# [LPF] Rescue at Boar's Ridge



## Satin Knights (Mar 22, 2012)

*Rescue at Boar's Ridge
*
A Living Pathfinder adventure for 4-6 first level characters
and seven heroes stepped forward, to rescue... the cat.​
GM: Satin Knights
Judge: Mowgli
Start Date: March 22nd, 2012 (DOY=81)
Honored Players:
1) Mesem Adrarda (Qik) Synthesist ......... Starting 0 XP, 709.28 EXP, 679 TXP, 582 TGP.
2) Ru Brike  (jkason) Ninja .......,.......,..,... Starting 0 XP, 709.28 EXP, 679 TXP, 582 TGP.
3) Dolgrin Truddiggun (Possum) Fighter ... Starting 0 XP, 709.28 EXP, 679 TXP, 582 TGP.
4) Menik (Kinem) Wizard ........................ Starting 0 XP, 709.28 EXP, 679 TXP, 582 TGP.
5) Galandra Beiryn (SoulNova) Ranger ..... Starting 0 XP, 709.28 EXP, 679 TXP, 582 TGP.
6) Reianne Estril (Hemera) Bard .............. Starting 0 XP, 709.28 EXP, 679 TXP, 582 TGP.
7) Lem the Cook (Deuce Traveler) Monk .,..Starting 0 XP, 709.28 EXP, 679 TXP, 582 TGP.
97 days, Everyone levels to Second Level on June 27th with 1,388 XP total. (DOY=179)

1) Mesem Adrarda (Qik) Synthesist ......... Starting 1,388 XP, 457.14 EXP, 209 TXP, 209 TGP.
2) Ru Brike  (jkason) Ninja .......,.......,..,... Starting 1,388 XP, 457.14 EXP, 209 TXP, 209 TGP.
3) Dolgrin Truddiggun (Possum) Fighter ... Starting 1,388 XP, 457.14 EXP, 209 TXP, 209 TGP.
4) Menik (Kinem) Wizard ........................ Starting 1,388 XP, 457.14 EXP, 209 TXP, 209 TGP.
5) Galandra Beiryn (SoulNova) Ranger ..... Starting 1,388 XP, 457.14 EXP, 209 TXP, 209 TGP.
6) Reianne Estril (Hemera) Bard .............. Starting 1,388 XP, 457.14 EXP, 209 TXP, 209 TGP.
7) Lem the Cook (Deuce Traveler) Monk .,..Starting 1,388 XP, 457.14 EXP, 209 TXP, 209 TGP.

Another 19 days and the brave heroes get to go home.
All the heroes end with 2,054 XP total and 2,193.85  GP total after expenses.

Updated July 16th, 2012 (DOY=198)

[sblock=Encounters]3/28 - 4/3 ~ The Newbie's Gauntlet ~ CR 1/2 ~ 28.57 XP each, zero treasure (0/200)
4/11 - 4/18 ~ 2 Skeleton Archers ~ 2 * CR 1/3 ~  38.57 XP each, zero treasure (nobody collected their bows) (0/400)
4/18 - 4/19 ~ trapped door ~ CR 1/2 ~ 28.57 XP each, zero treasure (0/200)
4/19 - 5/2 ~ 7 goblins ~ 7 * CR 1/3 ~ 135.00 XP each, treasure uncollected (0/1200)
5/10 - 5/14 ~ 4 sleeping goblins * CR/1/3 ~ 77.14 XP each, mundane treasure collected, 2 alchemist's fires (40+mundane/400)
5/17 - 5/21 ~ 1 Giant black widow spider * CR3 ~ 114.29 XP each, (?/1200) 
5/28 - 5/31 ~ 6 skeletons * CR 1/3 ~ 115.71 XP each, (0/1200)
6/19  - 6/27 ~ 1 Green Slime Trap * CR 4 ~ 171.43 XP each, 1 book of treasure (n/1700)
Leveled to 2nd 
..7/1 - 7/5 .~ 1 Trapped Door * CR 2 ~ 85.71 XP each, (0/400)
7/5 ...........~ 4 equipped skeletons * CR 1/2 ~ 114.29 XP each, (0/1200)
 ..............., ~ 1 Goblin Dog * CR 2 ~ 85.71 XP each (0/800)
......... 7/10 ~ Grimspiller * CR 4 ~ 171.43 XP each (0/1700)
7/11 - 7/16 ~ mop up, collect loot, go to town, fix Dolgrin's blindness and get paid.


All the characters had identical earnings.
.....2,054 Total XP == 1,166 Encounter XP + 679 first level Time XP + 209 second level Time XP
2,193.85 Total GP == 1442.85 Encounter GP + 582 first level Time GP + 209 second level Time GP - 40 GP share of party expenses 







[/sblock]
[sblock=Treasure]Each person receives 9 platinum and 10 gold pieces as initial payment. (100 gp each)
Party Funds: 1 wand of Cure Light Wounds, 19 charges currently. (4 used) (345 gp combined)
 .............,......1 map, 2 alchemist's fire.
From Dwarf skeleton: rope, hammer, pitons, bedroll and a second map

Spoken for Treasure:
...300 gp ~ Galandra ~  Composite longbow with +2 STR rating
1,000 gp ~ Mesem ~ Cloak of Resistance +1
1,000 gp ~ Menik ~ Pearl of Power +1
..,315 gp ~ Reianne ~ Masterwork longsword
......0 gp ~ Dolgrin ~ nothing
......0 gp ~ Ru ~ nothing
......0 gp ~ Lem ~ nothing 

Not spoken for treasure:
1,000 gp ~ Cloak of Resistance +1, second one, Grimspiller was wearing this one
1,800 gp ~ Efficient quiver
....00 gp ~ Spell book used and converted to cash
..200 gp ~ Ornamental Silver Imp containment cage, currently transporting Fiorella
.....0 gp ~ map from the dwarf's skeleton
.....0 gp ~ damaged scroll of the evil ritual, missing a page, acid damaged
............~ Then the rest is mundane weapons you collected, 
............~ and the cash bounty that Cratchen is paying for the deed. 

.10,100 GP Total Encounter Treasure for the adventure
+5,537 GP Total Time Based Treasure for the adventure
.....-60 gp.... Charges used on the wand of Cure Light Wounds
...-150 gp.... Hire cleric to remove Dolgrin's blindness
.....-70 gp,... Horse rental for a week for the seven animals
======
15,357 GP Total Treasure for the group after expenses
  or
............2,193.85 gp per person after expenses
So, if you are taking an item of treasure, subtract that from the final 2,193.85 gp of your loot from the adventure to get your final gold and silver coins received. 
[/sblock][sblock=Consumables Used]wild turkey dinner replaced first day's rations, 
2 alchemist's fire replaced by pickups from goblins, 
Reianne: one sunrod
Party: 4 charges from the CLW wand, 150 GP to heal Dolgrin's blindness, 10 gp per person horse/pony rental totals to 40 GP charged as expenses.
[/sblock][sblock=Marching Order]
Single File ...............Double Wide.................Watches
Mesem.....................Mesem ~ Dolgrin..........Dolgrin + Galadra
 Dolgrin.....................Reianne ~ Ru...............Mesem + Lem 
 Ru............................Menik ~ Lem...............Menik + Ru + Reianne 
 Reianne........................Galandra
 Menik
 Lem
 Galandra

If you have a standard procedure for opening a door, we will put it in here too, so as to speed repetitive issues like that.[/sblock][sblock=Major Personalities]Cratchen ~ Enraged spell slinger and your employer
Fiorella ~ kidnapped cat that needs rescuing 
Grimspiller ~ hobgoblin kidnapper necromancer
Goblins ~ more than 2
Skeletons ~ more than 2
1 very, very big spider
Jacus (pronounced Jay Kus if you don't want a fight) ~ middle management stable hand[/sblock][sblock=Example mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC *15* HP *12*/45,  Init +2, Perception +8/+10 vs human, Sense Motive -1/+1 vs human 
+1 Greatsword +8, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +7, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +6, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike +1d6
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
Effects: Flanking, Precise Strike, Dirty Fighting
In Hand: Magic Greatsword

The use of Gray to mark spells of daily consumables as used helps everyone to keep track.  It also works well for words that need to be there, but not necessarily prominent like spell durations or DCs.  The leading spaces for formatting are actually ...... strings in black.
[/sblock][sblock=Intended Time]This adventure should probably run about 6 months and bring beginning characters up to just shy of or just over 3rd level.  So, you are expected to level at least once mid-adventure.  In game, the adventure is on a deadline that will not allow you to "return to town for supplies".[/sblock][sblock=Adventure Rules]Liberally adapted from others who do this better than I do, since this is my first PbP seat in the GM's chair:

* I prefer the use of [ sblock=OOC ] instead of [ OOC ].  It does a better job of hiding the out of character commentary.

* Group initiative, rolled by GM. In the case where an individual member  of the 'losing side' rolls better than all other individual members of  the 'winners,' that character may act first in the inital round of  combat (surprise or round 1). Otherwise, unless a players specifies that  actions are to follow another character / event, actions happen in the  order they were posted. More than 36 hours or so delay for posting  during your turn in a combat may result in my NPCing the character to  keep things moving.

* Feel free to use Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice rollers  for your characters. In general, I may or may not be posting my actual rolls,  just results. I may use the EnWorld roller more than other GMs, so if the dice at the bottom of a post starts overwhelming, you can shrink that down to a text one liner by changing your user settings.  Settings->Edit Options->Thread Display Options->Dice Roller Display->Streamlined.  GM secret rolls like Perception and Stealth will be done by physical dice.

* I tend to post at any time of the day or night.   I may post "mid-round" combat updates as needed or "short responses" to questions more often than the characters.  If you're going to be away for longer than a couple days,  please let me know if at all possible so we can arrange NPCing if  necessary. I will generally look at your wiki character sheet for a "Intended next action" or "Standard Operating Procedure" near the top of the sheet for clues as to what to do.  

* If you do not post for a week or more without notice, I may  end up writing you out of the adventure. You will still receive your  share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time XP and gp to the  date of your last post.

* If your character gets enough XP to level they may do so at the end of  an encounter. This grants the extra hp, but does not heal damage, and  grants any additional spell slots, but not spells prepared. A caster  capable of spontaneously casting could use these slots normally, a  cleric could only use them for cure or inflict spells, a druid for  summon nature's ally, etc. Prepared casters may prepare spells in these  slots as if they had left the slots blank for the day, if they are able  to do so. They can go through the appropriate spell preparation as if  they had already rested if applicable.  If you are adding a new class that requires special materials, like a wizard's spell book, please PM me a little ahead of time so I can work it in cleanly.

PS: My PM box hovers at 16 of 20.  Too many projects I have to track.

* Mini stat blocks (preferably including a link back to the wiki page  for your character) and a picture for maps are quite helpful.  It is nice if you can colorize the major stats like Total HP, Current HP, AC, Weapon in hand.

* If you have an interrupt or immediate action ability, please list it in your mini-stat block so I can attempt to weave it into the bad guy's combat at the appropriate time the first time around.  If you can take more than one AoO in a round, please list that too.

* I mess up sometimes. Everyone does. Feel free to point it out.  I will try to retcon to fix if needed.  Sometimes, I will need to use the "plot device or special circumstances overrides the normal rules" card. We're all here to have fun, so I'll do everything I can  to facilitate that if you do the same. 
I think I have overdone it by now, let's get started.​[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 23, 2012)

*At the Dunn Wright Inn...*

Thud! As the door to the inn slams open, an  older human who is starting to get some grey in his beard comes marching  in.  His refined robes are betrayed by his rage.  "Bastard!  That bastard!  I told the white cloaks to deal with him, and they did nothing."  By this time, the man has reached the bar, staring Grog straight in the face.  "Old friend, get me a bottle of whiskey, a room and six fearless souls.  I am putting a bounty out on that necromancer!"  Grog hands him a bottle from an upper shelf and a key to one of the back rooms.   He doesn't bother grabbing a mug.

As the man stomps off towards the back,  Grog tries to ask,*"Ware tis" *"Now!"

The back room door slams, but bounces back open slightly ajar.

Surprised by these events, Grog straightens up,  *"Attenshun!  You bunch want work.  He haz work.  Be vary kareful.  Spell slingger vary mad."  *Grog is looking around, casually searching for something.[sblock=Recruiting]Recruiting for "Rescue at Boar's Ridge"
5-6 characters starting at level 1, but could squeeze in a level 2.
Run time: 6-8 months, should take the characters to third level.
Leveling: Done after qualifying battle. Expected at least once. No opportunity to shop.
Post speed: every 24-36 hours. 
Original post in DWI thread[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 23, 2012)

*... and the heroes approach, looking for a challenge or a payday...*

Mesem had watched the angry man inquisitively, keeping silent until he  stalked off.  He hadn't really thought about intervening until Grog  suggested it.  _I guess this is how they do things around here; most interesting._

Sliding off his stool and hefting his pack, Mesem looks at the others with a raised eyebrow.  "I guess this is the opportunity we have been awaiting."  

Mesem approaches the slightly ajar door and slides it open cautiously.  "I believe I may be one of the souls you desire, your lordship," he says as he enters the back room and moves towards the table, curious about the entire matter.

~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~

Ru smiles a tad maniacally on witnessing the exchange between bartender  and patron, and stands as if to follow. At Grog's warning, the man bows  and gestures to let Mesem precede him through the doorway. Once it's  clear that entering the room isn't enough to invoke arcane wrath, he  follows.

~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~​
"Come in, Come in and sit.  I will start explaining this mess as soon as I calm down."   Taking long drinks from the wiskey bottle, it is obvious he is not going to be setting it down until it is empty.

~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~​ 
Mesem silently follows the cankerous old man's bidding, glad to see he  is at least on the path to calming down.  Hanging his bag from the back  of his chair as he seats himself across from his prospective employer,  Mesem sits and waits patiently as the man self-medicates, watching as  some of the others trickle into the back room.

~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~​ 
Dolgrin picks up his mug and heads to sit down next to the angry newcomer.  "Ye said something about a necromancer that's been buggin' you?" the dwarf asks.  "I'd be glad to help you.  It'll be good to be getting some work and coin up on the surface."

~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~​ 
_Falling in battle is bad enough, but who knows what a necromancer might do!_

Nontheless, Menik heads into the back room. "Hello. I am Menik. My sword and spells are for hire, if the price is right. My soul, not so much."

​


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 23, 2012)

*Cratchen ~ spell slinger friend of Grog*

[sblock=After Galandra and Reianne join]The host starts his speech after  the last two enter the room and sit down.  I am reserving a seat for  SoulNova's Galandra and a new person Hemera's Reianne. That should cover  all the newbie characters we currently have.[/sblock]
"No worries Menik, I am looking for strong sword arms.  Thank you, thank you for coming."  He takes another swig of his whiskey. "I  am Cratchen.  I want that bastard dead, but that is not what I am  hiring you for.  I am hiring you to rescue Fiorella.  A vile  necromancer, by the name of Grimspiller, has kidnapped her.  He intends  to use her in a sacrifice at midnight of the next full moon to gain  forbidden power.  I warned the white cloaks that he would be a  pestilence on the land.  But, they would not do anything.  I bet he was  the cause of the walking bones we had in the streets just a while ago."   

Looking over the group, trying to appraise your power, he shrugs and takes another drink. Mumbling to himself,  "Power in numbers, I didn't have numbers."   Then straightening up, "Ah yes, this  ritual, if he has found the old secrets of it, has been banned for over  four hundred years.  If he was successful in the ritual, the Grand  Council themselves would hunt him down.  But that will be too late for  my poor Fiorella." 

Starting to get a bit wobbly from the booze, "You, You have four days before the full moon.  They are in the old fort on Boar's Ridge, a day and a half east of here." He tosses a bag that jingles like coins on the table, "A hundred gold each now, another, another four hundred each when Fiorella is back in my arms safely."


----------



## possum (Mar 23, 2012)

"Walking bones?" Dolgrin can't help but interject.  "What in the hells did I miss here?"

He listens to the rest of the story in silence, nodding every now and then.  "Cuttin' it kinda close, I see.  But don't worry, I feel that we'll be able to rescue your Fiorella and cut this necromancer down a peg or two..."


----------



## jkason (Mar 23, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru listens carefully, then considers a moment. He looks around the room, assessing the others as much as he is the job presented. Whatever it is he determines only shows in the slightest of guarded frowns before he turns back to Cratchen.

"I'm hoping you'll pardon my prying, but especially with time so essential, I want to know more than less, and as quickly as possible. Surprises get people killed. So: first of all, let's ask a few questions about 'your' Fiorella. Is she a relative? Lover? Student? For that matter, is there anything about her that makes her especially tempting as this necromancer's sacrifice? I don't know much about magic, but if there are crazy celestial events involved and forbidden power and such, I'm assuming the requirements for the spell are pretty specific."

[sblock=actions]Know:local on Grimspiller. Don't imagine this nets much:

Know (local): Grimspiller (1d20+4=15)[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None

Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 23, 2012)

"She's my cat!  Rumors are that the ritual perverts the powers of a familiar.  If they are true, I would be crippled for life, Fiorella would be dead, and Grimspiller would have power stolen from both of us.  Even killing him after the fact would not heal me or allow Fiorella to be raised from the dead.  That is why this ritual has been forbidden in civilized society for so long.  Civilized!  Ha!  That's something he will never be."  His frustration and anger is noticeably growing again.[sblock=Ru Brike]You have heard Grimspiller's name cursed before, so he is not likely to be first level.  But, you haven't heard details of him or of what he has done.[/sblock]
[sblock=Walking Bones]Rather recently, many of the dead woke and started wandering the streets of Venza.  Roaming Dead was an adventure to put them to rest.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 23, 2012)

Mesem sits silently for a turn, allowing some of the others to speak up as he sifts through his thoughts.  Internally, he gives a low whistle when Cratchen names his price; it is certainly far more coin than he has ever seen.  Finally, he speaks up.

"You say that this Grimspiller is resident to a fort?  I presume then that he will be well prepared for any interruptions between now and the completion of the moon.  Do you know of any others who may be on his side?  Or what his capabilities are at filling his own ranks?"  In his own mind, he contemplates the capabilities of a wizard of this Grimspiller's apparent prowess.  The hand resting on his chin glows for a moment as he seeks to jog his memory by all the means available to him.  Unfortunately, he has little experience in such matters.

Mesem looks at their advance payment, already planning to make a stop to purchase some supplies before they leave.

[sblock=OOC]Know (Arcana) to see if there's anything to be learned about the magical capabilities of a necromancer such as Grimspiller.  Probably an outside shot, I know, but it's better to roll than not.

Casting Guidance, +1 on skill check.

Edit: UGH.[/sblock]





[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Unbound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] I'll post at night! Thanks for reserving the seat! [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 24, 2012)

*Cratchen*

"Well, necromancer should tell you quite a lot.  He has been seen leading small packs of skeletons.  I am sure he is not strong enough to make his own, but anything can be bought in the seedier alleys of this city."  He takes another swig of whiskey.  "Then there are those dirty little buggers.  Being a hobgoblin, he keeps a pack of goblins in check with fear an intimidation.  Seeing that he uses magic, I am sure the runts see him as a powerful master."

"At least there is one less of the little runts.  I caught him on patrol outside the fort.  After I charmed him, he couldn't count, but told me there were many inside.  And he told me they were waiting for the moon.  Surprisingly, a summoned celestial wolf makes good work of making an execution look like a natural event."  He smiles.  

"They are looking for me, so I cannot go.  If I am seen approaching, Grimspiller would kill Fiorella out of sheer spite.  But that fort is conquered three to four times a year. If a random gang came attacking, it would just be more sport for those that hold it now."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 24, 2012)

*Lem the Cook, Level 1*

The poorly-clothed halfling leaves his seat at the bar and joins your party, chilled milk in hand.  I am sorry, but I couldn't but help to overhear your conversation.  This doesn't sound as if it will be a quick trip and you will desperately need a cook to keep up your energy.  I will join you."

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Lem the Cook (1st Level Monk of the Empty Hand)
HP: 8/8; AC: 19; AC Touch: 19; AC Flatfooted: 11; INIT: +7; BAB: +0; CMB: +4; CMD: 16; Fortitude: +3; Reflex: +8; Will: +6; Speed: 20'

-Unarmed Strike: Attack: +6; Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Flurry of Blows: Attack: +5/+5; Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Thrown Flask of Acid: Attack: +6; Damage: 1d6, Crit: Nil, Range: 10 feet, Special: 1hp splash acid damage to those within 5 feet; 13 Flasks of Acid
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2012)

That was all Galandra needed to know. She wasn't overly worried about the cat but the idea of some necromancer getting their hands on dark powers wasn't something she could stand and watch. He had been silent for mort of the conversation, just nodding and making note of the things she needed to buy before leaving.

"A cook would be nice" she limited to say looking at the halfling.





[sblock=Mini Stats]

Please tell me if this is alright.

Galandra 
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 12/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: Shortbow

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 24, 2012)

Mesem nods slowly as Cratchen speaks.  "Hmm, a hobgoblin - I have never encountered one of those before," he muses aloud, mostly to himself.  "Thank you for the information, Master Cratchen, it is always helpful to know what one is up against.  As Master Ru said," he adds with his slight smile.

Mesem chuckles at Lem's assessment of the group's strategic needs.  "Yes, join us.  As we were saying earlier, neither Master Ru nor myself are savvy with edibles, so your presence would certainly be an upgrade, at least where we are concerned."  Growing serious again, he adds, "Given the time constraints we face and the distance we must go, we should get moving quickly."  Surveying the group, he asks, "Does anyone else have any questions, or is there anything else we must know, Master Cratchen?  Besides some directions, of course."

[sblock=OOC]Just curious as to the time of day.  If it's early afternoonish like I'm presuming, then we'll be getting to the fort in the late evening, yes?

Also, can any of us swing by the Pearl to spend our advance before we leave?[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Unbound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## jkason (Mar 24, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru nods his own encouragement of having a cook for the road, but says nothing more until Mesem asks:



Qik said:


> "Does anyone else have any questions, or is there anything else we must know, Master Cratchen?  Besides some directions, of course."




"Absolutely," Ru says. He looks around the room, and the slight frown from before returns.

"Not that I like pointing out weaknesses in front an employer, but … well, I like staying alive a lot more, so six of one and all that.

"While we were all having chats out there, I don't remember anyone piping up about being gods-blessed. If we're raiding a bloody fort, seems to me no matter how careful we are, we're probably going to wind up in need of some kind of healing."

Here the swarthy young man looks back to Cratchen. 

"If we take everything you're offering and the rest of what we're carrying in coin, we _might_ be lucky enough to find a healing wand that one of the magically-inclined among us can use. But, honestly, if an experienced mage like yourself happened to have, perhaps, a _used_ healing wand that we might put to use while we go out and risk our necks … well … we can't very well save Fiorella if we're dead, can we? And if the poor dear's hurt, I'm sure you'd want us to be able to help her sooner rather than later. 

"I think we'd all probably be willing to forego some of our coin as a kind of security deposit on return of the loan, if that helps?"

[sblock=ooc] Figured since he was probably Indifferent to us, taking 10 wouldn't cut it, but rolling sure didn't help:

Diplomacy (1d20+6=7)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None

Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 24, 2012)

*Cratchen*

Cratchen laughs, "I would have considered you fools if you went in without some healing resources."  With a flick of his wrist, a wand appears in his left hand, attached to a spring loaded mechanism in his bracer.  Prying it loose, "This should do.  Let me see..."  With  a little casting everyone should recognize and a bit of staring, "ah, 23 charges left in it.  Return it to me when you are done, and I will take the cost out of your final payment.   Is there one among you that can wield a wand of cure light wounds?"

"I suppose I can't fault you for needing a map." He pulls out a large scroll case from a small bag.  Opening it up, he lays out a map and a blank sheet of paper along with a quill and ink.  With another incantation, the quill starts copying the section you will need.

"And I suppose you are going to need horses too?"
(assuming none of you own a horse. ;-)

"I will talk to the stable master and rent you horses as well.  Those too will come out of your pay if you do not bring them back in good condition.  And be warned, a goblin's most hated enemy is a horse."

[sblock=other issues]Now is a bit before noon, so you will probably arrive about dusk the second day.
Yes, you can shop at the Mystic Pearl for supplies before leaving town.
Yes, I will be a stickler about available supplies and counting arrows, etc.  

So, think well on what you are going to buy. In the bag on the table is six smaller pouch, each containing 9 platinum and 10 gold pieces.  Still waiting for number 7 to poke her head in.  If she does, Cratchen has another small pouch in his haversack.
[sblock=Galandra]That block looks good.  I would say add "Consumables: 20 Normal Arrows, 4 days rations" and it will be great.  Well, maybe buy more arrows.   There are many types available.
And you can turn the name at the top into a link with [ url=http://... ]Galandra[ /url ]. [/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2012)

[sblock] Sorry, newbie question here! Should I post in the Mystic Pearl thread right now? or do we get to post it here? Galandra might just buy some extra Masterwork and mundane arrows, if any. [/sblock]

"I guess I can use the wand if needed..." Galandra said looking at the magical item. She has never use one before though.  She gets close to the quill copying the map to see the general location of their destination.

"I'll try my best to keep the horses from harm" she said taking the map when it was done.

It was clear for the moment that Galandra wasn't a talkative girl.




[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 12/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: Shortbow

Consumables: 20 Normal Arrows, 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 25, 2012)

[sblock=soulnova]No worries!

All posts relating to purchases should be done in the Mystic Pearl thread.  Also, if I may - and I hope this isn't too meta-gamey here - but I would highly recommend picking up blunt arrows in any circumstances, let alone the fact that we're heading to a fort held by a necromancer.  [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 25, 2012)

[sblock=Mystic Pearl]In the hope of saving time, you can make your purchases in the Mystic Pearl now, and they will officially happen after the party leaves the backroom here and before you get to the stables.  We track all, or almost all, of the purchases and sales of items in the Mystic Pearl.  There are details in its first post on how to buy things.  Since you are looking for mundane items, they will automatically be available.  If you wanted silver arrows, because they are of a special material, that would require the die roll to see if they are available.

Qik: Yea!  I didn't have to bluntly drop the hint. [/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Thanks. I posted there already and wrote down the items on my character sheet. Will update the mini stats too. [/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 12/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: Shortbow

Consumables: 20 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 40 Blunt Arrows, 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 26, 2012)

"I've never fought skeletons before" Menik admits. "It seems like they might be hard to hurt - not much for an arrow or blade to catch on, and bones are tough. Any advice on how to deal with them?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 26, 2012)

Galandra looks up to Menik with interest... she had not thought of that before. She simply waits to see if he gets any answer and plan based on that information.


----------



## Qik (Mar 26, 2012)

Mesem sits back as the others voice their questions and their concerns, growing more confident in the wisdom and capabilities of his companions with every step: Ru provides even more evidence for the presence of a tactician's mind, and Menik demonstrates an impressive amount of humility in admitting a gap in his experience.  Looking over the group, Mesem feels good about the prospect of confronting the impending danger with them.



Satin Knights said:


> "And I suppose you are going to need horses too?"




Mesem nods.  "I cannot speak for anyone else, but yes, I could use a horse."  After a slight pause, he adds, "Although I must admit that I am inexperienced as a rider.  But I shall find my way."



Satin Knights said:


> "I will talk to  the stable master and rent you horses as well.  Those too will come out  of your pay if you do not bring them back in good condition.  And be  warned, a goblin's most hated enemy is a horse."




"That is appreciated, Master Cratchen."  Smiling, he adds, "Do not fear, we shall provide them with another object for their hatred."

[sblock=OOC]SK: GROAN.  [/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Unbound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 26, 2012)

Lem says, "Well, if your blades won't work as well against the rib cage of a skeletal monster, perhaps something blunt would do better.  It might be a good idea to carry around a heavy club or other blunt device, even if you have to break off a large branch or table leg and do with a makeshift weapon."


----------



## jkason (Mar 26, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru nods his thanks to their employer for the use of the wand and other arrangements, as well as to the ranger for thankfully having the ability to use it.

At Menik's musings, he bites his lip.

"Point," he agrees. "Probably want a few more blunt weapons just in case. For that matter, if we don't have a lot of things that go boom, we might want to snag some of those. Never know when a handy explosion might be useful."

[sblock=ooc]will get pearl shopping done sometime today, I imagine. Will likely be getting a sling and stones, probably a second nunchacku then the rest spent on alchemical items, since swarms are hateful, hateful things and thus I fully expect we'll run into one.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None

Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Mar 26, 2012)

Dolgrin listens intently as the explanation for the job is given, remaining silent throughout.  "I haven't heard on the best ways of fighting the undead before, but ye're saying I might need not an axe?"


----------



## Qik (Mar 26, 2012)

jkason said:


> For that matter, if we don't have a lot of things that go boom, we might want to snag some of those. Never know when a handy explosion might be useful."




Although he keeps quiet here, the slight smile on his face suggests that Mesem is not completely unprepared in this regard.



possum said:


> "I haven't heard on the best ways of fighting the undead before, but ye're saying I might need not an axe?"




Mesem nods.  "Yes, I believe that that is exactly what they are saying."  Patting his quarterstaff, he says, "Thankfully, I am already prepared for that contingency."






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Unbound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## soulnova (Mar 26, 2012)

> Mesem nods. "Yes, I believe that that is exactly what they are saying." Patting his quarterstaff, he says, "Thankfully, I am already prepared for that contingency."




"I'm getting a big stick then" Galandra said sighing and moving her falchion's scabbard to the side of her hip. "Anything else we might need to know about them?"

She was ready to leave and get all her stuff.


----------



## hemera (Mar 26, 2012)

Reianne had made her way to the inn that her aunt had told her about, the one that all the adventurer's used as a meeting place. She made her way in, and was surprised when she was able to catch someone's attention, and followed the others to the back.

Reianne, silent up to this point and simply nodding along with people as they conversed realizing she was in a bit over her head as the talk turned to the undead. "I prefer the whip to a hammer, but I suppose now is a good time to learn huh? And I won't turn down a horse either. Oh, and if you need someone else to mind the wand, my father said I'm a natural with them." Realizing she had just gone from complete silence, to blurting out a ton of stuff at once, she blushed and was silent again.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Reianne Estril 

*AC:*  15 (Touch 11, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 9/9

*Initiative:*  +1
*Perception* : -1 *Sense Motive*: -1 
*CMB:*  +2/+4 (tripping) *CMD:* 13/15 (resisting tripping)  
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +1

*Scorpion Whip:*  +2, 1d4+2, 15' Reach, Trip, Disarm, Performance, Nonthreating
*Longsword:*  +2, 1d8+2
*Dagger:*  +2, 1d4+2
*Thrown Dagger:*  +1, 1d4+2, 10' 
*
Combat Feats
Combat Expertise
Arcane Strike
Improved Trip

Bard Cantrips: Daze, Detect Magic, Drench, Lullaby, Mending 

1st Level Bard Spells (2/day): Charm Person, Sleep*

*Conditions:*  None

*In Hand:*  None

*2 Daggers*
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 26, 2012)

*Cratchen*

Drinking down the last swig in the bottle before he sits it down, "Well, that should be everything.  Go to the keep, fight your way in through the goblins and skeletons, defeat my enemy the hobgoblin necromancer, and rescue my beloved Fiorella.  As I said", straightening up, "I cannot pay you to kill him, only to rescue my cat."  He struggles to control a wink.

"Since I don't need you younguns getting lost, I will lead you to the store and the stable.  Grab your things.  Let's go."  He wobbles a bit as he walks around the table and leaves the room.  In his inebriation, he forgets to deal with collecting back up his original map.

[sblock=ooc]You each have 100 gp to do extra shopping at the Mystic Pearl.  There is one wand of Cure Light Wounds, of which you have two people who can use it properly.  Do your shopping at the Pearl in that thread.  The next post from me will be as you get to the stables, unless he needs to answer any more questions along the way.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 26, 2012)

hemera said:


> "I prefer the whip to a hammer, but I suppose now is a good time to learn huh? And I won't turn down a horse either. Oh, and if you need someone else to mind the wand, my father said I'm a natural with them." Realizing she had just gone from complete silence, to blurting out a ton of stuff at once, she blushed and was silent again.




Mesem gives Reianne a reassuring smile.  "It is good to know we have two of you who can operate curative wands."

As Mesem gathers his things, including the copy of the map Cratchen provided them with, he gives into the urge to give Cratchen's copy a once-over glance for any additional information, and to confirm his copy matches Cratchen.  Once he finishes his once-over, he calls out to their employer.  "Master Cratchen, do not forget your map."  If Cratchen has already left the room, Mesem will bring it to him.

Once his equipment is on, Mesem will accompany the others to Arcane Row on their way to the stables.






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Unbound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## soulnova (Mar 27, 2012)

Galandra bit her lip when Reianne started to talk. There was something about the girl that caught the ranger's attention and she wasn't too good on trying not to stare at her with a serious look.

She said nothing else and just kept walking following Cratchen, glancing at Reianne now and then.

[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 12/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: Shortbow

Consumables: 20 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 40 Blunt Arrows, 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 27, 2012)

Lem was stunned to have 100gp in hand, more than he had seen in quite awhile.  He was thankful that a trained cook was so appreciated and pondered what spices he would be able to purchase at the Pearl.


----------



## jkason (Mar 27, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru has little trouble finding what he's looking for at the stop at the Pearl, though he does seem to find himself straining a bit once he adds his new purchases.

"Doesn't hurt much now, especially since I can probably load my horse with some of my gear, but if and when we have to leave the mounts, maybe one of you sturdier sort will be able to carry a bit of my gear? Seems I've collected enough to slow me down a bit."

[sblock=ooc]Ru's now into a medium load. Blech. Handy Haversack'll definitely need to be his first big purchase. In any case, as above, when we head into the fort, I'll have to leave some things behind / ask others to carry if they don't mind. As a flanker, Ru needs all the movement he can eke out. But we can deal with that later.

BTW, I'm horrible at coming up with strategically sound marching orders / night watches as SK's looking for in the first post. I figure Mesem should actually lead, since he'll have both darkvision and by far the best Perception once he monsters up, and Menik should be somewhere in the middle, but other than that, I've got no strong opinions as to the rest of the line up[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 27, 2012)

"Depends of what you want me to carry" Galandra told Ru checking her own gear. She didn't had any trouble finding what she wanted. She pointed at her new and heavy greatclub. "I could take a couple of pounds off you, that's all."


----------



## Qik (Mar 27, 2012)

[sblock=Marching Order]Will do a proper post shortly, but here are my initial thoughts on marching order:

5 foot wide:
Mesem
 Dolgrin
 Ru
 Reianne
 Menik
 Lem
 Galandra


10 foot wide:

 Mesem ** Dolgrin
 Reianne ** Ru
 Menik ** Lem
 Galandra


Between his high perception, darkvision, and high HP, Mesem is definitely built to be up front (although Dolgrin would also work).  I think Galandra makes for a perfect rear guard, since she can melee if we're caught from behind but can still contribute (via her bow) if she gets stuck in the back.  The middle I'm a bit iffy on, especially where to place Ru and Reianne.

 [/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Mar 27, 2012)

Burdened a bit by her purchases at the wonderfully interesting Mystic Pearl, Reianne heads with the rest of the group to the stables. "Leaving some of the stuff with the horses might not be a bad idea. I'm sure I've got some non essential items that could wait in a saddlebag."


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Reianne Estril 

*AC:*  15 (Touch 11, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 9/9

*Initiative:*  +1
*Perception* : -1 *Sense Motive*: -1 
*CMB:*  +2/+4 (tripping) *CMD:* 13/15 (resisting tripping)  
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +1
*Speed: 20'*

*Scorpion Whip:*  +2, 1d4+2, 15' Reach, Trip, Disarm, Performance, Nonthreating
*Longsword:*  +2, 1d8+2
*Morningstar:* +2, 1d8+2
*Dagger:*  +2, 1d4+2
*Thrown Dagger:*  +1, 1d4+2, 10' 
*
Combat Feats
Combat Expertise
Arcane Strike
Improved Trip

Bard Cantrips: Daze, Detect Magic, Drench, Lullaby, Mending 

1st Level Bard Spells (2/day): Charm Person, Sleep*

*Conditions:*  None

*In Hand:* Scorpion Whip

*2 Daggers
2 Alchemist's Fires
*[/sblock]


[sblock=Marching Order]
I'd probably be a good choice for the center. Relying on my negative perception is probably a bad idea. ^.^ And since I can either melee or rely on my whip I'm pretty good either way. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 27, 2012)

"If you want, I could carry some of your things," suggests Mesem to both Ru and Reianne.  "I may not look like it, but I am actually capable of carrying quite a load if I put my mind to it."

[sblock=OOC]I'd prefer to keep Mesem at medium load while unbonded, but that still gives me 25+ pounds to play with.  That should cover Ru at least, and Reianne too if desired.

As far as night watch: Menik needs 8 hours of unbroken sleep, yes?  So let's have him watch first.  I'd vote Mesem for last watch, unless someone thinks otherwise; I too am not particularly adept strategically when it comes to watch order, so any input/advice would be welcome.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Unbound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## soulnova (Mar 27, 2012)

[sblock=Marching Order] I'm fine with Galandra taking the back.  [/sblock]



[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 12/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: Shortbow

Consumables: 20 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 40 Blunt Arrows, 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Mar 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


Suggested marching orders looks good to me, too.







[sblock=Dolgrin's Key Stats]
AC: *16*
HP: 17/17
Init: *+1*
CMB: *+4*
CMD: *15*

Fort: *+5*, Ref *+1*, Will *+2*

Greataxe: *+5 attack, 1d12+4 dmg*
Warhammer: *+4 atk, 1d8+3*
Light Xbow: *+2 atk, 1d8*[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 27, 2012)

ooc: That marching order is fine with me.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 28, 2012)

"Alright, I see you got useful tings.  Good, good.  Now follow me to the stable.  Tis on the west side of town where it belongs."

After a quite a hefty walk, you come to a couple hills on the edge of town.  They are about 15' tall and obviously not natural in build.  a thick row of brush trees top the hills.  There is a 20' wide split between them that appears well traveled.

[sblock=Perception][sblock=DC 10]As you walk up to the opening in the hills, there is a noticable breeze whistling between the mounds.  It is much stronger than the standard breeze that comes in from the sea.[sblock=DC 15]The breeze is constant and focused inward between the hills.[sblock=DC 20]The breeze is magical in origin.  Checking the treeline, the trees show the telltales that more than one casting was used to create this permanent breeze wall.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]

Walking though, you find hidden away from the rest of the city a grand stable complex.  Some wooden stalls, some made of stone, some with room heights that make you fearful of just what might be inside.  

Walking up to someone he recognizes, "Jaycus, I need some horses and a pony or two.  Dwarf, you want a pony or a horse and mounting ladder?  The halfling might need a dog.  Whatever.  Jaycus, get them something fast."

"Ah Cratchen, normal beasts or some of the specials?"

"Just normal ones.  They should be out for a week at most.  I just want to rent.  I am paying for all of them to go."

"Then nothing for you friend?"

"No, I am staying here."  The two of them wander off a bit and haggle over prices out of earshot. Then raising his voice a bit,  "Fine, fine.  Whatever.  Get them now."

Jaycus leaves and returns with stable hands leading six horses, two ponies and two riding dogs saddled and ready.  Adressing the party, "All of these are fast and ride well for those not used to riding hard.  They have not been trained to fight.  Their names are etched into their saddles.  You will return them here within a week, or Cratchen will be paying much more for their retrieval, and you shall be spending a month cleaning my stables.  *Agreed?*"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2012)

"Hn" Galandra nods agreeing with  Jaycus and moves to the most suitable horse for her. "I'll take this one" she starts getting her stuff ready and mounts.



[sblock=Mini Stats]




Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 12/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: Shortbow

Consumables: 20 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 40 Blunt Arrows, 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 28, 2012)

As they approach the hillside at the edge of town, Mesem intently takes in their surroundings with his wide gray eyes.  As they draw nearer, he notices the oddly strong and directed wind.  "Do you feel that?" he asks the others.  "The wind is unusually strong here."  Pointing, he adds, "And look at how the trees all bend inwardly there.  That is not natural.  It would be my assumption that this breeze is of magical origin.  I wonder as to its purpose."

Being the unintrusive type, Mesem doesn't raise his observation with their employer or Jaycus, though he would gladly discuss the matter if someone else does.

As they get their rundown from Jaycus, Mesem seeks to assure the man.  "Master Jaycus, I assure you that we will all take great care in handling your animals," he says, catching the stablemaster's eye.  "I know that quality animals are hard to come by, and are the product of time and energy.  I will not treat such an investment of effort lightly."

*---*---*

As the group gathers themselves and chooses their horses, Mesem takes a minute to prepare himself for the journey.  Closing his eyes, he begins murmuring to himself.  As he does so, a circular rune glows blue on his forehead.  Slowly, a thin blue "skin" washes over him, until he is completely covered save for his head, which itself is encased in a kind of translucent bird-mask.  Once his small ritual is finished, Mesem mounts his horse and prepares to be off.

[sblock=OOC]I assume nothing came from Mesem's inspection/returning of Cratchen's original map?  Just wanted to be sure.  [/sblock]





[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## hemera (Mar 28, 2012)

Flashing a smile to Jaycus, Reianne points to one of the horses. "I'll take that one. I'm glad they're good for inexperienced riders, as I've never been a real outdoorsy type." Patting the horse's side, she whispers "Keep me alive, and I'll return the favor, ok?"

Before mounting up, she glances over in Mesem's direction, "Is that offer to hold on to a few things still good? I'd like to take you up on it if it is sir."

[sblock=OOC]
If Mesem's offer is still valid of course, I'd like to shift over my rope and sunrods which will put me back under light encumbrance.

Thanks!
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 28, 2012)

*Lem the Cook (Halfling)*

Lem checks on his mount.  "100gp and I get a mount all in one day.  It's about time that I found an employer who appreciates the cullinary arts."

To Mesem's observation he just shrugs, "I agree that it is somewhat strange, but one cannot know all the mysteries of nature.  Perhaps it is just a rare event that somehow occurred at the same time the necromancer is practicing his dark arts.  Either way, we will deal with it and him then return for a decent meal, or not."


----------



## Qik (Mar 28, 2012)

hemera said:


> Before mounting up, she glances over in Mesem's direction, "Is that offer to hold on to a few things still good? I'd like to take you up on it if it is sir."




Mesem nods.  "Certainly," he says, pulling open his satchel in anticipation for Reianne's items.

[sblock=OOC]Just give me the specific number and weight of the items, hemera, and I'll mark them on my sheet.[/sblock]


Deuce Traveler said:


> To Mesem's observation he just shrugs, "I agree that it is somewhat strange, but one cannot know all the mysteries of nature.  Perhaps it is just a rare event that somehow occurred at the same time the necromancer is practicing his dark arts.  Either way, we will deal with it and him then return for a decent meal, or not."




Still studying the treeline, Mesem shakes his head.  "No, it is definitely a magical phenomenon."  Smiling, he adds, "Although I do agree with your general observation as to the limitations of a person's knowledge."






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 28, 2012)

Lem smiles in happiness, oblivious to the hinted insult.  To Lem, it was nice to hear that someone agreed with him.


----------



## hemera (Mar 28, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
50' Silk Rope, 5 Lbs
5 Sunrods, 1 Lb each
I'll mark them on my sheet that they've moved over to your care. 

[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Mar 28, 2012)

"A pony, please," Dolgrin says at the stables.  Upon meeting his rented mount, the dwarf gives it a mild pat on the neck before managing to get himself on the saddle.

"And magical or not, that breeze feels good," he says as they begin their journey.  "If only most mages can do something so practical as provide good weather rather than sit in their towers and..." he trails off, realizing that yet again he has put his foot in his mouth.


----------



## jkason (Mar 28, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru seems a bit incredulous that the slight half-elf could carry a great deal of extra gear, but smiles politely and says nothing. He shrugs at the observations on the wind. 

"If it is magic, I figure it's to keep the smell out of town," Ru offers. "Though I'd hate to be the poor sods who live on the other side," he says with a wink.

As Ru assesses the horses, his attention is drawn to Mesem's transformation. He raises an eyebrow and whistles as the rune and second skin materialize.

"So that's your secret, you lithe bugger," Ru says with clear respect. "Think I'll take you up on that offer to take some of the load when we get where we're going," he says. He pats a few of the horses on the hind quarters, and when he comes upon a gray and black mare who barely blinks at the contact, he nods. The young man pulls his backpack off and shifts his rations, sunrod, and waterskin to the saddlebags. 

"I'll keep my extra in here for now, and if we get someplace where we need to tie the horses off and go on foot, we can switch 'em. Don't want to overload your horse before then for no reason, you know?"

[sblock=ooc]I think all the arcane casters need 8 hours to recharge, but I'm having trouble finding specific reference on that for summoners. 

In any case, I'm assuming the horses have saddlebags. If not, I'll re-assess. If so, I'll move the gear there for now, since it's all non-combat gear that Ru wouldn't need super-fast access to, anyway (rations, water, sunrod). I'll note that on the sheet.[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2012)

possum said:


> "And magical or not, that breeze feels good," he says as they begin their journey.  "If only most mages can do something so practical as provide good weather rather than sit in their towers and..." he trails off, realizing that yet again he has put his foot in his mouth.




"Heh" Galandra chuckles and her serious looks softens a little as she understands where he's coming from. The dwarf and the halfling she liked. Simple and straight forward folk.

"Hey, Cook" she called ahead to Lem. "What's your specialty?" Galandra was more than a little interested on his abilities. "Rations are good for the trip, but if I can get you some venizon..."


----------



## Qik (Mar 28, 2012)

[sblock=DT]No hinted insult; Mesem _was_ agreeing!  [/sblock]







possum said:


> "And magical or not, that breeze feels good," he says as they begin their journey.  "If only most mages can do something so practical as provide good weather rather than sit in their towers and..." he trails off, realizing that yet again he has put his foot in his mouth.




Mesem smiles as the dwarf stops himself from completing his train of thought.  "You are right, Master Dolgrin; of what use is magic if channeled to frivolous ends?"  Unspoken is the fact that Mesem himself utilizes his abilities "practically."  _A fact that will be demonstrated soon enough._



jkason said:


> As Ru assesses the horses, his attention is drawn to Mesem's transformation. He raises an eyebrow and whistles as the rune and second skin materialize.
> 
> "So that's your secret, you lithe bugger," Ru says with clear respect. "Think I'll take you up on that offer to take some of the load when we get where we're going," he says.




Mesem laughs slightly, but earnestly.  "You are not the only one who likes to keep his full capabilities a secret, Ru.  I would be happy - and able - to help transport your gear as is your need."

[sblock=OOC]I'm not aware of any such sleep restrictions on spontaneous casters; I know divines don't need the rest, only the time to prepare.  I'm sure SK'll fill us in on how the arcane spontaneous casters work.[/sblock]





[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## hemera (Mar 28, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
Not sure about summoners, but here is the text for the bard/sorcerer

*Daily Readying of Spells*
 Each day, sorcerers and bards must focus their minds on the task of casting their spells. A sorcerer or bard needs 8 hours of rest (just like a wizard), after which she spends 15 minutes concentrating. (A bard must sing, recite, or play an instrument of some kind while concentrating.) During this period, the sorcerer or bard  readies her mind to cast her daily allotment of spells. Without such a  period to refresh herself, the character does not regain the spell slots  she used up the day before.


[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 28, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks, hemera.  I'd imagine that the rules are the same for summoners.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 28, 2012)

[sblock=ooc][MENTION=6673727]Qik[/MENTION] , minor detail, but I don't think Ru's told anyone his last name yet (big bad on me if I goofed that up and he's gone blabbing). It's not a really big deal, but I think I've been careful about only having him use his not-especially-memorable first name on purpose as part of his secretive schtick.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 28, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Got it; change made.  My bad.  [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 28, 2012)

*Cratchen and Jaycus*

"Your quarry is to the East." as he points to the horizon past the rest of the stables.  "Time is short.  Get going.  Save her!"

"There is an exit to the road at the far end of the stables."  Jaycus turns his back and looks for some other business to attend to.

The top of a massive archway can be seen at the far end.  The aisle twists a bit before getting there, but you know where to go.  The view of it is not blocked by a massive cage, but it could be if you got lost in here.  It is quite a ways off, but the domed cage appears to rise sixty feet in the air.

[sblock=Rest]I am going to go with a lenient ruling on sleep.  Arcane casters need 8 hour of sleep.  This can be broken up to four and four.  But, an adrenalyzed minute of danger taints an hour of possible rest because you need to calm down first.   So, no waking, tossing a fireball, and back to sound sleep in five minutes.  So, there may be times when the person on watch should let you sleep a little longer into the morning.  All casters need their 15 minutes to hour of prep time to center and focus themselves to recharge.  Clerics would need to pick a specific time of day for their prayers.[/sblock][sblock=other issues]* The drawn map was only a small portion of the big one, but was accurate.
* Cratchen may have grumbled a thank you, but the booze is kicking in for him, so his focus is blurry at best.
* Saddlebags: yes.  Saddle, bit, bridle, saddlebags, horse blanket, seven days feed, two days water.[/sblock][sblock=Mesem]Sense Motive rolled: very successful; Your horse is very skittish.  It keeps looking to Jaycus and shifting its feet.  Maybe it has to do with a blue beaked demon that climbed up on it.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 28, 2012)

[sblock=SK]Mesem is not a "blue beaked demon".  His eidolon is a skin with a mask-ish.  He wouldn't appear significantly different from any other bipedal humanoid to a horse, IMO.  

Obviously you're going to do what you want, but I want to make sure I'm not being unfairly penalized here.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Mar 28, 2012)

"That an av... Dolgrin says before stalling for a second.  Avay...  Blast it all, what's the human word for those big bird cages?!"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2012)

"Aviary?" Galandra offers the dwarf, motioning her horse to start moving. "I guess the cat would love a visit there. Let's go."


----------



## jkason (Mar 28, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

"I hope it's just for a bunch of birds," Ru says as they veer around the cage. "I'd hate to see what a cage that size holds if it's only meant for one."

[sblock=Watch schedule]SK's rest ruling makes this a little earlier. Here's what I'm thinking, my normal caveats re: my lack of tactical IQ in force:

1) Dolgrin + Galadra
   He has darkvision, she has the second-highest perception, and she can use the healing wand if they get in trouble before others wake.

2) Mesem + Lem 
  Mesem has the highest perception and darkvision, but his primary HP won't benefit from the wand. Lem has the highest AC, so he's most likely to stay unhurt while a wand-weilder rouses.

3) Menik + Ru + Reianne 

  This watch has less visibility (low light instead of darkvision) and perception (highest is Ru at only a 4), but they get an extra set of eyes and the healing wand, with two casters (both of whom can refresh / prepare near the beginning of the watch) for helping pull Ru's fat out of the fire if something goes down.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2012)

jkason said:


> "I hope it's just for a bunch of birds," Ru says as they veer around the cage. "I'd hate to see what a cage that size holds if it's only meant for one."




"Then I guess we would need a bigger cat" she snorts passing by, looking at the cage. Now she had some interest on seeing what was inside, but that would have to wait for other day... maybe.

[sblock=Watch] It seems fairly well thought. I don't have a problem with the schedule.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]




Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 12/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: Shortbow

Consumables: 20 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 40 Blunt Arrows, 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 28, 2012)

[sblock=Qik]You got a riding horse for speed.  It is not combat trained.  Elves are not normally blue.  Gnomes and kobolds might possibly be, but they are half your size, and kobolds are not nice. And a bird face, well big bird faces scare horses. Ie, Griffons, hippogriffs and rocs.  Eidolons are unique and unnatural by their very nature, so the horse hasn't seen one of "you" before. Therefore, you horse is very skittish. The group hasn't left yet, so you have options.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 28, 2012)

[sblock=SK]Few things:
- I think you're seriously over-estimating the analytical capacity of a horse.  The fact that they also don't see the color spectrum like we do is worth consideration.
- From how I read the text on combat trained animals, it has nothing to do with responding to unfamiliar entities; it has to do with executing maneuvers such as heel, guard, attack, etc.
- His face is, for all intents and purposes, mask-like.  It clearly does not resemble an actual bird, and I think it is unfair for you to presume so.  Even so, would a tengu have the same problems?  I would certainly not consider that valid.
- The eidolon may be an unusual thing, but a) it alters Mesem's appearance minimally, and b) the presence of the Unnatural Aura evolution itself suggests to me that causing such a disturbance isn't in the intrinsic nature of the eidolon.

Now: I generally try to go with the flow with things, and I don't mean to over-question this.  But my concern is that you are penalizing my PC based on your (subjective) interpretation of fluff, without any forewarning or consideration of my experience of the game.  In a home game, I would work with the GM on constructing my character in a way which fits their view of things, but given the fluid nature of LPF, that's just not possible in this instance.  It's not that I'm worried about this situation specifically - I either make my Handle Animal check and calm the creature down, or try a few other things - but that you're going to continue to penalize my PC based solely on your view of the fluff, which is, frankly, a view that I don't share.

Sorry if I'm being unreasonably problematic in this instance, but this is a pretty beloved hobby of mine, and I would hate to have it marred by your insistence on penalizing my PC for reasons I don't fully understand.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Mar 28, 2012)

"That is the word," Dolgrin says as Galandra helps him find the proper common word.  "I'd like to apologize if I use the wrong words every now and then," he adds.  "I learned the common language when I was just a boy and hardly have used it until now."

The dwarf scratches his beard and grabs a handful of nuts and berries from his saddle bag and shoves them into his mouth.  "Not bad..." he says of his snack..


----------



## kinem (Mar 29, 2012)

possum said:


> "If only most mages can do something so practical as provide good weather rather than sit in their towers and..." he trails off, realizing that yet again he has put his foot in his mouth.




Menik replies to Dolgrin ... a bit later "Well, magic is quite interesting to study in its own right. Practical uses often result from later application of the principles learned, while a more direct approach could get stuck due to not knowing how to extrapolate beyond known formulas. Kind of like exploring a maze."

Having chosen a brown mare, he puts his trail rations in the saddlebags to lighten his load.

ooc: I'm OK with the suggested watch schedule.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 29, 2012)

[sblock=Qik]I am not picking on you.  But the class of synthesist does not get off scot free as appearing mundane.  I had to look it up.  While a horse does see only some colors, with red and green merging towards yellow,  pinkish to blue is a large change, and would be noticeable even to a horse. If it was just a color change, I could see letting it slide.  But, the oddly shaped mask as well is a second trigger.  Changing right in front of it, from a normal humanoid to a more burly thing, going from 10 to 18 STR has to put some muscle on, could easily spook it. It has limited intelligence and a disposition to run away when confronted with the strange or threatening.  You appear strange.   And yes, in this context, in this stable, a tengu would have the same problem with this horse.

Overall, horses and ponies might be skittish, a dog is going to bark or growl at you first compared to others, and a cat is going to look at you, think "whatever", and go back to cleaning itself.  Creatures with an INT of 5 or better are going to think "oh, one of those" and not be concerned.

You nailed a GM rolled sense motive that "this one ain't happy."  So, you have options before getting out of the stables. 

Tasanto or Arianna on the other hand would cause a much more drastic reaction on all three animal types and with all the horses.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 29, 2012)

[sblock=SK]I do appreciate the thorough explanation.  I'm willing to roll with it.[/sblock]As the others mount their animals without incident and prepare to move out, Mesem senses his horse's discomfort.  Taking a step back, he closes his eyes for a second, and the blue skin he had just conjured so painstakingly quickly retreats.  He moves back in cautiously so as to not appear a threat.  "There," he says softly, taking the horse by the reins and attempting to stroke its head.  "See?  I'm not going to hurt you.  It's just a tool of mine, is all.  Just an unusual tool..."

[sblock=OOC]Going to attempt to calm the horse sans-eidolon.  If it works, he'll resummon the skin and attempt to get back on.

Edit: Kind of a borderline result.  I'll wait and see how the horse reacts.[/sblock]





[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 29, 2012)

Lem rummages quickly through his rations in his saddlebag.  "Hmmm... some dried fruit, nuts and jerky.  I've some honey in my kit and might be able to better this meal with some honey glaze, but it would use up the whole jar.  If we find some wild berries, I could probably make a sweet sauce for tonight's meal instead."  Lem is lost in thought until the discussion switches to the aviary.  Then he mumbles, "A giant pheasant sounds good right now."


----------



## jkason (Mar 29, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru chuckles a moment at Mesem's distress, then appears to realize the implications if the half-elf is forced to travel without his "shell." 

"If that one wants someone prettier to ride him, we can always trade," Ru offers. "I don't always mind a rough ride," he adds, mischievous smile returning.

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Mar 29, 2012)

Reianne laughs along with Ru, "You know, by weird bird people standards Mesem might be quite attractive. Maybe the horse is just shocked by beauty." 

As the shell disappears from Mesem, Reianne takes a moment to think before speaking, "I have to admit though, that is a fine trick. Guess I have a lot to learn about what magic can do."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 29, 2012)

Galandra looked intrigued by Mesem's change. "I never seen something like that before. Not many magic users back home." she explains and gets closer to his horse to attempt to help calming him.

"Uhm... I'm better hunting animals than dealing with them. I'll get you something for dinner that's for sure"  she tells Lem as she handles the other horse.


[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 12/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: Shortbow

Consumables: 20 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 40 Blunt Arrows, 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 29, 2012)

After Mesem's pausing to have a one sided conversation and give some assurances, Chester seems less nervous this time.

With everyone finally mounted up and steady, you head out in the direction Cratchen pointed.  As you move along, you pass several pens of different types of animals, from riding dogs on up to a few elephants.  Even with the breeze, the scent of the barnyard hangs heavy in the air.

As you approach the domed cage, all the horses seem hesitant. A second story stone building to your right has been blocking most of the scene as you approached.  Three smaller stone buildings to the left stand out as having no windows or doors facing the cage. The cage itself has a three foot high stone wall, with iron bars rising out of them to form the dome.

[sblock=Map]Where do you go?  The horses move 50' and the ponies 40'.






[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 29, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

"Okay, someone like Mesem might confuse the creatures, but usually they have a decent nose for trouble," Ru says, regretting mentioning noses with the current odor pervading the air. 

"I suggest we give that cage the widest berth we can," he says.

[sblock=ooc]Suggest keeping the horses moving at pony pace so we don't get spread out, and as above, Ru's inclined to swing north with the road and keep as far away from the cage as possible. 

SK, do you want us making Perception rolls if we're actively trying to keep an eye out for trouble, or do you assume that and make the rolls in private? Ru's got a +4 if the latter.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 29, 2012)

If Mesem, who up until now has mostly played the part of a cool customer,  seems slightly flustered by the horse's unfavorable reaction towards  him, he seems wholly unprepared for the comments as to his physical  attractiveness.  He does his best to acknowledge the speakers, but only  manages to provide a slight, awkward smile in that regard before  Galandra thankfully intercedes to help him calm down his  mount.  Together, the two seem to calm the creature down, and then Mesem takes the time to re-conjure his skin before mounting Chester and preparing to ride out.



soulnova said:


> Galandra looked intrigued by Mesem's change. "I never seen something like that before. Not many magic users back home."




Mesem smiles at the opportunity to speak on a subject he feels more comfortable with.  "From what I have gathered in my isolated experiences of travel, there are not many who do as I in any place. Perhaps it is because magic such as this chooses you as much as you choose it."  It seems clear that there's a story behind that statement, but now is not the time for its telling.

Noting the pungent scent of animals in the air, Mesem says, "It would seem you are at least in part right about the smell, Friend Ru.  One would never know all these creatures are here only a short distance away.  I must wonder as to whether the issue is simply one of courtesy, or whether a desire for concealment is involved as well..."

Mesem stops speaking as the group approach the large cage.  Sensing their horses' nervousness, the half-elf says, "I agree with giving the cage a wide berth.  Perhaps we should dismount and lead our horses through on foot?  I would hate to see my Chester further troubled."  It's hard to tell whether that last statement is intended as a joke or meant literally; perhaps it's a little of both.

[sblock=OOC]I second both moving at the ponies' pace and swinging wide of the cage.  I also think it'd be a good idea to pass through on foot, just in case we need to react quickly.  At the very least, it should be easier to keep the horses calm that way.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## hemera (Mar 29, 2012)

Reianne sways unsteadily in her saddle, atop her troubled horse "Staying away from the cage sounds like a splendid idea, and if leading the horses on foot will help keep them safe, then I'm for it." Reianne scrunches up her face for a moment, "I don't know about the rest of you, but the thought of cleaning the stables for a month if the horses are lost doesn't sound all that pleasant." At that, she starts humming to herself and looking about absentmindedly while trying to stay mounted.

[sblock=OOC]
My way of showing she has no sense at all of perception. 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Reianne Estril 

*AC:*  15 (Touch 11, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 9/9

*Initiative:*  +1
*Perception* : -1 *Sense Motive*: -1 
*CMB:*  +2/+4 (tripping) *CMD:* 13/15 (resisting tripping)  
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +1
*Speed: 20'*

*Scorpion Whip:*  +2, 1d4+2, 15' Reach, Trip, Disarm, Performance, Nonthreating
*Longsword:*  +2, 1d8+2
*Morningstar:* +2, 1d8+2
*Dagger:*  +2, 1d4+2
*Thrown Dagger:*  +1, 1d4+2, 10' 
*
Combat Feats
Combat Expertise
Arcane Strike
Improved Trip

Bard Cantrips: Daze, Detect Magic, Drench, Lullaby, Mending 

1st Level Bard Spells (2/day): Charm Person, Sleep*

*Conditions:*  None

*In Hand:* None

*2 Daggers
2 Alchemist's Fires*
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 29, 2012)

Galandra's serious look returns to her face at the nervousness of the horses while approaching the cage. "Keep to the left. Steady hold on those reins and walk in a line." she gave a general indication for her companions.

"I think we are about to discover the size of the cat we'd need" from the back, she slowly prepared her bow and arrow. _Just in case_. She doubted  whatever was inside would escape easily. It would be too much of a coincidence to happen just now.


----------



## Qik (Mar 29, 2012)

Having dismounted and taken Chester's reins in one hand, Mesem's large eyes took in the scene before him as the group moved along the road.






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## jkason (Mar 29, 2012)

Ru follows suit with the others, landing softly on the ground after dismounting, then taking his horse's reins to lead it forward on foot.


----------



## possum (Mar 30, 2012)

"Not liking this..." Dolgrin says as he looks at the large cage.  He dismounts from his pony and grasps the somewhat apprehensive beast by the reigns, reaching for his newly bought warhammer at the same time.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 30, 2012)

As everyone dismounts to lead their mounts, the horses are all skittish, pulling slightly on their reins and almost scraping their sides on the stone wall to the north.  The ponies, Iron Hyde and Tornado on the other hand are wary but do not seem frightened.

[sblock=Mesem]You hear wings rustling, but because you cannot see them, they are probably behind the rock formations.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ru]You see a flash of a large brown beast ducking behind the forward rock formation for cover. It might of had white feathers as well.[/sblock]
[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]
[sblock=Perception and save rules]You can roll an active perception check anytime you desire.  I will be doing private active perception rolls as needed when you are being cautious in your movement or actions. If they happen at the same time, your roll will be taken. When you are not being cautious, I will alternate between private rolls and taking 10 as the whim hits me.  If you are going to do a take 20 search of the room, I need it stated by someone, as it drastically affects the time taken in searching. 

For saving throws that affect the whole party at once, I will likely roll everyone's saves with the En roller, so I can save the 12-15 hours getting results.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 30, 2012)

Mesem cocks his head to one side as if listening to something.  "I hear the sound of wings beating," he says, looking towards the cage.  He points a long slim finger at the exceedingly large cage.  "Whatever creature the source is is likely behind one of those rock formations."  

He thinks for a moment, and then adds, "I wonder if that is why the horse was so uneasy when he saw me bind with my Other.  It does superficially resemble a bird."  As he says this, his normally transparent bird-mask flickers into opacity for a moment, before returning to translucence.  Mesem continues on, watching the cage intently.






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 30, 2012)

Lem smiles at Galandra and says, "I suppose we'll be having pheasant a bit earlier than expected."  While he holds his pony's reigns in his left hand, he pulls out a _tanglefoot bag_ and holds it ready with his right.  "We haven't yet been attacked, even if whatever it is looks suspicious.  No need to try for a killing blow yet."

Noting that his mount, Tornado, doesn't seem very skittish, Lem says to his mount, "Good job, Tornado.  You make me proud, but keep your eyes open for trouble."  He pats his mount affectionately.

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Lem the Cook (1st Level Monk of the Empty Hand)
HP: 8/8; AC: 19; AC Touch: 19; AC Flatfooted: 11; INIT: +7; BAB: +0; CMB: +4; CMD: 16; Fortitude: +3; Reflex: +8; Will: +6; Speed: 20'

-Unarmed Strike: Attack: +6; Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Flurry of Blows: Attack: +5/+5; Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Thrown Flask of Acid: Ranged Touch Attack: +6; Damage: 1d6, Crit: Nil, Range: 10 feet, Special: 1hp splash acid damage to those within 5 feet; 13 Flasks of Acid
--Thrown Tanglefoot Bag: Ranged Touch Attack: +6; hit target gains –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity and must make a DC 15 Reflex save or be glued to the floor; 2 Tanglefoot Bags
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 30, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

As Mesem notes the sound, Ru nods. "I think I caught sight of something behind the forward rocks in the cage. Brown, and I thought I caught white feathers, too. I suppose we can hope they're as nervous of us as we are of them."

Continuing toward caution, Ru pats his mount's nose as the group moves, whispering soothingly, "No worries, girl. We'll be out of here soon." 

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Mar 30, 2012)

"Don't know much about that, Mesem," Dolgrin says as he begins to lead his hesitant pony down the path, the dwarf's eyes fixed firmly on the large aviary.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2012)

"Hn" Galandra simply nods at Lem not taking her eyes from the cage and motioning the rest to move forward. She will try to come up with what type of 'bird' could it be.

...But she has never seen a bird that big. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 12/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: Shortbow

Consumables: 20 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 40 Blunt Arrows, 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Mar 30, 2012)

Reianne pats her horse Buttercup on the nose gently, "It's ok girl, it's probably just some kind of um...big white bird...I'm sure it's fine." Reianne keeps a loose grip on the reins but keeps her left hand on the handle of her whip, just in case. She does her best to hide her nervousness as she looks about.


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Reianne Estril 

*AC:*  15 (Touch 11, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 9/9

*Initiative:*  +1
*Perception* : -1 *Sense Motive*: -1 
*CMB:*  +2/+4 (tripping) *CMD:* 13/15 (resisting tripping)  
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +1
*Speed: 20'*

*Scorpion Whip:*  +2, 1d4+2, 15' Reach, Trip, Disarm, Performance, Nonthreating
*Longsword:*  +2, 1d8+2
*Morningstar:* +2, 1d8+2
*Dagger:*  +2, 1d4+2
*Thrown Dagger:*  +1, 1d4+2, 10' 
*
Combat Feats
Combat Expertise
Arcane Strike
Improved Trip

Bard Cantrips: Daze, Detect Magic, Drench, Lullaby, Mending 

1st Level Bard Spells (2/day): Charm Person, Sleep*

*Conditions:*  None

*In Hand:* Scorpion Whip

*2 Daggers
2 Alchemist's Fires
*[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 30, 2012)

Now that you are leading the horses and ponies, Dolgrim and Lem's short legs are falling behind slightly.  Since you have committed to going this way, the horses are restless an urging you forward at a good pace, leaving the others behind.

As you come even with the dome, a horrific screech is heard by all in the barnyard.  With a bounding pounce over the rock formations come two massive creatures with twenty-five foot wing spans.  With the fore body of a giant eagle and rear haunches of a lion, they land in a menacing pose, looking to pounce again right through the iron bars.

While Iron Hyde and Tornado don't even flinch, the other horse jerk at their reins, wanting to bolt.  As you were expecting something, no one loses grip of their reins.  Brazzer drops a lump that contributes to the stench, which is getting thicker.

After a brief, tense moment, the creatures heads start bobbing and cackling.  Mesem can see a third creature behind the last set of rocks, sunning its self, totally unconcerned about your party.
[sblock=Knowledge Nature][sblock=DC 14]Griffons, natural predators who prefer horses.[sblock=DC 19]Slightly intelligent, trainable as mounts only if you befriend them[sblock=DC 24]As highly valuable mounts, the bars are likely to keep others out, and not to keep them in.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Sense Motive][sblock=DC 15]They are laughing at you.  Not many tricks to play while in a pen.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=map]The map is so big, I had to do two rounds of movement to get you in place.






[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 31, 2012)

Keeping a tight grip on Chester's reins, Mesem never takes his eyes off of the pair of spectacular creatures.  "One would assume that cage was built to withstand them," he says.  "But one never knows."

As he watches the creatures further, their intentions dawn on him, and the half-elf can't help but break out in laughter.  "They are laughing at us.  They are laughing at us because they are bored."  He shakes his head, still chuckling.  "Well, have your laughter, fine creatures, as I imagine you are short on pleasure."  Still, he keeps an eye on the clearly-dangerous animals.

Catching sight of the fact that Lem and Dolgrin are lagging behind, he attempts to slow Chester's pull, saying, "Let's not get too spread out, just to be on the safe side."

[sblock=OOC]The ideal would be to continue to keep pace with the shorter folk as indicated earlier.  Let me know if a check would be required for that, and whether failure would result in the horse breaking free (if that's not too meta).[/sblock]





[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 31, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Now that the "trap" is sprung, the horses are easier to deal with and you can bunch up. Except for Maybelle, she ain't slowing down. (Nat 1) They knew it was coming, but still don't like it.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Mar 31, 2012)

Dolgrin looks at the strange creatures, never before having heard of their like.  The dwarf watches as the horses around him panic and holds on to the reigns of his indifferent pony tighter, not quite knowing why it isn't scared.

"I hate being the butt of jokes..." Dolgrin says as he begins to lead his mount away from the large cage and the strange bird-lions within.


----------



## Qik (Mar 31, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







possum said:


> "I hate being the butt of jokes..." Dolgrin says as he begins to lead his mount away from the large cage and the strange bird-lions within.




Hah!  [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 31, 2012)

Lem readies his bag, but then puts it away when he realizes that they are laughing at the party and can't get to them from the cage.  "Stupid griffons.  Causing a stir like that..."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 31, 2012)

Galandra narrowed her eyes at the creatures. "Let's get going, before I get a sudden craving for roasted chicken" she said to Lem.


----------



## kinem (Mar 31, 2012)

Menik tries to keep his horse calm as he walks her, though not being used to handling animals, he just pats her gently. "See, nothing to worry about. They wouldn't rent us horses and then put them in danger - that would be bad for business. Well, horse, if you have a name a I didn't catch it. So I'll call you Horse."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 31, 2012)

kinem said:


> Menik tries to keep his horse calm as he walks her, though not being used to handling animals, he just pats her gently. "See, nothing to worry about. They wouldn't rent us horses and then put them in danger - that would be bad for business. Well, horse, if you have a name a I didn't catch it. So I'll call you Horse."












*OOC:*


Horse names can be found on the map.  Looks like yours is Bayson.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 31, 2012)

You finish leading the mounts past the griffon cage to a point that feels comfortable to remount them.  While the farmhands at the other end were humans, here, just past the middle, most are lizardfolk who do not seem to mind the odors.   Further down the path and around the bend, the top of the great archway to the east can still be seen.  The farmhands down at that far end seem even stranger.
[sblock=Menik]When getting ready to remount, you find the name "Baysong" etched on the saddle. OOC: The map sometimes overlaid the names.[/sblock][sblock=saves]DC 7 or Sickened: The character takes a –2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.  Only Mesem failed. I used the wrong block, he failed even worse.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 31, 2012)

"Ugh, it stinks here.  Mesem you are looking a bit green.  Try not to breathe so much."  Lem tries to block out some of the stink by sticking his sleeve up to his nose as a makeshift filter.


----------



## Qik (Mar 31, 2012)

Mesem nods, frustrated at the truth of Lem's comment.  From atop of Chester, he stays quiet, keeping his concentration on quelling his feeling of sickness to the best of his ability as the group moves closer to the archway to the east.






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## hemera (Apr 1, 2012)

"See Buttercup, it was fine. And you were worried." Reianne covers her face with one hand to block some of the odor as they continue east.


----------



## possum (Apr 1, 2012)

Dolgrin waves a gloved hand around his nose in a failed attempt to take away the stench around him.  He looks at Mesem, who's already beginning to feel sickened by the smell.

"You feelin' all right there?" he asks.  "You're looking a bit ill."

[sblock=Dolgrin's Key Stats]
AC: *16*
HP: 17/17
Init: *+1*
CMB: *+4*
CMD: *15*

Fort: *+5*, Ref *+1*, Will *+2*

Greataxe: *+5 attack, 1d12+4 dmg*
Warhammer: *+4 atk, 1d8+3*
Light Xbow: *+2 atk, 1d8*[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 2, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, folks. Hellish weekend. Catching up...[/sblock]

"Well, sooner we get out of the path of the stench, sooner things ought to normal out," Ru says from atop Brazzer as the synthesist swoons. 

[sblock=ooc]I'm unclear on whether Mesem is currently 'suited up' or not? 

Not sure there's much else to do here other than follow the map toward the fort, yes? Unless we want to try questioning the local lizardfolk, but I'm not sure they'd have any visibility on what happened.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 2, 2012)

Pressing forward, since no one has mentioned turning around, the stench grows stronger.  The pens hold more exotic creatures who look like walking tree stumps and beasts with three legs, three tentacles and one huge mouth.  The care takers look even more primal than the lizardfolk.

"sssstupid huuumansss, goooo baak.  Yooor exit issss thhaaaat waaaay."  hisses one of the larger farmhands, pointing back the way you came.  But seeing as you have turned the corner, the forty foot wide archway between the earthen walls is just another hundred feet away.

[sblock=Knowledge local][sblock=DC 11]The creatures at the far east end are troglodytes.  Most famous for their overpowering stench.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Knowledge Dungeoneering][sblock=DC 14] Otyughs: Several of these refuse eating beasts appear hear at the smelly end of the barnyard.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Knowledge nature][sblock=DC 16]Shambling mounds.  Plant creatures who normally thrive in swamps.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=ooc]Mesem is suited up, as his stats status says: Bound.[/sblock][sblock=saves]DC 14 or Sickened: The character takes a –2 penalty on all attack rolls,  weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks. Ru and Menik join Mesem in feeling queasy.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 2, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru does his best to smile despite the growing urge to empty the contents of his stomach. He distracts himself by trying to remember where he'd seen creatures like ... ah, it came to him. Master Gis went on about them the one night Ru actually managed to get the man tipsy. Apparently he hadn't just been drunkenly exaggerating the details.

"Troglodytes," he whispers to his closest party members, trusting them to send the information down the line. "I think they might be who we thank for the ... fine aroma. Comes naturally to them."

[sblock=ooc]Sickened Know: Local check. (1d20+2=12)

Also, just checking that I didn't miss something: 

I could have sworn this was the way we were supposed to go, yes? I'm assuming the trog's are just saying "the human city is the other way," but I want to make sure.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* Sickened

*In Hand:* None

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 2, 2012)

[sblock=Ru]After having been through it, only seeing it after the fact, the situation is starting to become more clear.  You would bet that at the far end, standing right in front of the clean gate of the long stables, there is a drunk with his old friend that are laughing so hard they can barely stand.  The trogs would know the old joke that is played on new comers to the stables.  They look like they are waiting to see if you are gullible enough to turn back around and go through the gauntlet again. (blown bluff roll)[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 3, 2012)

At this point in the surprisingly taxing ordeal, Mesem had reached a place of no return: he was getting the hell out of this aura of stench, and no one was going to deter him otherwise.  

"We see the exit," he says thinly to the farmhand.  "That's the one we'll be leaving through."

His eyes glow for a second as a sudden surge of anger at the stupidly bothersome situation threatens to get the best of him.  In the end, however, the combination of nausea and temper likely makes him look more foolish than intimidating.

[sblock=OOC]Cast Guidance, +1 to Intimidate the farmhand.  Probably unnecessary, but it seems like a Mesem reaction.

Edit: Oi.  Hopefully I'm getting all the bad rolls out of my system.[/sblock] 






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## hemera (Apr 3, 2012)

Confused, and then aggravated by the farmhand's attempts to mislead  them. Reianne rides forward toward the exit they had intended to use,  but casts a sidelong scowl at the farmhands as she trots by. "Let's just get out of here and fast. I don't think Mesem can deal with this for much longer." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Reianne Estril 

*AC:*  15 (Touch 11, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 9/9

*Initiative:*  +1
*Perception* : -1 *Sense Motive*: -1 
*CMB:*  +2/+4 (tripping) *CMD:* 13/15 (resisting tripping)  
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +1
*Speed: 20'*

*Scorpion Whip:*  +2, 1d4+2, 15' Reach, Trip, Disarm, Performance, Nonthreating
*Longsword:*  +2, 1d8+2
*Morningstar:* +2, 1d8+2
*Dagger:*  +2, 1d4+2
*Thrown Dagger:*  +1, 1d4+2, 10' 
*
Combat Feats
Combat Expertise
Arcane Strike
Improved Trip

Bard Cantrips: Daze, Detect Magic, Drench, Lullaby, Mending 

1st Level Bard Spells (2/day): Charm Person, Sleep*

*Conditions:*  None

*In Hand:* None

*2 Daggers
2 Alchemist's Fires
*[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 3, 2012)

Out of the side of his mouth, Mesem mutters, "It is not _me_ you should be concerned about.  It is _them._"






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## soulnova (Apr 3, 2012)

Qik said:


> Out of the side of his mouth, Mesem mutters, "It is not _me_ you should be concerned about.  It is _them._"




"What is it?" Galandra suddenly glaring at whoever might be trouble for the group. 



[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 12/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: Shortbow

Consumables: 20 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 40 Blunt Arrows, 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 3, 2012)

"How utterly rude of you," Lem says to the troglodyte farmhand that tried to mislead Mesem.  "If my friend here wasn't so ill, I'd give you a stern talking to on the karmanic cycle!"

He then follows his companions towards the real exit.  He says to Galandra, "We should hurry out before Mesem takes a swipe at one of them."


----------



## jkason (Apr 3, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru scowls as his assessment of the troglodytes suddenly makes something clear to him. He curses himself for having been a poor observer in the first place, then shakes off the recrimination. Nothing for it but to learn from the mistake.

"Apparently our employer isn't so distraught over the loss of his familiar that he can't prank his employees," Ru says with a sigh, nudging Brazzer forward with the others to make their best pony-bound speed for the exit. 

There is a brief mix of menace and glee in the young man's expression as he adds, "I'll be sure to keep that in mind when it comes time to hand the creature over and receive payment."

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* Sickened

*In Hand:* None

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Apr 3, 2012)

Qik said:


> Out of the side of his mouth, Mesem mutters, "It is not _me_ you should be concerned about.  It is _them._"




Quietly in return Reianne whispers, "They aren't worth it. I don't think a little trick is worth a fight now is it? Besides," Reianne looks back and raises her voice in what she hopes is a menacing tone, "I think it's time they found something else to do besides harass heavily armed travelers."


----------



## Qik (Apr 3, 2012)

hemera said:


> Quietly in return Reianne whispers, "They aren't worth it. I don't think a little trick is worth a fight now is it?"




Mesem remains steely-eyed behind his fastly-opaquing mask.  "I am not so sure: to gut one of them would provide an apparently much-needed lesson to the others."  He sighs, and his mask shifts towards translucency.  "It is of no matter; we shall be leaving soon."

He urges Chester on towards the archway ahead, eager to be on with their journey.






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## possum (Apr 3, 2012)

"I don't think that will be needed," Dolgrin says as he urges his pony towards the exit.  _Besides, I think they'd only smell worse when cut open..._ he thinks.  "Whatever helps them get their work done, I suppose..." he replies to Reianne.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 3, 2012)

While you ride by giving the trogs dirty looks, they just chuckle.  They didn't initiate the joke, and they certainly are not going to get in the way of riders on house branded mounts.

As soon as the road clears the earthen walls and archway, it turns north to avoid the exhaust of the stables.  The well maintained farmland to the east of the stable is unusually lush, obviously receiving ample fertilization.  

After about a quarter mile of traveling north, you join the main road headed east.  Being very well traveled and occasionally even patrolled, you expect to make good time under the noonday sun.

[sblock=Decision Time]With Mesem's comparing the maps earlier and checking distances, the horses could make the journey to arrive about and hour before dusk on the second day when traveling the normal 8 hrs/day that a horse expects.  But, moving at the ponies pace would put you there two hours after dusk.  The rest of today and a bit of tomorrow are on the main road.  What are your plans?[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 3, 2012)

Once outside the compound, Mesem breaths comfortably, enjoying the clear air.  He's happy to be underway, and on the road once again.
[sblock=Questions & Thoughts]- What happens to the ponies if we move at a horse's pace?
- Could we travel at a pony's pace but travel an extra two hours the first day (10, presumably?)  That would get us in at the same estimated time as if we went a horse's pace; given that the pace is slower, it shouldn't over work the horses; I'm uncertain as to the effect doing so would have on the ponies, however.

My thoughts: it would be extremely advantageous to get there before nightfall so we can scope out the place.  Mesem and Dolgrin have dark vision, but we have a lot of humans aboard.  Also, doesn't Ru's sneak attack get negated in lowlight conditions?[/sblock]





[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## jkason (Apr 4, 2012)

[sblock=planning]







Qik said:


> What happens to the ponies if we move at a horse's pace?
> - Could we travel at a pony's pace but travel an extra two hours the first day (10, presumably?)  That would get us in at the same estimated time as if we went a horse's pace; given that the pace is slower, it shouldn't over work the horses; I'm uncertain as to the effect doing so would have on the ponies, however.




I think that falls under Forced March, for the ponies in both cases and the horses in the second Mounts and Forced March:



			
				PFSRD said:
			
		

> The creature can also be ridden in a forced march, but its Constitution checks automatically fail, and the damage it takes is lethal damage. Mounts also become fatigued when they take any damage from hustling or forced marches.






			
				Qik said:
			
		

> Also, doesn't Ru's sneak attack get negated in lowlight conditions?




Ru loses sneak attack against foes with concealment, but I'd hope those folk who can cast light would be willing to share that if we entered combat at night. 

If we want to arrive during the light, I think it makes more sense to just slow down. We have 4 days to the full moon according to This post. Arriving the morning of the third day rather than after sunset on the second would seem to still give us time.

At least, my reading of things is that once we get to the fort, there won't be any more opportunities to rest and reclaim resources. If I've misread and this is a more twisty dungeon with a rest in the middle, that throws everything off, and we may just need to burn wand charges healing the ponies rather than lose the time.

Logistics make my head hurt. All we need is trains A and B traveling opposite directions at varying speeds and I think we're ready for the SAT's. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 4, 2012)

"Whew!" Menik says, still looking a little queasy.

ooc: Arriving the morning of the third day sounds good to me.


----------



## hemera (Apr 4, 2012)

Getting somewhat more used to riding Buttercup, Reianne sways a bit easier in the saddle than she did earlier as she takes in the sights along the main road. "A lot quieter here than back home. Kind of nice actually," she mumbled to herself quietly.

[sblock=ooc]
morning of the third day is fine with me, but if needed a night arrival is not a problem. Reianne would go either way, and probably cite a story or two.

[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Apr 4, 2012)

"I'm used to cramped-by-your-standards mountain roads, above and underground," Dolgrin says as he looks into the blue sky.  "Certainly is something to be seen."









*OOC:*


Arriving on the morning of the third day sounds good for me, as well.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 4, 2012)

Galandra starts looking more at ease now that they are out of the city. She would rather get their destination at full strength and without pushing the mounts. 

She looks at the lush fields and has a pang of nostalgia. She has barely been a month in the city and she's already starting to get homesick. Great. "We should be fine. I used this road before. Safe enough." she turned to the Reianne "Enjoy it while you can."


*IF* Galandra catches sight of game or birds near the road, she will attempt to get something special for Lem. 


[sblock=Mini Stats]




Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 12/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: Shortbow

Consumables: 20 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 40 Blunt Arrows, 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 4, 2012)

[sblock=Planning]Thanks for the clarification, jkason.

Forced marching obviously sounds like a bad idea, especially considering the stern warning their owner left us with.  It seems like the general sense is to not push things and arrive in the morning of day 3, which makes sense given what we know, but I'll admit to being a bit nervous about not having as much time as possible.  A reassurance from the GM would obviously be helpful in this regard, but I'm not sure we're going to get it from SK (which I wholly understand).  

I do believe that, as long as our information is accurate, arriving day 3 at light is better than day 2 at dark.  It seems as though that would still buy us enough time to rest once if necessary, since my interpretation of the situation is that Grimspiller needs to waiting until the evening of day 4 (i.e. when the moon is out) to perform his vileness.  Can we at least get confirmation on that, SK?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 5, 2012)

*Making camp*

Galandra manages to wound a wild turkey.  With a second shot, she secures dinner for this evening.  As this is a major road for Venza, you see several travelers going in both directions along the way.  Considering the size of your party, none attempt to interrupt you journey.  As dusk is falling, you find an appropriate area just off the roadside to make camp.  It is obvious many have used this place before as several logs have been placed around a ring of stones.  Inside the ring is a shallow pit of old ashes.

[sblock=planning]Time is on your side.  The full moon will be the fourth day, and needing to perform the ritual at midnight delays Grimspiller into what would be the "start" of the fifth day. 

So, taking it easy and arriving in daylight the third day is a viable option that so far everyone has voted for.  It leaves you time to sleep one night in a necromancer's lair if you dare.  

With Galandra's turkey shot, you don't have to eat trail rations tonight. [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 5, 2012)

Mesem gives Galandra a nod of approval as she returns with her prey.  "Your efforts are much appreciated, Mistress Galandra; it will be good to eat some wild game this evening."

As Lem begins to set about the task of preparing dinner, Mesem gravitates over to watch the halfling in action.  At one point, he mutters an incantation to himself and touches the halfling on the shoulder.  "Just my attempt to contribute," he says with a small smile.

[sblock=OOC]Casting Guidance on Lem for his Profession (Cook) "check".  [/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## possum (Apr 5, 2012)

Dolgrin gives a quick nod of thanks for Galandra as he tears into his portion of the roasted turkey, juice running down his hands and mouth.  "Very, very good," he says before taking another bite.  "Outstanding."

The dwarf sits backafter eating and stretches his legs.  He's taken his boots and armor off for the evening and sat them inside of his tent.  "I probably should have asked this before," he says, gesturing to the tent, "but who has first watch?"


----------



## Qik (Apr 5, 2012)

Mesem stares into the fire for a moment before surveying the landscape in the dying light.  He had eaten, but comparatively little; between his monastic training and his experience traveling, he had long since grown accustomed to light meals. "I believe we had agreed that yourself and Galandra would be the first to take watch, yes?"

[sblock=OOC]Just to make sure you're privy, possum, the watch order we had settled on is detailed in SK's first post.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 5, 2012)

Lem had tied the turkey upside down to his saddle bag, so the turkey was drained and ready for plucking by the time they had made camp.  To Galandra he said, "Very nice work!  You didn't rip off much of the meat with that shot, as a less talented archer might.  You must be pretty handy with that weapon.  Where did you learn to shoot?"

He also thanked Mesem for his help, feeling that his cooking skill was indeed increased by his magic.  "It's important that we eat a healthy meal before we face the coming danger.  When your body has been treated well, it benefits your mind.  When your mind is treated well, it benefits your soul.  When your soul is in harmony, it gives energy to your body.  When two of the three aspects of yourself are healthy, they will heal the wounded third.  Thus an injured body can heal easier when the mind and soul are well, but one may not survive when body, mind and soul suffer."

Lem takes a quick search with his kit through nearby brush to pick some herbs to go with the turkey.  He then takes out his cooking utensils from the kit to prepare the meal.  The meal comes out decently, though the halfling sighs as he knows he has performed better in the past.

[sblock]
Lem is receiving a +1 to his herbalism check with his kit, and a +2 to cooking from his kit and Mesem's spell.
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 5, 2012)

Mesem nods at Lem's words.  "I too believe in balance."  Smiling slightly, he adds, "Though I admit to having never emphasized a well-cooked meal as much as you seem to.  But there is always room for growth, and I can certainly apprehend the motivation for your earnest appreciation of food.  So I will see what I can learn from you in this regard; I am certainly pleased at the opportunity to benefit from your skill."

Although he ate relatively lightly, Mesem certainly seemed to take in the meal with enthusiastic appreciation.






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## soulnova (Apr 5, 2012)

Qik said:


> Mesem gives Galandra a nod of approval as she returns with her prey.  "Your efforts are much appreciated, Mistress Galandra; it will be good to eat some wild game this evening."




As Galandra gave Lem the wild turkey, her face started to turn red at Messem's words. "I'm not a _mistress_..." she mumbles, looking away from him, not really sure what he meant by that.





Deuce Traveler said:


> Lem had tied the turkey upside down to his saddle bag, so the turkey was drained and ready for plucking by the time they had made camp.  To Galandra he said, "Very nice work!  You didn't rip off much of the meat with that shot, as a less talented archer might.  You must be pretty handy with that weapon.  Where did you learn to shoot?"





"My father taught me. I would help him get meat to sell at the town. He's better than me..." she tells the halfling as he works on the meal. "That  smells pretty good"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 5, 2012)

Lem smiled slightly at the appreciation.  "It came out decently enough, but I should have done it better.  I think I must be nervous.  This is the first time I've been heading into something this dangerous.  But folk must always seek to ensure that the balance of the world is maintained when threatened.  Small things like cooking a proper meal must be taken up with the same dedication one hunts murdering necromancers."


----------



## hemera (Apr 5, 2012)

Enjoying the bounty that Galandra had brought down, and that Lem had expertly prepared, Reianne leans back a bit as Lem explains the physical and metaphysical benefits of food in maintaining personal balance, not quite understanding everything but nodding along. "Well Lem, your cooking was greatly appreciated by everyone here. I'd say our bodies were treated quite well." Reianne smiled and looked over to Galandra "And of course we have you to thank for the turkey in the first place. Great shooting!" 

Reianne sits for a moment thinking near the fire, as Dolgrin and Mesem discuss the watch before she snaps her fingers. "I know I don't have the cooking skills of Lem here, or Galandra's hunting ability, but I can try and entertain you at least. How about "The Knight of the White Rose"? I'll try to not be too loud since we're outdoors and you never know who is around and all."


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Reianne Estril 

*AC:*  15 (Touch 11, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 9/9

*Initiative:*  +1
*Perception* : -1 *Sense Motive*: -1 
*CMB:*  +2/+4 (tripping) *CMD:* 13/15 (resisting tripping)  
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +1
*Speed: 20'*

*Scorpion Whip:*  +2, 1d4+2, 15' Reach, Trip, Disarm, Performance, Nonthreating
*Longsword:*  +2, 1d8+2
*Morningstar:* +2, 1d8+2
*Dagger:*  +2, 1d4+2
*Thrown Dagger:*  +1, 1d4+2, 10' 
*
Combat Feats
Combat Expertise
Arcane Strike
Improved Trip

Bard Cantrips: Daze, Detect Magic, Drench, Lullaby, Mending 

1st Level Bard Spells (2/day): Charm Person, Sleep*

*Conditions:*  None

*In Hand:* None

*2 Daggers
2 Alchemist's Fires*
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 5, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

[sblock=ooc]Ack. Looks like a lot of late night activity on this thread.  [/sblock]

As the others set to cooking and discussions of balance, Ru quietly surveys the campsite. He clears a bit of nearby brush that seems a bit too close for his liking, and surveys the layout, arms akimbo and biting his lip. 

"Bedrolls here," he offers, pointing. "Should give us the most chance to grab our gear if we have to get up quick."

He's finally satisfied with his preparations around the time dinner's ready. He sets to eating the turkey with relish, eating quickly but cleanly, and careful to throw the remains to the fire rather than leave meat to attract animals. 

He appears to have little to offer on the subject of balance other than the occasional smirk at some internal joke he chooses not to share. And, eventually, as talk winds down and watchers begin to ready themselves, he moves to lie down until it's his turn. He sets his twin blades in easy reach and chooses not to remove his armor.

[sblock=ooc]At least, I believe you can sleep in light armor without suffering fatigue the next day. Let me know if that's not the case. [/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 5, 2012)

soulnova said:


> As Galandra gave Lem the wild turkey, her face started to turn red at Messem's words. "I'm not a _mistress_..." she mumbles, looking away from him, not really sure what he meant by that.




Mesem looks on blankly for a moment, as if he doesn't understand Galandra's reaction.  Spreading his hands as if to show he has no ulterior motive, he says, "Mist-  I mean, Lady Galandra, I meant nothing by the use of that title.  It was simply that - a title.  But I will avoid using it in the future if it displeases you."  He frowns slightly, as if he's a little confused by the inadvertent offense.






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## hemera (Apr 5, 2012)

jkason said:


> "Bedrolls here," he offers, pointing. "Should give us the most chance to grab our gear if we have to get up quick."



"Well that sounds good. I'm going to turn in then." Reianne leaves her sword and buckler in easy reach, and tries semi successfully to make herself as comfortable as she can in her bedroll in her armor. 

[sblock=ooc]Had to look it up, as I didn't remember either. Goddess bless whomever maintains the pfsrd. 

From the Endurance feat: A character without this feat who sleeps in medium or heavier armor is fatigued the next day. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 5, 2012)

As you tie up the horses, eat you meal, listen to a song and prepare for the night, the horses get ancy.  Something is bothering them as time goes on.  Finally Lem and Galandra clue in as to what it is at the same time.  The horses and ponies want their food and water too. 

Ru has pointed out a decent spot as to where to put the bedrolls for the night.  Slight trouble is, he did not bring one of his own.  When you take the time to figure out all the supplies you have brought, you find only five bedrolls.
[sblock=ooc]Slight pause to see if you are going to share.  There is no tent either.  At least Ru had a flint and steel so you didn't have to roll to get the camp fire started.  When I gave you extra money to shop, I said I was going to be a stickler about these things.

And Yes, you can sleep in light armor without penalties.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 6, 2012)

"Thanks for the meal" Menik tells Galandra and Lem.

"We need to keep watch anyway. When you finish your watch, you can borrow your bedroll from the next shift, if need be."


----------



## Qik (Apr 6, 2012)

Mesem frowns when he sees that not all of his comrades have carried bedrolls.  "Someone may take a turn in mine during my period of watch," he says, the unspoken implication being that he will keep his bedroll to himself when it is his turn to sleep.

[sblock=OOC]Didn't even think to buy a tent; this is the first time I've ever been in need of one.  Live and learn, I guess... [/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 6, 2012)

Lem enjoys listening to Reianne's "The Knight of the White Rose", before getting up and helping take care of the horses.  He brought his own small bedroll, "If someone can fit in mine, they can also use it while I'm on guard duty."


----------



## jkason (Apr 6, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru shrugs. 

"It's not a real issue, folks," Ru says without concern. "Trust me, I grew up sleeping in far worse conditions than an even patch of ground.

"But let's get the horses taken care of before they natter at us all night," he says, changing the subject. He shifts the lot of them to the thickest area of grass on which they might graze, then looks for a watering hole as they're kept busy. 

"Gotta imagine this wouldn't be such a popular campsite without at least a stream nearby. Galadra, you know the wood better than the rest of us, probably. Help me find it?"

[sblock=ooc]The bedroll, at least, wasn't an oversight on my part. So far as I'm aware, there are no mechanical penalties for sleeping without a bedroll. Ru was raised as part of the poorest, shunned caste in Rhat'matanis. He literally slept in garbage at times. Given that, sleeping on the ground would be something he wouldn't think twice about. In fact, I think it's more than in keeping with his character to say he thinks it's foolish to overtax himself carrying around what his upbringing would see as a portable luxury. 

Mind you, his background also makes him a fine opportunist, so he's not going to say no to the people offering; he's just not going to put his life in danger (i.e. reduce his mobility and stealth skills, some of his most important assets) for it. 

On the matter of horses, I honestly assumed setting animals to graze was a given part of setting up camp. If you're saying we needed to have purchased feed for them, that's a new one on me. We might need Lem to do another herbalist check to find something suitable.

Looks like no one has a bucket, but as I had Ru say IC, it wouldn't make much sense for this to be a popular campsite without a nearby water supply.[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Apr 6, 2012)

"Well I think I'm on the last watch shift, so someone can use my bed." Reianne laughs, "It'll be prewarmed for whomever wants it. A bit better than the ground I'd wager." Reianne watches as Lem and Ru take care of the horses, from where the bedrolls are setup, content to sit back until called upon.


----------



## possum (Apr 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


Oops, thought that I'd bought one, but it appears that I didn't.  Might have been my backup Society character that I created around the same time.







"Looks like I forgot," Dolgrin says as he grumbles his way back to his bedroll and armor, beginning to resuit up.  It takes him a few minutes before he is finished.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 6, 2012)

The horses appreciate you moving them over to the grazing grass, but still look at you expectantly, occasionally nipping at a saddlebag.  Searching their saddlebags, you find seven feed bags with grain each, two waterskins with bits designed for horses and a horse blanket.  Apparently the rental company over provisioned you on food but not water.  

[sblock=First watch ~ Dolgrin + Galadra]After the horses are fed and watered and the others bed down, things are quite.  Nothing larger that a mouse seems to stir.[/sblock][sblock=Second Watch ~ Mesem + Lem]Mesem allows the unprepared Galandra use his warmed bedroll. Late in the watch, you hear something large and heavy moving at a full gallop along the road.  As it does not slow down, you do not wake the others.[/sblock][sblock=Third watch ~ Menik + Ru + Reianne]Mesem is in a quandary.  He wanted his own bedroll back, but waking Galandra to make her move would seem callus. So, he uses Reianne's bedding. After a while, he realizes her bedding smells prettier than his own.
The sky begins to cloud up, but nothing special happens before the dawn.[/sblock][sblock=ooc]*Yes, you can sleep without a bedroll, in your light armor, on the hard ground without penalties.
*At least some mention of tending to the horses needs to be made each camping.  That is about an hour's work and in the long run, more critical that dinner.
*Horses provisions in post 57.
*Two humans in the dark, searching for a watering hole.  Nope.  Nothing found.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 6, 2012)

Galandra just nods at Messem clearing her throat "I'll feed the horses" she then makes sure each of the mounts have their fill. 

At dawn Galandra will quickly get to work. "We better find some water" 


[sblock=OOC] Ahaha... I hope the road crosses a river soon[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]




Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 12/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: Shortbow

Consumables: 18 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 40 Blunt Arrows, 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 6, 2012)

As the group breaks camp and prepares to head out (process which entails the re-summoning of his skin), Mesem makes mention of the traveler(s) he heard passing through the evening.  He's a bit embarrassed at having slept in Reianne's bedroll, but he tries not to show it (not entirely successfully).

During their journey, Mesem keeps an eye out for a source to replenish the group's water stores.
[sblock=OOC]I'll try to mention it in each wake-up post, but it'd be great if we could assume Mesem to re-summon his eidolon first thing every morning.[/sblock]







[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## possum (Apr 7, 2012)

Waking up in the morning, Dolgrin stands from his bedroll and stretches heavily before slowly beginning to put his armor back on, inspecting it carefully for any signs of dangerous wear or rust before he does.

"Agreed on the water," the dwarf says when Galandra mentions it.  "Horses look thirsty and my waterskin's only got about a quarter left in it."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 7, 2012)

Lem is quite chipper in the morning, having enjoyed good food, music and company.  He also keeps a lookout for a clean water source.


----------



## hemera (Apr 7, 2012)

After the final watch shift, Reianne is a bit slow to get moving in the morning but stifles a yawn as the group moves out. "I'll try to keep an eye out for water as well. Extra pair of eyes and all that."


----------



## kinem (Apr 7, 2012)

Menik has a hard time going to sleep, and when he does, he dreams of fighting zombies. In the morning he tries to forget that and focus on the task at hand.

Although he cast no spells yesterday, he prepares _disrupt undead_ in place of _daze_, and _mage armor_ in place of _hypnotism_, as these spells seem likely to come in handy.

"Good morning! I'll take a look for water, too."

(ooc: aid another for survival check)


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 7, 2012)

Even with the dawn's sun, you do not find standing water in the immediate area.  Knowing the road doesn't take one straight to the fort, Mesem pulls out the map to study.

[sblock=map]You are in E1 and can move about 2 squares an hour.  Brown=main road, black=trail





[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 7, 2012)

Mesem pulls out the map from his satchel and studies it intently before passing it over to the others.  "It appears as though we should be reaching some water around midday.  At least we will not have to be concerned about our stores of water."

"It also looks as though we shall have to make a decision as to whether we will access the fort via trail or remain on the main road and come at it from behind.  I wonder as to the condition of the terrain off trail."

[sblock=OOC]Do we know what the terrain is like east of fort?  And what that would do to our movement speed?[/sblock]





[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 7, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]If you try to come in from the east, you are going to be climbing a rock ridge.  Since it is named, it is probably of significant height. (height not listed on the map)
The good options are coming in between the twin peaks (on the expected path that may be patrolled) or going past the peaks and coming up the gentle slope from the southwest.

Off of the trail or road is going to slow you by 5'.
All the green is loose forest and gentle rolling hills. The rocks are cliff walls that would generally require climbing gear.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 8, 2012)

*Lem the Cook*

"Caution would be wise if time was on our side.  But it is against us, and we need to find water for the mounts.  I elect we take the most direct route which passes by some water.  Either way, I can scout."


----------



## hemera (Apr 8, 2012)

"Heading towards water seems like the best idea to me. Whichever route can do that is fine by me."


----------



## possum (Apr 8, 2012)

"That I agree on," Dolgrin says as he peeks behind the shoulder of whoever has the map.  "Water's precious, especially to the horses.  He takes a sip from his own waterskin.  "And me in a couple of hours..."

[sblock=OOC]Having a bit of spotty internet connection here likely due to a bad phone line (yes, I still have 56k...).  It seems okay right now, but I'm going to have it checked out within the next few days.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 9, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]On the map, you are starting at E1.  The cyan blue line is a creek.  You can move 8 squares in four hours on the brown road or black trail.  On the green forest and hills, you can move 7 squares in four hours. Trying to climb the rocky cliffs would take two hours per square without the horses.  Moving more than 8 hours a day is not recommended for the horses.  Where do you want to end up at tonight?[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Apr 9, 2012)

Looking at the map, Reianne says "How about we follow the road for a bit then mount the ridge and come in from the north? We might be able to avoid any little surprises that are waiting on the road."

[sblock=ooc]
so maybe head to f8 by midday, as that will let us stop by the river to water the horses and ourselves. after that, I'm not sure where the consensus is having us head towards, h15 or so? that would be along the road, then up the slope and stopping atop the ridge if I have it right. 
good, bad?
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 9, 2012)

hemera said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> so maybe head to f8 by midday, as that will let us stop by the river to water the horses and ourselves. after that, I'm not sure where the consensus is having us head towards, h15 or so? that would be along the road, then up the slope and stopping atop the ridge if I have it right.
> good, bad?
> [/sblock]




[sblock]
Works for me.  Water seems to be our number one priority right now.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 9, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru is quiet for a good long time as the group discusses, breaking camp, giving the horses what water he has left. Finally, after considering the map, he points to the creek.

"We need water first, and we're limited in how much we can carry. I think we're all agreed a straight shot to the creek is the best use of our morning, but after that, if it's something shallow enough we can ford it, I think we should move off-road and follow the water south. Camp on the banks tonight, stock up on water in the morning, and we should be able to make the fort by mid-day with time to scout."

[sblock=ooc]Because I have a tendency to unintentionally obfuscate my intentions when I 'dialogue it up,' translation: We were planning on arriving the third day anyway, so I'm thinking this:

moving at 8 squares / four hours to the creek. Fill up on water, water the horses & ourselves, then turn south and follow the creek for the next 4 hours / 7 squares, possibly fording the stream just before we make camp (I think we can get to K8 without reaching forced march conditions). If I'm counting right, that puts us more or less directly west of the fort and on the water for camp tonight. No hunting for water for the horses, and we start the third day fully stocked on fluids.

Cross-country to the trail should get us to the fort roughly mid-day, then. Even if we decide to swing slightly south, I think we get there before nightfall for scouting purposes, though that's something we can talk out between now and day 3)[/sblock] 

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Apr 9, 2012)

Dolgrin merely nods his head at Reianne's suggestion while looking at the map.  "No doubt this wizard is expectin' us to walk right up the trail, though..." he observes.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 9, 2012)

jkason said:


> Ru is quiet for a good long time as the group discusses, breaking camp, giving the horses what water he has left. Finally, after considering the map, he points to the creek.
> 
> "We need water first, and we're limited in how much we can carry. I think we're all agreed a straight shot to the creek is the best use of our morning, but after that, if it's something shallow enough we can ford it, I think we should move off-road and follow the water south. Camp on the banks tonight, stock up on water in the morning, and we should be able to make the fort by mid-day with time to scout."
> 
> ...




Galandra had been also quiet for the most time, just hearing the options and suggestions. "Ru is right. Water should come first. Camp near the banks, as there should be enough foliage for the horse to eat while we are gone. We should not risk them any closer to the fort. From there, we travel light."


----------



## Qik (Apr 9, 2012)

hemera said:


> Looking at the map, Reianne says "How about we follow the road for a bit then mount the ridge and come in from the north? We might be able to avoid any little surprises that are waiting on the road."




Mesem frowns.  "I also would prefer to avoid any 'surprises,' Lady Reianne, but I confess I am concerned about the severity of that ridge.  If we were to arrive there and then not be able to scale it with the horses, we would be forced to either double back, causing us to waste valuable time, or to move south alongside the ridge, which would increase our chance of getting spotted by any of Grimspiller's patrols."



jkason said:


> Ru is quiet for a good long time as the group discusses, breaking camp, giving the horses what water he has left. Finally, after considering the map, he points to the creek.
> 
> "We need water first, and we're limited in how much we can carry. I think we're all agreed a straight shot to the creek is the best use of our morning, but after that, if it's something shallow enough we can ford it, I think we should move off-road and follow the water south. Camp on the banks tonight, stock up on water in the morning, and we should be able to make the fort by mid-day with time to scout."






possum said:


> Dolgrin merely nods his head at Reianne's suggestion while looking at the map.  "No doubt this wizard is expectin' us to walk right up the trail, though..." he observes.




Mesem nods in agreement once Dolgrin and Ru have finished speaking.  "I agree, which is why I find myself siding with Master Ru's suggestion.  Moving south with the river would not slow us a great deal, and it would allow us to minimize our time spent in close proximity to the fort.  It is a wise course of action."

"If we are to come in from the west, perhaps we should enter via the gap in the ridge south of the entrance by trail."
[sblock=OOC]I think jk's plan is about as good as it's going to get.  I'll only add that it seems better to enter via the gap on line M than the trail on line K.

From SK's earlier text, I assumed we would not be able to scale the ridge like hemera suggested, especially not with the horses.  It'd be a fine plan, otherwise.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 10, 2012)

Unless you change your mind and adjust, After a bit of group planning, you follow the main road until it comes to the creek.  An old massive wooden bridge provides a wide span to cross what looks like a minor creek that is only a few feet deep.  Perhaps the there are seasonal changes that require the overbuilding that was done.  As you exit the road on the east side of the water, you see a small path that does not get much travel except for game animals. You let the horses get a good drink before following along the game trail.

Heading south, you follow along the eastern shore of the creek for several hours.  As the sun is starting to set, the creek is bending back to the west.  If the map is accurate, the fort is half a day's ride to the east.

[sblock=ooc]Good plan.  Finished today at the southwest corner of K9.  Water and game plentiful.  Galandra's hunting doesn't even require a roll.

You still have an hour and a half of travel time today if you want to "fill up on water" and reposition elsewhere than k9. map
 
Yes, trying to scale the rock face would have required leaving the horses behind and slowed you too much.  It wouldn't likely have worked.

Line M is better.  Far less likely to be a choke point trap.

Planning for tomorrow's hint.  If moving on foot, the slower folk are going to slow you to one square an hour.  
Hint B: Bringing horses near a goblin stronghold is treacherous at best.
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 10, 2012)

Galandra is satisfied with the current camping site and leaves briefly into the bushes. She appears a little while later with two fat hares and a bunch of wild berries. "Better luck this time" she hands them over to the halfling, trusting completely on his cooking skills. He at least is better than anything she could manage. "_These are good fields_" she says  like a small thankful prayer and making a sign back from where she came from. 

The ranger turns back at the party. "I would suggest to leave the horses here... but... if the map is accurate it would take us more than a little while getting there." with a twig she sketches the map in the ground. "We could take them _here at most*_ and make good time on foot from there. I would not dare to bring them any closer. And this is pushing it..." she says taking a small straw of yellow grass and chewing it from the corner of her mouth.



*(m13-14)


----------



## jkason (Apr 10, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru sees to it that the horses are tied off such that they can drink at the creek as they need during the night, downstream from the party so that the party's water isn't tainted by any other needs the horses tend to. He ties on their feedbags so that they might eat as the party plans (and will remove the bags when he notices they've finished).

"Depending on wind, we may not want to even get the horses that close," Ru says. He frowns a moment, considering. He knew goblins hated horses, but the run in with the griffins--where the ponies showed no fear--had him wondering how many other creatures made a distinction between equine species...

[sblock=ooc]Rolled a Know: Local to try to remember if goblin horse-hatred extended to all equines, or if ponies would be 'immune,' and thus safer to take closer. We'd be reduced to normal medium speed, then. Not sure how many squares that equates to.

Know (local): goblins vs. ponies? (1d20+4=15)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 10, 2012)

Galandra gives a slow nod to Ru, still chewing the straw. "Well, that's an option. Take only the ponies along to the opening there. It would be easier to keep them hidden in the bushes if needed. And... well..." she twists her mouth a little "...The ponies would be easier to pay for" still, she's clearly not thrilled with the possibility.

Galandra will attempt to check the general wind direction in that area.


----------



## Qik (Apr 10, 2012)

Mesem listens intently to Galandra and Ru.  "I know nothing about goblins or how they feel about horses, or any other creatures.  I will follow the advice of those of you whom are more knowledgeable than I on the matter.  I will only add that I believe we should arrive there as quickly as possible."  After a moment's pause, he adds, "Although perhaps this is obvious."






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## hemera (Apr 10, 2012)

Reianne shrugs, "And I all know Mesem is stories, and plays. But I don't think that will help much in the real world. I just want to make sure that both I AND Buttercup get there safely." She pats her horse, "After all, we'll need a comfortable ride home after we're done" feigning more bravado than she was feeling.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 11, 2012)

This second night seems a little more organized and calm.  Several different thoughts on tomorrow's plans have been discussed during the rabbit dinner, but a final plan doesn't seem to be locked down by the time you bed down.
[sblock=First watch ~ Dolgrin + Galadra]The loudest noise is the brook babbling.[/sblock][sblock=Second Watch ~ Mesem + Lem]Two thirds of the way through the watch, you faintly hear a horn being  blown to the east.  Guessing, the sound is a couple hours ride away, it  might be coming from the rock gateway.[/sblock][sblock=Third watch ~ Menik + Ru + Reianne]nothing significant happens.[/sblock][sblock=ooc]A) Goblins hatred of gnomes, horses and dogs is famous.  They are also  as intelligent as a normal human. They see in the dark.(that covers your  three kn answers)  Ponies, being in the middle for size, are probably  still threatened.
B) The prevailing wind comes in from the sea to the west, so you are unfortunately upwind of the fort.
C) assuming the same sleeping arrangements for bedding.
D) Good job planning the camping site.  Now, to the sneak in and attack plan.
E) 30' move would be 1 1/2 squares an hour.
[/sblock]
[sblock=map]Currently you are at the southwest corner of K9.






[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2012)

In the morning, Galandra makes sure the horses had enough water and food for the day.

"Alright... I must tell you. That horn, I didn't like it. We have to move south. The wind is not in our favor. I don't know how sensitive are those bastards' noses but I want to err on the bad side." 

She suggest to move the horses to M12 and go from there with the ponies ahead.

"I can't see in the dark like dwarves, and they have more people that can. So I would not like to fight them at night. We must arrive as early as possible, scout the area and make our move before sunset."

"...if you think that's right" she added... a little embarrassed that she got carried away with directions.


----------



## possum (Apr 11, 2012)

"What horn?" Dolgrin asks as he helps Galandra with the care of the horses and ponies.  He listens to her plan.  "Sounds solid."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2012)

[sblock] Sorry, I assumed Menik, Ru and Rainne would tell us about the horn from their watch first thing in the morning. [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 11, 2012)

A few hours into his want, Mesem suddenly tenses at the sounding of the horn, so out of place within the well-established aural landscape.  Nothing comes of the alien sound, however, and Mesem takes it to be a simple consequence of their nearing of the fort.  When he and Lem awaken Menik, Ru, and Reianne for the final watch, he is sure to tell them what he's heard.

*---*---*

The morning of the third day carries with it the tension accompanying the knowledge of their impending arrival at the fort.  Mesem feels slightly uncertain with all the tactical discussions.  

"What you say sounds wise, Galandra, although it would seem likely that the goblins' apparent hatred of horses would be transferred to the ponies, too.  I imagine we should opt to stow them somewhere further beyond the ridge."

[sblock=OOC]soulnova's plan sounds like a good basis, although I do feel as though bringing the ponies further in runs the risk of them getting found; still, arriving before dark is pretty imperative, methinks.  M12 seems a good spot to ditch the horses, though.  We'll have to keep an eye out for signs of patrolling the ridge's outer perimeter before we do so, but they should be safe.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## jkason (Apr 11, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru finds himself especially tense for his watch after hearing Mesem's report on the horn. Thankfully, another night passes seemingly without incident. 

He nods his agreement to Mesem's modification of the plan.

"The more I think on it, the less likely it seems gobbos  have the sense to tell a horse from a pony. It'll slow us down, but I think we should still be able to scout the fort in the light if we leave all our rides in the same place and do the rest by foot."

[sblock=ooc]Okay, so each square is worth 20' base speed (yes, I should have figured out that math a while ago. Math is not my friend).

Which means, if I have this right: we can make it to M12 in two hours (L9,M10,M11,M12) by quadruped. Tie off the horses and ponies (leaving them food and water to try to keep them docile), and it takes us the other 6 to get to the fort. 

Now, that's an 8 hour travel day, but my general assumption is that the sun is out for more than 8 hours during the real day on E'n, yes? So we should still have a few hours of light left for scouting, and since we were only walking 6 of the 8 hours, no endurance checks should be necessary. 

Ugh. K. Hopefully that all made sense.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 11, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I've been avoiding a full breakdown of the math myself, jk.  You're a better man than I am for doing so!

Awaiting confirmation of jk's assessment, although it sounds good to me.[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Apr 11, 2012)

Simultaneously bored and elated that nothing happens during her watch shift, she pales a bit hearing about the horn in the distance. She nods in agreement to Mesem and Galandra's plans, "I think you all have the right of it. As long as we are reasonably sure the horses are safe from those goblins, I'm good with this. Plus a little bit of light to see this place wouldn't hurt." Reianne sighs, "Always been envious of seeing in the dark. Would have made sneaking around as a kid so much easier."

[sblock=ooc]
whew, long shifts at work. thanks for doing all the math there! ^.^
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 12, 2012)

"Sounds like a good plan to me" Menik says. "The horn may have been the goblins' guards' signal. We'll just have to plan as we go once we know more."


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 12, 2012)

With the plans laid out, after gathering your water and food, you set out.  Finding a nice secluded swail, you leave the horses and ponies just outside the beginning of the ridge rise and hopefully out of danger.  Ru attaches several feed bags and waterskins to the trees so as to provide well during your absence. 

Moving forward on foot, you approach straight east for a while to stay clear of the main path coming out of the fort.  As the fort appears on the rise, you turn northeast to make the final approach. (M12-M17-L18)  So far, you have met no resistance.

Broken stone walls and collapsed guard towers show that this fort has been used and abused more times than you could count.  

[sblock=map] 2 hours before sunset.  There is enough rolling hills, scrub brush and small trees that you think you have not been detected.

grey=stone.  
You are off map at any safe distance you want to the southwest.  Sorry for the rotation.  Forgot directions until I was all done drawing. 





[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 12, 2012)

Galandra will try to spot if there are any patrols in the area from a vantage point. She nudges *Messem* to follow her ahead as he also has good sight.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 12, 2012)

Lem takes a look around as he approaches Galandra.  "Do you think we should camp at a decent vantage point and go on in first thing in the morning, or should we press on without rest as time is against us?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 12, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] I'm under the impression that we are already on the last day. We would have until midnight to stop the necromancer. Am I mistaken? [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 12, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru bites his lip, considering Lem's proposition.

"Tempting," he admits. "All that time to track their watch schedule would be great, but the problem is, we don't know what the inside of that place looks like. I'd hate to spend so long out here only to find the deadite and the gobbos dug themselves some long trench under the fort.

"If we can find a way in, I think we should go for it," the dark-skinned southerner says. "Besides, the blighters can see in the dark, but I don't think they're nocturnal. If they're staying up late tomorrow night, maybe they turn in early tonight," he finishes with a mischievous grin.

[sblock=ooc]







soulnova said:


> I'm under the impression that we are already on the last day. We would have until midnight to stop the necromancer. Am I mistaken?




I believe this is the end of the third day, and the full moon / ceremony are midnight on the fourth. So, technically, we have over 24 hours left. But, like Ru said IC, we can't see inside that fort, and I don't trust that it's just a couple turns inside and we'll be where we want to be. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 12, 2012)

Mesem watches the fort from their vantage point with predatorial intensity.  "I agree with Ru that we should press on.  I do not think it wise to press our timeline.  Besides," he adds with a slight grin and a glint in his eye, "I am eager to meet our enemy."

"The next question is: do we send in a scout, or do we all proceed at once?  I for one am not particularly adept at stealth."

[sblock=OOC]Mesem will scan the area with detect magic when we get close enough.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking from the distant vantage point, no one sees any guards upon the walls, towers or main building.  The walls have walkways on top that lead between to still standing towers and into the upper floor of the two story main building instead of above it.  Moving around to get a better vantage, the 10' front door has been smashed, leaving only a few shards of lumber attached to the hinges.  There seem to be no exterior windows to take advantage of. Even the stone shelter of a small shrine in the inner yard seems battered and broken. 

[sblock=answers]Time: about 28 hours left.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 12, 2012)

[sblock=Clarification]Just to be clear: have we noticed any points of entry (doors, etc) other than the main one (i.e. on the towers)?[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Apr 13, 2012)

Looking about from their point of view over the fort, "Well, a lone scout could poke around undetected but I don't want to think about what would happen if they got overwhelmed. I say we go in together." 

[sblock=OOC]
Detect Magic here as well. We can cover a good size area that way
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Reianne Estril 

*AC:*  15 (Touch 11, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 9/9

*Initiative:*  +1
*Perception* : -1 *Sense Motive*: -1 
*CMB:*  +2/+4 (tripping) *CMD:* 13/15 (resisting tripping)  
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +1
*Speed: 20'*

*Scorpion Whip:*  +2, 1d4+2, 15' Reach, Trip, Disarm, Performance, Nonthreating
*Longsword:*  +2, 1d8+2
*Morningstar:* +2, 1d8+2
*Dagger:*  +2, 1d4+2
*Thrown Dagger:*  +1, 1d4+2, 10' 
*
Combat Feats
Combat Expertise
Arcane Strike
Improved Trip

Bard Cantrips: Daze, Detect Magic, Drench, Lullaby, Mending 

1st Level Bard Spells (2/day): Charm Person, Sleep*

*Conditions:*  None

*In Hand:* None

*2 Daggers
2 Alchemist's Fires
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 13, 2012)

[sblock=clarifications]There is a big door at Q17 that has been destroyed, so it is open.
There is an opening at K22 as if the walkway for the wall continues walking on the roof of the first story of the building.  The second story seems to be split into two sections by this opening.  
If you circle around the building, the opening does go through to K10.
You don't have an angle to see what is contained in the area between K21 and K11.  To find out, you would have to get up to the wall walkway at S41 and round the corner at K36.
Heavy wood doors that seem intact at L36 and M(-3).
[/sblock][sblock=map repeat]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Apr 13, 2012)

"I'm ready to meet up with them, that's all I have to say..." Dolgrin says as he surveys the area from his limited vantage point.  The dwarf takes the large axe off of its resting place on his back and readies it for use.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 13, 2012)

"Well, if time is such an issue and we are impatient to be done with this, I don't see much of a reason to case the outside since his forces are most likely indoors.  Why don't we walk on up to that broken down main door and peer inside?" Lem asks.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2012)

Galandra shakes her head at Lem. "It would be the obvious route. Without a trap expert I would not dare to walk in there just like that"


[sblock] Who has the greatest stealth? Galandra has +4 [/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 12/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: Shortbow

Consumables: 18 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 40 Blunt Arrows, 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Apr 13, 2012)

Reianne looks back and forth between Lem and Galandra "I'm with Dolgrin on this one. I'm ready to get in there. If you think the obvious way in might be trapped you could always try to draw someone out instead. Or we can just take our chances." She then slides the loops holding her whip to her left hip off and gets it ready for battle.

[sblock=ooc]
Not I, -1 Stealth here.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 13, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*



hemera said:


> Looking about from their point of view over the fort, "Well, a lone scout could poke around undetected but I don't want to think about what would happen if they got overwhelmed. I say we go in together."




Ru looks over the group, especially Dolgrin in his clinking chain mail. He bites his lip a moment.

"Maybe something in between: a few of us who are less likely to be noticed move a bit ahead, trying to catch trouble before the full group. The others follow behind at a short distance so they can come to our rescue if we wind up in over our heads?"



soulnova said:


> Galandra shakes her head at Lem. "It would be the obvious route. Without a trap expert I would not dare to walk in there just like that"




Ru smiles, then fishes out a rolled piece of leather from his backpack. He unravels it to reveal an assortment of what appear to be tinkering tools and picks held in place on the leather. "Funnily enough, I know a bit about traps," Ru says. 

"Did I forget to mention that?" he adds coyly. The young man shrugs, then rolls the tools back up and replaces them in his pack. "I'm no expert, and demon-eyes over there is probably better at spotting the things, but if we have to try disarming something, I've got the basics.

"I say we head for the break in that outer ridge--" here he points to the southeasternmost break--"Hopefully we'll be able to see how that tower's manned before they notice us. If not, well, that's when you cavalry come in, right?"

[sblock]I believe we're off the map to the southwest if I read correctly. If I've got that wrong, let me know. If I have that right: suggesting we make for the gap at around Y 44. 



			
				soulnova said:
			
		

> Who has the greatest stealth? Galandra has +4




Looks like Lem has the best stealth at +11, but Ru has +8, and a +8 in Disable Device. Sadly, Mesem has a crap Stealth, because he has far and away the best Perception.

So, my best 'trying to sneak in' strategy is essentially: Ru and Lem moving, say, 30' ahead of the others (maybe a full 60'? feel free to chime in), using full sneakiness to try to play forward scout. Sadly, Reianne doesn't know Message and Menik didn't prepare it, so we need a signal to warn others that hopefully doesn't draw attention to ourselves. Suggestions welcome there, as well.

On the upside, Reianne does know Lullaby, so if we can coordinate properly, sneaking up / past folk might be a bit easier.

If / when we get inside, we might want to go back to SOP to take advantage of Mesem's perception vs. possible traps, but on the approach this seems like it might be a good idea to (hopefully) avoid being shut down before we even get to the door.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2012)

Galandra looks at Ru quite impressed. "I like that plan... I could back you up from behind if needed and rush in if anything bigger appears" she taps her shortbow. 

"When I went to hunt with my father, we had some hand signs as we could not speak or we would scare off our prey. We would need a clear sight of you, tho."


If she can, she will try to show the "all clear", "move out", "stop", "Freeze", "Get Down", "Get Up", "Danger Area", "Enemy in Sight", "Prepare for action" signs.


----------



## hemera (Apr 13, 2012)

Chuckling at Ru's comment, "You're just full of surprises aren't you? I'm starting to wonder what kind of tricks you can't pull off."

[sblock=ooc]
Could always use a sunrod, and flash it in and out of a backpack like a signal flare. That would also help out with the less visually endowed of us. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 13, 2012)

With Lem and Ru going ahead, they make it to the break in the wall, peer around and do see a skeletal archer on the wall standing guard.  It is motionless, so they surmise that they have not been spotted.  It seems to be paying attention to the standard approach path to the front door.  Using hand signals to adjust the path for the rest, they call the rest of the party forward behind the cover of the fort wall.

The crushed wall segment does provide a path to get up the 15' to the wall top, but the loose stone looks like it would not be a quiet path.  The archer crenelations only seem solid as you get near the corner tower. 

From this point on, there is not sufficient vegetation to provide cover, either in the courtyard or behind the fort to the cliff face.
[sblock=ooc]Distance and completely motionless made the skeleton difficult to see before.
You get an ambush (surprise) round when you want to take it.
The crenelations do provide partial cover for the skeleton.[/sblock][sblock=zoomed map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2012)

Galandra takes out her shortbow and a bludgeoning arrow. She prepares it and looks at the others. 

"Do any of you have bows?" she then turns to Menik "Any magic that could hit it from here?"

She will wait for the others to prepare any attacks they can do from there. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 12/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: Shortbow

Consumables: 18 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 40 Blunt Arrows, 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Apr 13, 2012)

Dolgrin shakes his head when asked if he has a bow.  "Never all that good with the stuff," the dwarf whispers as he looks for any signals from Ru and Lem a few feet ahead.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2012)

[sblock]I was under the impression that Dolgrin had a Light Crossbow. [/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Apr 13, 2012)

Reianne nods sheepishly. "No bow, just a couple knives. As for magic, I'm...more to handling suited to the living guards." She then waits for any signals from the forward scouts to move on ahead.


----------



## kinem (Apr 14, 2012)

"In addition to my bow, which I expect won't be effective against skeletons, I have a few magical attacks that could take it down. Force missile would be my choice. I can't guarantee a one shot kill, though" Menik notes.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 14, 2012)

Galandra nods at Menik. "Alright. It will be better with your magic then." 

"The rest must be ready if we can't take it down in one shot. Stay in cover. Menik, on my mark-" she warns the mage.

She readies her blunt arrow and waits for the wind to be on her favor. 

[sblock=OOC] Oh Gally... [/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 12/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: Shortbow

Consumables: 18 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 39 Blunt Arrows, 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 14, 2012)

"Very well." Though Menik has trained long for this moment, he hasn't had much experience in actual combat, and doesn't quite know what to expect.

Holding forth his hand, he sends a dart of light flashing towards the skeleton.

He readies another shot, and waits to see the results of this attack before attacking again.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 14, 2012)

Galandria's first shot bounces off the crenelation protecting the skeleton.
Menik's magic strikes true, but is not enough to bring the automaton down.
Before the archer can swing his aim, Menik releases his second blast of energy.  The skeleton falls out of sight.

You pause and wait.  No other commotion or movement is seen.
[sblock=ooc]Congratulations.  The wizard gets the first kill. [/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 14, 2012)

[sblock] Yay!! [/sblock]

Galandra stops from firing the second arrow and looks around to see if there's any other immediate danger. She sees nothing and then pats Menik's shoulder congratulating him. 

"Do we dare to move ahead? I see no one else in the way, although there could be skeletons on the opposite wall"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 14, 2012)

"I'll scout and see," Lem offers.  He moves from the group in order to observe the opposite wall.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 14, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Please give me some map coordinates (either map, same coordinates) of your path so I know what you might see.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 14, 2012)

OOC: Would I be able to see up the other wall at B15?


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 14, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]The building is two stories high at the back, so you would have to come all the way to B11, peek around the corner and see that there is indeed another skeleton, facing away from you, standing at K6 and watching the courtyard.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Apr 14, 2012)

soulnova said:


> [sblock]I was under the impression that Dolgrin had a Light Crossbow. [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]He does, he's not all that comfortable using it, though.[/sblock]

In a quick bit of movement, Dolgrin rushes past the hole in the wall and hides against the other corner.  Cautiously, the dwarf peers through the opening to survey the courtyard.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 14, 2012)

Lem rejoins his companions.  "Looks like there is another undead sentry.  How do we know the enemy is not being alerted when we snuff out the creatures he controls?"


----------



## hemera (Apr 14, 2012)

Reianne follows Dolgrin to a spot next to him as he surveys the courtyard. To Lem's question, Reianne thinks for a moment before answering. "No clue, perhaps we should assume he does?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 15, 2012)

Galandra moves carefully behind the rest covering their back with her bow. "If he knows, then we better snuff them quicker than he can react" 

She turns to Menik. "I don't know how much magic you can do, but it would be best if you save the rest for later... We should get rid of that other one before getting inside. I would not want to worry about it when we enter." 


If Ru and Lem check the door at k17-18 for traps, she will follow them at 30ft with her bow ready in case anything comes out. If the door is clear, she will turn her attention to the remaining skeleton.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 15, 2012)

[sblock=confused]From the ground, you don't have any way to see what is at K17.  It is one story up, and being blocked by the second story in the front and back.

K11-K22 is a hallway between the two second story sections, but you cannot see down it unless you get up on the wall.

Q16 is the front door, which has been battered open.

M36 is a solid looking door at the base of the tower.

K6 is where the second skeleton is.

Lem snuck up to B11 to find the second skeleton, before returning to the group which is massed at Q41-W42.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 15, 2012)

"I'm pretty good when it comes to moving unseen, but I admit I'm not the best at finding traps." Lem then moves to examine the door.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 15, 2012)

Correction to previous post:

"I'm pretty good when it comes to moving unseen, but I admit I'm not the best at finding traps." Lem then moves to examine the door at M36.


----------



## kinem (Apr 15, 2012)

soulnova said:


> "I don't know how much magic you can do, but it would be best if you save the rest for later...




"I have a minor spell that is supposed to be effective against undead, which I can cast as many times as needed. I didn't use it before because it's shorter range and doesn't hit as reliably, but I can use it this time" Menik says.


----------



## hemera (Apr 16, 2012)

While waiting for Lem to examine the door, Reianne returns her whip back to her side and grabs the morningstar from her right hip. "Just in case we have more skeletons to deal with. All the better to smash them."

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Reianne Estril 

*AC:*  15 (Touch 11, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 9/9

*Initiative:*  +1
*Perception* : -1 *Sense Motive*: -1 
*CMB:*  +2/+4 (tripping) *CMD:* 13/15 (resisting tripping)  
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +1
*Speed: 20'*

*Scorpion Whip:*  +2, 1d4+2, 15' Reach, Trip, Disarm, Performance, Nonthreating
*Longsword:*  +2, 1d8+2
*Morningstar:* +2, 1d8+2
*Dagger:*  +2, 1d4+2
*Thrown Dagger:*  +1, 1d4+2, 10' 
*
Combat Feats
Combat Expertise
Arcane Strike
Improved Trip

Bard Cantrips: Daze, Detect Magic, Drench, Lullaby, Mending 

1st Level Bard Spells (2/day): Charm Person, Sleep*

*Conditions:*  None

*In Hand:* Morningstar

*2 Daggers
2 Alchemist's Fires*
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 16, 2012)

Lem looks over the to the tower door while the others are stand watch.  He doesn't think the door is trapped, but he is sure that it is locked.


----------



## jkason (Apr 16, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

As Lem declares the door cleared, Ru moves in, pulling his tools from his pack and setting to the lock with quick, practiced ease...

[sblock=actions]Disable Device (unlock door) (1d20+8=22)

Hopefully enough to get us inside[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Apr 16, 2012)

Reianne leans forward intently, practically shaking with nervous energy watching as Ru attempts to disarm whatever trap lays in wait.


----------



## possum (Apr 16, 2012)

As the two rogues move towards the door, Dolgrin carefully follows them to their location once the clear signal is given.  The dwarf stands guard over the two of them as they begin their work.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2012)

hemera said:


> Reianne leans forward intently, practically shaking with nervous energy watching as Ru attempts to disarm whatever trap lays in wait.




Galandra looks at Reianne and nudges her a little to keep her calm. _"Easy" _ she whispers at her with a serious face. 



[sblock=Mini Stats]




Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 12/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: Shortbow

Consumables: 18 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 39 Blunt Arrows, 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 17, 2012)

Ru opens the door.  It opens to a 15' wide dirty room containing a few broken weapons and a spiral stairwell going up.  No one appears to be in the room.  At the top of the stairs is a standard wooden, overhead hatch door.


----------



## Qik (Apr 17, 2012)

Mesem enters the tower with the others, sword drawn.  When he sees that there is no immediate threat, he lowers his weapon slightly and scans the room, speaking a palindromic incantation to help him in his surveying.  

Eyeing the hatch door at the top of the stairs, he says, "That is unfortunate: going that way means that we will have to remain outside, potentially visible.  Perhaps we could crawl below the archer crenelations so as not to be seen?"

[sblock=OOC]WHEW - a busy weekend means missing a lot around these parts!  Think I'm up to speed though.

Would crawling along the top of the wall provide us with significant cover?

Casting Guidance and adding it to my Perception check; if all looks clear up to the door, Mesem'll move to the door and check for traps.  He'll also scan the room with detect magic, which reminds me: I assume my earlier request to run it didn't result in anything?  I'd have hated to tripped some sort of alarm.  Also, I want to roll a Know (Arcana) check in case I'm able to glean whether in fact Mesem knows if the necromancer can sense the death of a minion.

Edit: UGH.  Wouldn't have minded reversing those rolls.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 17, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]1/2 movement to duck and use the crenelations as cover along the southern wall, until you turn the corner.  Then you are looking up a straight shot for the east wall, so they would not provide cover.  So, you have about 150' with no cover.  The door opening is just out of view.

No, the detect magic did not reveal anything.

If he used Create Undead or Animate Undead, he would likely know the skeletons were destroyed.  If he used Command Undead, he would likely not know.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 17, 2012)

Lem moves across the room, up the stairs, and to the hatch.  If he does not see a trap, he lifts it open a crack to see where it leads.


----------



## jkason (Apr 17, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru gives a satisfied smile as the door swings open, then rolls his tools back up and carefully returns them to his pack as he moves in with the others to assess the room beyond. When everyone is inside, he makes sure to close the door again against wandering patrols noticing. 

"The rampart's nice cover from those below," he whispers, "though as soon as we turn the corner, that other skelly probably sees us."

Ru chews his lip as he thinks, then turns to Mesem.

"That skin of yours, it's more than just armor, yes? You summon it. Can you summon other things? Maybe something we could send flying over to the skelly to distract it without calling attention to the source of it?"

[sblock=ooc]Perception (1d20+4=17)

I'm thinking the upper level here is our best bet for getting further in, though I'm admittedly bad as a strategist. But if I have the position of the other skelly right, he sees us way outside of our range to do anything about him.

Unless, that is, Mesem sent, say, an eagle or string of eagles after him. He can't summon them far enough to attack right away, but certainly slightly-crazed wildlife wouldn't cause the same alarm as a group of people (and since summoners summon as an SLA, there's no chance of someone hearing the casting, I believe)? 

If we can either distract the skeleton long enough to close, or knock him out with multiple eagles ... *shrugs*. It's a thought. 

Then Mesem can re-suit and we move toward the interior.

As always, up for others' ideas on the subject, too.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x1

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 17, 2012)

Mesem frowns ever-so-slightly in thought, gazing at his skin.  "I do not wish to be pedantic with you, Ru, but I do not call upon the suit to appear: it is always a part of me, either seen or unseen."  The half-elf waves his hand in a gesture of dismissal.  "However, that is not an applicable point.  I am in fact able to summon certain forms of life.  However, my skin must recede when doing so, and I do not believe that the creatures would remain in the time it takes me to reskin.  Plus, who's to say that the creatures would even attack the skeleton when called upon..."

[sblock=OOC]Not a bad idea, jk, but there are a few potential hangups.

First, the summons will only last a minute, and it will take a minute to resummon Mesem's eidolon.  So having them operate as a distraction won't work if Mesem is to be at all battle-ready (I admit to being quite squeamish about having him run around without his "skin").  Secondly, I'm not sure if it'd be plausible to have them bee-line for the skeleton - that would really be SK's call: they _are_ considered enemies, but it might be a stretch nonetheless.  Mesem would be hard-pressed to make the necessary Handle Animals DC, methinks, though I'd have to recheck the numbers to be sure of that.

Also, [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION] - I think we've established the door just leads to the ramparts above (although it's of course good to confirm this).[/sblock]





[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## Qik (Apr 17, 2012)

[sblock=PS]I'm also in favor of going via the ramparts.  Certainly seems wiser than gate-crashing via the front door.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 17, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







Qik said:


> First, the summons will only last a minute, and it will take a minute to resummon Mesem's eidolon.  So having them operate as a distraction won't work if Mesem is to be at all battle-ready (I admit to being quite squeamish about having him run around without his "skin").  Secondly, I'm not sure if it'd be plausible to have them bee-line for the skeleton - that would really be SK's call: they _are_ considered enemies, but it might be a stretch nonetheless.  Mesem would be hard-pressed to make the necessary Handle Animals DC, methinks, though I'd have to recheck the numbers to be sure of that.




Well, my thought if we went the distraction route was to concentrate on the rest of us either sneaking up on it (Mesem's not sneaky, anyway) or getting to a door, after which Mesem would 'suit up.' He wouldn't be in melee in that plan, since he'd be providing the critter support, instead. 

In general, I thought a stream of eagles might be enough to kill the skelly (and as a Synthesist, Mesem doesn't have the same need to conserve those), and if someone saw it, they'd be inclined to think 'crazy wildlife.' But, yes, that depends on how SK would rule having the creature attack. There is a Ranger in the party who might conceivably help with Handle Animal, though if we have to do that much direct interaction, we essentially lose the 'make it look like crazy birds' part of the plan, in which case we might do better to just try to attack the thing directly like we did with its watch partner.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 17, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I guess my primary concern is that we get where we're going with Mesem having burned most of his SLAs and we're instantly thrown into melee.  Obviously, I could cope - it was just a concern.  Let's wait to see what SK says.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 17, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]With a summoned creature, you point at a target and it attacks.  Any other command for it requires that you speak its language or attempt a handle animal push which is DC 25.  Knowing the Celestial language does not mean you can speak with all celestial animals.  They don't gain the language with the template.  That is why a gnome's innate Speak with Animals give them an advantage as summoners.

I hate to say SLAs are silent, as that is very powerful.  I have to go research that.  Edit: Found it.  Yep, SLAs are no verbal, somatic or material components. But they do provoke AoOs and still take 1 standard action.

The top door is not trapped or locked.  It requires climbing out before someone can look down the east wall.  I updated the map as if you had moved up on top sneakily.

I also added a little more detail.  Dark gray is 1 story tall, light gray two stories.  The front door moved a little west, as I had miscounted before.
[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 17, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







Satin Knights said:


> With a summoned creature, you point at a target and it attacks.  Any other command for it requires that you speak its language or attempt a handle animal push which is DC 25.  Knowing the Celestial language does not mean you can speak with all celestial animals.  They don't gain the language with the template.  That is why a gnome's innate Speak with Animals give them an advantage as summoners.




Light gray is 2 stories? Okay, that actually seems like it might work, then. I thought the levels were the other way around. As is, it looks like we might actually be able to see the skelly by peeking over the wall, since it's all on the same level. Which should mean Mesem can point his critters to it? I assume there's a chance the skeleton might notice him, but between cover, distance, and something attacking it, I'm thinking the modifiers might be in our favor.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 17, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Yes, light gray is everything on the upper level.  The dark gray is like the roof of the first story parts.   The maps will get better as you get inside.  I drew them up before submitting the adventure.  These unexpected bits I am drawing on the fly.

Yes, you have a straight bow shot or charge lane to get to the skeleton.
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 17, 2012)

[sblock] Just letting you know, Galandra is not THAT good with animals. Her *Handle Animal is +3* and *Wild Empathy is -1*. [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Apr 18, 2012)

Dolgrin peers around the corner, allowing the axe in his hands to drop near the floor as he uses a free hand to steady himself against falling.


----------



## Qik (Apr 18, 2012)

As the group spends some time further discussing their options, Mesem appears lost in thought.  Finally, the half-elf speaks up.  "Master Ru, I have given your suggestion some further thought, and I consider it worth trying.  I can call forth a bird to attack the skeleton; we can at least see how the creature fairs against the undead."

Mesem prepares himself to retract his skin, take position on the rampart above, and summon the bird.

[sblock=OOC]I think the summoning is worth a try: we can send an initial bird after the skeleton and see how it fairs.  We could always send another one, or take a shot with bow/spell/etc, if the bird fails.  I'd prefer to try the bird first without sneaking up, but I'm open to other opinions.

If it does come time to do it, Mesem will dismiss his skin in the tower, then move above, summon the bird whilst hidden, and have it attack the skeleton.[/sblock]





[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## jkason (Apr 18, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

"All right, then. Let's see how bones like birds," Ru whispers with a sly grin.

[sblock=ooc]I agree we should try one bird solo and see what happens. With a verified clear charge lane, I think it can attack the turn it appears, since with a 25' range on the summons and an 80' move, it should be able to charge-attack on round 1.

I do think we should all be on the wall (around the corner and out of sight) before the summons, though, in case we gotta move. 

*crosses fingers*[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x1

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Apr 18, 2012)

"If naught else, it's going to be pretty funny to watch at least!" Reianne says, doing her best not to laugh.


----------



## Qik (Apr 18, 2012)

jkason said:


> "All right, then. Let's see how bones like birds," Ru whispers with a sly grin.



Mesem nods.  Closing his eyes, his blue skin-suit shudders for a moment, then quickly recedes.  Opening them again, the thin half-elf wordlessly makes his way up the stairs and cautiously out the door onto the ramparts above.  Crouching to remain hidden, he gathers a small pile of dust and debris on the ground before him.  Placing his hands over it, he closes his eyes, concentrates, and then blows fiercely into the pile.  The dust whirls and coalesces into the form of predatory bird, which makes a beeline straight for the skeleton.

[sblock=OOC]Summoning a celestial eagle.  Given its flight speed, it should be able to charge and attack if summoned at K35; if I counted wrong, consider it summoned closer to the skeleton.

The eagle will activate Smite Evil, charge, bite attack the skeleton.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Unbound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: Summon Monster I - Celestial Eagle - 0/1 minutes
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 18, 2012)

The heavenly eagle attacks with a vengeance. Plucking at the skeleton's eye sockets, it grabs hold and using its momentum, rips the skull clean off the skeleton and shattering it as they tumble down the walkway.  The rest of the bones feint into a motionless pile.  Recovering from the tumble, the eagle takes back to flight and circles the pile of bones.

[sblock=ooc]Without the charge, it would have missed.   Another skeleton deactivated.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 18, 2012)

Mesem grins in spite of himself.  "Well now, that went as good as could be expected."

"Now, if you do not mind, I will take the time to recall my skin."

[sblock=OOC]Nice!  I knew it was close...

Mesem will take the minute to resummon his skin-eidolon, cast Guidance, then lead the way to the doors at column 17.  Will roll a perception for baddies/traps/etc.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Unbound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: Summon Monster I - Celestial Eagle - 0/1 minutes
[/sblock]​


----------



## hemera (Apr 18, 2012)

"Definitely. Also, remind me to never anger any birds, as I'd like to keep my head attached please." laughs Reianne. "Now let's press on." Reianne focuses her attention on trying to look around for any latent magic in the area as she follows Mesem towards the doors.

[sblock=OOC]
I'll be following behind Mesem, and continue scanning around with Detect Magic. Sorry, had to run quick out the door to make my appointment. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 18, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru gives a satisfied smile and thumps Mesem on the back.

"Well done.  Now for the hard part. I expect the inside's a lot better guarded..." He moves in a crouch (to avoid notice from anyone below) to the door with the others, and presuming Mesem gives it an all clear, files in with the others. 

[sblock=ooc]Go ahead and assume Ru picks the lock if it's locked, too (+8).[/sblock] 

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x1

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 18, 2012)

Galandra gives a thumbs up to Mesem and will follow the rest covering their backs at all time.

[sblock] And she sees nothing. Today is not my Perception day... [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 19, 2012)

Feeling confident, the party moves forward.  They find two sets of double doors opposite of each other.  Both sets of doors appear to be trapped, with the western doors being more complicated than the eastern doors.  Old blood stains on the floor suggest pain of failure.  Several slots around and above the western door casing look ominous. 

[sblock=ooc]Which way do you go?  I didn't roll for Ru, as there are two choices to consider.[/sblock][sblock=new map]New map, starting new coordinates.  Up is East for now because I don't want to spin every map I kick out.





[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 19, 2012)

Mesem's examination of the doors reveals that both are trapped.  As the others gather around, he explains, "...and see these slots over the western door frame?  I believe those are linked to the trigger; my guess is that they are shafts for projectiles of some sort."  

Mesem looks at the others.  "The eastern doors would be easier to penetrate, but that in itself suggests that entering through the western doors is more worthwhile."  He turns to Ru.  "What do you think, Master Ru?"

Before Ru makes his attempt at the lock, Mesem touches his shoulder and says, with his thin smile, "For luck."

[sblock=OOC]I would defer somewhat to jk on this one, considering it's Ru's behind.  Mesem will cast Guidance on Ru for when he attempts the check, and will move to P37 before he does so in an effort to put himself outside of harm's way.[/sblock]




[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## jkason (Apr 19, 2012)

Ru kneels on the rampart, one gloved hand lightly touching an old blood stain in the rock. He sheathes his weapon and retrieves his tools again, looking to the others with a sigh. As Mesem touches him, he gives the half-elf a wink.

"Appreciate it, bright eyes. You're probably right about the doors, but between you and me, I like my blood on the inside, so I'm hoping there's a pass-through once we get past this."

He turns to the eastern door, then, waving the others off to stand out of immediate danger, and pointing to Reianne. 

"Goggles, I'd appreciate it if you could get that wand ready in case things go wonky here? Not keen on winding up with a gravestone that says 'killed by a door,' you know? Horrible for a guy's reputation."

Then the quipping ends as the young southerner turns his attention to the trapped entryway. He surveys lock and doorframe, then carefully chooses tools from his kit. His tongue peeks out from between his lips as he concentrates and begins the work in apparent silence and calm, though anyone looking closely enough can see the sweat already beginning to drip from his brow...

[sblock=ooc]Guidance Disable Device (1d20+9=23)

I've no real experience with traps, but glancing over stuff, not sure Ru has the best chance that managed it. Fingers crossed, though...[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x1

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Apr 19, 2012)

Reianne twirls the wands between her fingers as Ru attempts to disarm whatever trap awaits him on the door. "You know, I would tactfully edit out any mention of a door killing you if I immortalize this in a story right? It'd be tasteful, I promise!" Reianne giggles as she watches, ready to step in case he is hurt.


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Reianne Estril 

*AC:*  15 (Touch 11, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 9/9

*Initiative:*  +1
*Perception* : -1 *Sense Motive*: -1 
*CMB:*  +2/+4 (tripping) *CMD:* 13/15 (resisting tripping)  
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +1

*Scorpion Whip:*  +2, 1d4+2, 15' Reach, Trip, Disarm, Performance, Nonthreating
*Longsword:*  +2, 19-20, 1d8+2
*Morningstar:* +2, 1d8+2
 *Dagger:*  +2, 19-20, 1d4+2
*Thrown Dagger:*  +1, 19-20, 1d4+2, 10' 
*
Combat Feats
Combat Expertise
Arcane Strike
Improved Trip

Bard Cantrips: Daze, Detect Magic, Drench, Lullaby, Mending 

1st Level Bard Spells (2/day): Charm Person, Sleep*

*Conditions:*  None

*In Hand:* Morningstar, Wand of Cure Light Wounds

*2 Daggers

[/sblock]
*


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 19, 2012)

[sblock=Ru]You think you have disabled the trap on the eastern door.
You hear noises of activity behind the eastern door. 
 Oops, the activity changes when Reianne giggles.[/sblock]
[sblock=all]You are about to go inside.  Any active light sources or preparations before the door is opened?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 19, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru turns one last pick, holding tensely, then visibly relaxes and re-stores the tools. His brow furrows, then eyes widen as he does so. He waves to the others with a silent urgency, raising a finger to his lips. He points toward the door again, then to his ear, then bites his lip as he gestures the group to either side of the entryway, drawing his own dual blades.

[sblock=ooc]I'm not sure how much I can reasonably IC convey without making noise. The closest applicable skill I could come up with is the 'secret message' version of Bluff, though I'm not sure that's quite right, since not making any noise, he can't exactly be 'overheard' by anyone. Am trying to avoid just laying it out in an ooc block without making sure that's kosher first.  :

Bluff message? (1d20+6=12)[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 19, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]The party has already done a short course in hand signals, so a "shush" is easy to have added to that list.  They were  "all clear", "move out", "stop",  "Freeze", "Get Down", "Get Up", "Danger Area", "Enemy in Sight",  "Prepare for action" signs. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 19, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]D'oh! Thanks for the reminder. Sorry 'bout that, folks.







Satin Knights said:


> The party has already done a short course in hand signals, so a "shush" is easy to have added to that list.  They were  "all clear", "move out", "stop",  "Freeze", "Get Down", "Get Up", "Danger Area", "Enemy in Sight",  "Prepare for action"]



[/sblock]

After whatever it is that causes Ru's eyes to widen, in quick succession he gives the "shush" and "prepare for action" signals. He adds "Danger Area" and "Enemy in Sight," indicating the door in both cases as he moves into position.


----------



## possum (Apr 19, 2012)

Dolgrin can't help but chuckle as he watches the eagle rip the skull off of the skeleton, leaving the decapitated body wobbling for a slight second before tumbling to the ground.  He follows the others as they make their way to the door, stopping when Ru gives the signal.

[sblock=Lighting OOC]I'm fine due to darkvision, but I have 3 torches that people can borrow if they need one.[/ooc]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2012)

Galandra will move to the side of the door (P32), wielding her brand new Greatclub. She nods at Ru, readying an action in case something crosses the door. 


[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 12/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: Shortbow

Consumables: 18 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 39 Blunt Arrows, 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 19, 2012)

Mesem tenses as Ru indicates the presence of probable enemies beyond the door.  Gesturing to himself, he moves to take the lead in front of the door if Ru will let him, drawing his sword as he does so.

[sblock=OOC]Mesem will move to P34 if Ru allows him to.  What I'd like to do is have Mesem cast Mage Armor on himself, and then open the door, understanding that the enemies on the other side are likely to hear him, and potentially act, in the interim between those two actions.  Unless opening a door counts as a move action...

Mesem has drawn his sword.[/sblock]





[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 13 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 12) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: None
[/sblock]​


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2012)

Galandra looks at Mesem confused. He hasn't showed any close combat abilities yet, but at first sight he doesn't look like he can handle too much damage. She frowns at him, glancing back at the door.


----------



## hemera (Apr 20, 2012)

Reianne stows the wand in her bag, and tightens a grip on her morningstar as she waits for the door to open, or for a signal to act.

[sblock=also lighting related ooc]
I have 5 sunrods that we can use, if we want light going in.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 20, 2012)

Feeling that action may be imminent, Menik casts _mage armor_ on himself.


----------



## possum (Apr 20, 2012)

Dolgrin makes a quick gesture to Mesem, noticing Galandra's frown and beginning to think the same thing.  The dwarf does his best to move slowly towards the door, hoping to not make any sudden moves that would alert anyone behind it.

He points to himself and then holds his index finger up, indicating that he should be the first to go through the door.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 20, 2012)

*Lem the Cook*

Lem pulls out his _tanglefoot bag_ and holds it at the ready as he awaits the door being opened.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 20, 2012)

Dolgrin moves ahead, wanting to be at the front of the fray.  Holding for a moment until everyone is ready, the other side of the doors is silent as well.  Finally Dolgrim kicks the double doors open, spilling fourth some light from the dusk sky into the originally darkened room.  Standing, waiting are four small ugly creatures.  If you can trust Cratchen, these would be goblins.  Three are prepared with shortswords and shields, while one in the dim light of the back has a bow drawn.

They were not sure who was coming through, so your party has initiative.

[sblock=Menik]You here one of they say in Goblin "You're not boss.  That's bosses door."[/sblock][sblock=others]One of the goblins says something in its own language, which you don't understand.[/sblock][sblock=combat]
Goblin 1 ~ N32 ~ AC 16 ~ unhurt
Goblin 2 ~ M33 ~ AC 16 ~ unhurt
Goblin 3 ~ N35 ~ AC 16 ~ unhurt
Goblin 4 ~ K36 ~ AC 17 ~ unhurt ~ partial cover behind the wooden table

Mesem ~  mage armor
Ru
Dolgin
Menik ~ mage armor
Galandra
Reianne
Lem
[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 20, 2012)

Mesem moves smoothly behind Ru and into the room, swinging his over-long blade at the nearest goblin.

[sblock=OOC]Move to O32, attack goblin at N32.[/sblock]





[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 2/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## soulnova (Apr 20, 2012)

Galandra springs into action and gets to the other goblin in her line of sight. 

[sblock] Moves to O34 to attack N35[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 12/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: Shortbow

Consumables: 18 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 39 Blunt Arrows, 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 20, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

The need for silence no longer necessary, Ru gives quick glances to Reianne and Menik before diving in the doorway. 

"Either of you got some quick light, I'd be much obliged," he says, then is through the door frame. The swarthy young man weaves between his blue-skinned comrade and the wall to land in front of the creature to the left.

"And you let us in anyway?" Ru says with an exaggerated frown. "Bad guards. You'll need punishment, I'm afraid." 

To emphasize the point, Ru's twin exotic blades slash out in quick succession.

[sblock=Actions]Know check to verify they're goblins. Apparently the books Ru read on them didn't have pictures:

Know (local) Identify / verify goblins (1d20+4=5)

*Move*: 5' step to N32
*Standard*: TWF attack with Wakizashi. If we're acting first, I believe that makes our opponents flat-footed, yes? If not, subtract a die apiece from damage on hits; I rolled assuming Sneak Attack applied:

TWF attack; damage w/ sneak attack (1d20+2=17, 2d6=4, 1d20+2=16, 2d6=5)[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Apr 20, 2012)

Reianne grins at the chance to have her first taste of real combat. "Light? Oh, yeah! I can do that. Just give me a second to rustle through..." she says as she rummages through her bag for a sunrod as she moves over towards the door.

[sblock=Actions]
Move action to retrieve/activate sunrod
Move to Q33.
Free action to hope to not get shot while I look like a light house. 

-1 to AC since I am carrying a sunrod and can't use my buckler. noted in mini stats as well. 

I assume that's the case, since you get a penalty for two weapon fighting, two handed or casting.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Reianne Estril 

*AC:*  15 (Touch 11, Flatfooted 14) -1 to AC due to carrying Sunrod.
*HP:* 9/9

*Initiative:*  +1
*Perception* : -1 *Sense Motive*: -1 
*CMB:*  +2/+4 (tripping) *CMD:* 13/15 (resisting tripping)  
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +1

*Scorpion Whip:*  +2, 1d4+2, 15' Reach, Trip, Disarm, Performance, Nonthreating
*Longsword:*  +2, 19-20, 1d8+2
*Morningstar:* +2, 1d8+2
 *Dagger:*  +2, 19-20, 1d4+2
*Thrown Dagger:*  +1, 19-20, 1d4+2, 10' 
*
Combat Feats
Combat Expertise
Arcane Strike
Improved Trip

Bard Cantrips: Daze, Detect Magic, Drench, Lullaby, Mending 

1st Level Bard Spells (2/day): Charm Person, Sleep*

*Conditions:*  None

*In Hand:* Morningstar, Sunrod

*2 Daggers
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 21, 2012)

Mesem steps in to attack, but his swing simply clanks off of the goblin's wooden shield.  Galandra jumps in front of the dwarf and swings her mighty weapon.  She connects and the goblin lies on the floor unconscious.  Ru steps in, beside the unlucky blue one and double slices the left goblin.  That one falls, but is still breathing.  Rieanne pulls a sunrod while moving to a place where it would be most useful, but has not lit it yet.

[sblock=Waiting On]Lem, Dolgrin and Menik still have actions available before the goblins gain their wits to attack.[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]Ru: You cannot 5' step around a hard corner, but the goblin was flat footed and could not take an AoO against your moving through his threatened squares. Edit: I goofed up placement.
Reianne: It is a standard action to light the sunrod, so you can do it next round.  Retrieving it from you backpack was you standard this round, and moving was your move action.
Galandra: Please adjust your stat block to show you are wielding your club next time.  It was in the fluff text but not in the status block.[/sblock]
[sblock=combat] Round 1
Goblin 1 ~ N32 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 2 ~ M33 ~ AC 16 ~ unhurt
Goblin 3 ~ N35 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 4 ~ K36 ~ AC 17 ~ unhurt ~ partial cover behind the wooden table

Mesem ~  mage armor
Ru
Dolgin ~ available action
Menik ~ mage armor ~ available action
Galandra
Reianne ~ unlit sunrod in hand
Lem ~ available action
[/sblock]
[sblock=updated map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
Edit: I goofed up placement of Mesem and Ru.  Adjusted in text and on the map.


----------



## Qik (Apr 21, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]It's not a big deal, but is there any reason you placed Mesem at O33 instead of O32?  You had also not placed him at P34 when I indicated that, so I'm just trying to understand why he keeps getting placed elsewhere.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 21, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I goofed up.  Fixed and changed the map. 
 As to the previous placement, I had you at the door next to Ru, then Dolgrim wanted to go in first, so I stepped you back to give him room.  I had him kick the door in, and so far, half the party has rushed past him. [/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry! Still not used to the block stats. xD Is this right?[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 12/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: Shortbow

Consumables: 18 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 39 Blunt Arrows, 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Apr 21, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]
Oh, my apologies on the lighting of the rod. I couldn't find the right rule on activating the thing anywhere. Thanks for clarifying!
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 21, 2012)

Menik moves in front of the doorway to see what's going on. (Q34)

He draws his bow and says something in the strange language that the creatures used.

[sblock=in goblin]"Drop your weapons now or you'll die!"[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 21, 2012)

Unable to enter melee combat from his position, Lem moves up in anticipation of room opening up in the party's front rank.

OOC: Moving up to P33, bag still at the ready.


----------



## possum (Apr 21, 2012)

"Pardon me," Dolgrin says to Galandra as he rushes into the room, axe in hand, standing to the south and east of the goblin in the middle of the room.  The dwarf gives out a loud battle cry as he swings his axe over his head before bringing it straight down towards the goblin's head.

[sblock=OOC]Move to N34[/sblock]

[sblock=Dolgrin's Key Stats]
AC: *16*
HP: 17/17
Init: *+1*
CMB: *+4*
CMD: *15*

Fort: *+5*, Ref *+1*, Will *+2*

Greataxe: *+5 attack, 1d12+4 dmg*
Warhammer: *+4 atk, 1d8+3*
Light Xbow: *+2 atk, 1d8*[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 22, 2012)

Seeing the combat is not going well against these intruders into his master's castle, the melee goblin strikes at the dwarf, bouncing his blade off the dwarven armor and then starts backpedaling.  The archer lets his arrow fly, skipping it off of Dolgrim's shoulder.  He then high tails it through the shadows into the darkness of the back corner of the room.  You hear shouting from that corner.

[sblock=Mesem and Dolgin]The goblin ran to a stairwell in the back corner and down[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
Menik threatens...
Lem is waiting for a good target.
Dolgrim misses
Goblin 2 swings and 5' steps from M33 to L34.
Goblin 4 fires and moves past J38.
Apparently Menik's threat didn't work.

Status Start of Round 2
Goblin 1 ~ N32 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 2 ~ L34 ~ AC 16 ~ unhurt
Goblin 3 ~ N35 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 4 ~ out of sight ~ AC 15 ~ unhurt ~ shouting

Mesem ~  mage armor
Ru
Dolgin ~ 
Menik ~ mage armor ~ 
Galandra
Reianne ~ unlit sunrod in hand
Lem ~ [/sblock]
The party is up.
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=ooc]Galandra: Close.  Turning off the yellow of the short bow and changing the "In Hand" to the greatclub was what I had intended.  Don't worry.  It usually takes me five to six rounds to get my combat block the way I like it.  I generally tweak the info every round.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 22, 2012)

A less-disciplined version of Mesem might have cursed at the sight of the fleeing goblin.  As it was, he simply said, with mild agitation, "The one with a bow has gone down stairs!" as he charged in front of Ru and Dolgrin at the remaining goblin.  A flick of his large sword flashed around the goblin's shield and sliced across its chest.
[sblock=OOC]Charge to M34, attack goblin.[/sblock]





[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound, -2 AC from charge (1 round)
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 22, 2012)

The melee goblin falls unconscious.  The archer is out of sight.
[sblock=combat]
Status Start of Round 2
Goblin 1 ~ N32 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 2 ~ L34 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 3 ~ N35 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 4 ~ out of sight ~ AC 15 ~ unhurt ~ shouting

Mesem ~  mage armor ~ has acted
Ru ~ 
Dolgin ~ 
Menik ~ mage armor ~ 
Galandra
Reianne ~ unlit sunrod in hand
Lem ~          
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 22, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

"Okay, whoever's got light, we need it filling the room," Ru says as the third goblin falls and Mesem reveals the apparent exit strategy of the archer. "I haven't learned any tricks for seeing in the dark yet, I'm afraid"

[sblock=ooc]Holding action until Ru can see, whether that's via sunrod or Dancing Lights. Since the others can move through his square without penalty, I don't think that hurts anyone else's turn.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Apr 22, 2012)

Reianne taps the sunrod a couple times against her arm to activate it, and then cautiously heads into the room. "Alright, I've got light, let's see what's in here."

[sblock=Actions]
Standard, activate sunrod
Move to L32 to light up the room.
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Apr 22, 2012)

Cursing at the short sword strike that came very close to him, Dolgrin snarls and jogs to the base of the stairs, looking down as best he can.

[sblock=OOC]Double move to J38 and make a perception check.[/sblock]
[sblock=Dolgrin's Key Stats]
AC: *16*
HP: 17/17
Init: *+1*
CMB: *+4*
CMD: *15*

Fort: *+5*, Ref *+1*, Will *+2*

Greataxe: *+5 attack, 1d12+4 dmg*
Warhammer: *+4 atk, 1d8+3*
Light Xbow: *+2 atk, 1d8*[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2012)

Galandra follows Dolgrin close behind, Greatclub in hand.  "Tell me where to hit"


[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 12/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: Shortbow

Consumables: 18 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 39 Blunt Arrows, 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 23, 2012)

[sblock=Dolgrin]You know the archer is just around the corner at  K40.  A wall dividing the stairwell is blocking line of site.[/sblock][sblock=Galandra]Only a couple steps are not in complete darkness for you. You hear something down in the darkness, but not sure of where.[/sblock]
[sblock=combat]Rieanne lights up and moves in
Dolgrin double moves chasing the archer into a stairwell
Galandra double moves follows Dolgrin but cannot see much into the pitch black stairwell.

Ru delayed until now ~ action available
Lem ~ action available
Menik ~ action available


Status Mid-round of Round 2
Goblin 1 ~ N32 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 2 ~ L34 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 3 ~ N35 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 4 ~ out of sight ~ AC 15 ~ unhurt ~ shouting

Mesem ~  mage armor ~ has acted
Ru ~ 
Dolgin ~ has acted
Menik ~ mage armor ~ 
Galandra ~ has acted
Reianne ~ has acted ~ lit sunrod in hand
Lem ~          
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2012)

"Rainne, here!" she motions the girl to follow her behind.


----------



## jkason (Apr 23, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru moves into the room to make way for others, but recognizing the limitations of the light Reianne holds, he calls back to Menik, "Don't suppose you have anything you can throw straight to the stairwell, pointy-ears?"

[sblock=ooc]I'm hoping it's possible to take my move action and continue to hold the standard until we find out if Menik will cast Dancing Lights at the stairwell. 

Move: to J35
Standard: Waiting to see if more light is forthcoming.[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 23, 2012)

Menik walks into the room (K33) and casts _dancing lights_, sending the floating torches to the stairwell.


----------



## jkason (Apr 24, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

"Menik, you're my new favorite," Ru says with a wink, rushing for the stairs now that he can see down them.

[sblock=ooc]Use his standard to make another move and get as far down the stairs as he can see and/or close with the fleeing archer.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 24, 2012)

[sblock=Combat]
Menik threw some dancing lights into the stairwell
Ru ran down the stairs chasing the goblin, meeting one before turning the corner
Lem ~ action available

Status Mid-round of Round 2
Goblin 1 ~ N32 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 2 ~ L34 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 3 ~ N35 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 4 ~ out of sight ~ AC 15 ~ unhurt ~ shouting

Mesem ~  mage armor ~ has acted
Ru ~ has acted
Dolgin ~ has acted
Menik ~ mage armor ~ has acted
Galandra ~ has acted
Reianne ~ has acted ~ lit sunrod in hand
Lem ~          [/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Heh, hadn't realized Lem's picture. LOL cute [/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Apr 24, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
hehe, it is pretty adorable!
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 25, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Any thoughts on how long you'll wait for DT?  We haven't heard from him since Saturday.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 25, 2012)

Lem moves in cautiously, and finds no opponents that need attention.

The archer lets loose his arrow at the point blank Ru before back peddling down the stairs.  The intervening wall provided him enough cover that Ru cannot take a retaliatory strike.  But to replace him, another goblin comes running up the stairs, right in front of Ru's face, and swings.  The goblin misses wildly, and Ru misses an easy retaliation for being closer on the stairs than the goblin expected.
Another goblin fills in the stairs and attacks around the dividing wall.  It too misses.  The noise of more behind it can be heard as well.

The party is up.
[sblock=Combat]
Goblins move in and whiff their attacks.

Status start of Round 3
Goblin 1 ~ N32 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 2 ~ L34 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 3 ~ N35 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 4 ~ out of sight ~ AC 15 ~ unhurt ~ shouting
 Goblin 5 ~ J40 ~ AC 16 ~ unhurt
Goblin 6 ~ K40 ~ AC 16 ~ unhurt
Goblin ? ~ ???
Goblin ? ~ ???
Goblin ? ~ ???
Goblin ? ~ ???
Goblin ? ~ ???


Mesem ~  mage armor ~ 
Ru ~ 
Dolgin ~ 
Menik ~ mage armor ~ 
Galandra ~ 
Reianne ~ lit sunrod in hand
Lem ~                   
[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]I was giving him til morning because I had a root canal yesterday and was busy trying to get the other adventure started. That is why I waited longer than I normally would have. Times up.

Yes, Lem's pic is cute.  The full picture is better, but the artist wants to keep their copyrights so I didn't filch all of it.  Searching for Halfling cook on google images gets it as the second picture.[/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 25, 2012)

Hearing the sounds of more enemies, Mesem skips lightly over the table to the east and positions himself beside the door, sword at the ready.  "Ru!  Retreat back into the room!"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]No worries; I wasn't trying to rush you about moving forward.  I was just wondering, and wanted an excuse to check in.  

Mesem moves to K37 and readies an attack.  He'll wait to avoid attacking around the corner if possible, swing anyway if not.[/sblock]





[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound, -2 AC from charge (1 round)
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 11/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## jkason (Apr 25, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru dances out the way of the goblin attacks with a chuckle and a wink.

"Boys, please. I'm not averse to the occasional group encounter, but I was really in the mood for more of a one-on-one rendezvous with your friend. Maybe another time, then? Have you met my dwarven friend, though? I hear he's got a special place in his heart for goblins."

[sblock=ooc]Withdraw up stairs to J34. 

Question: does being higher on the stairs count as being on higher ground (+1) for attack purposes?[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 10/10
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Apr 25, 2012)

"By the gods, lads," Doglrin cries out as he sees an arrow impact on the wall above Ru, "fall back!  Let 'em come to us!"


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 25, 2012)

[sblock=higher ground]Yes, stairs counts as higher ground gaining a +1 to attack.[/sblock][sblock=Dolgrin]Did you pull back as well, or did you stay in the stairwell?
I am assuming you only took a free action in talking for the moment.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat status]Status Party half of Round 3
Goblin 1 ~ N32 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 2 ~ L34 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 3 ~ N35 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 4 ~ out of sight ~ AC 15 ~ unhurt ~ shouting
 Goblin 5 ~ J40 ~ AC 16 ~ unhurt
Goblin 6 ~ K40 ~ AC 16 ~ unhurt
Goblin ? ~ ???
Goblin ? ~ ???
Goblin ? ~ ???
Goblin ? ~ ???
Goblin ? ~ ???


Mesem ~  mage armor ~ moved, readied action to attack
Ru ~ withdrew
Dolgin ~ 
Menik ~ mage armor ~ 
Galandra ~ 
Reianne ~ lit sunrod in hand
Lem ~                   
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Apr 25, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Let's fall back to K34.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2012)

Galandra sighs, clearly not wanting to retreat, specially with Mesem right there by the stairs.  She _growls _annoyed and moves back to allow the flow of goblin into the room. 

[sblock]5ft step to K36. Readies attack.[/sblock]

"Hit them hard" she comments Mesem as she waits for the goblins.


----------



## hemera (Apr 25, 2012)

Reianne closes in on the stairwell trying to get closer to the action. "I'd like a piece of this action myself if you don't mind." As she gets close to Galandra and Dolgrin she drops the sunrod to the floor to free her shield hand up.

[sblock=Actions]
Move to K35, drop sunrod there. 
Ready an action to attack.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 26, 2012)

Menik readies his bow to shoot any goblin coming up the stairs.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 26, 2012)

The first goblin runs up the stairs.  Before getting to the top, Mesem strikes him down and he falls back down the stairs.  The archer returns around the corner and takes a shot at Mesem.  The shot bounces off of Mesem's skin without piercing it.  The goblin hiding behind the wall throws an alchemist's fire at the top of the stairwell.  He succeeds in blocking the entry way with fire.  Another goblin steps in to guard the archer, but gets his ear shot off for his troubles by Menik.

[sblock=Mesem and Galandra]You each take one point of splash fire damage.[/sblock]
[sblock=terrain]Menik, Dolgrin and Ru are far enough back that he can only see goblins standing at J39 or closer.[/sblock]

Party up, start of round four
[sblock=Combat status]Status after Goblin half of Round 3
Goblin 1 ~ N32 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 2 ~ L34 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 3 ~ N35 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 4 ~ J40 ~ AC 15 ~ unhurt ~ fires shot
Goblin 5 ~ J39 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 6 ~ K40 ~ AC 16 ~ unhurt ~ tosses an alchemist's fire
Goblin 7 ~ J39 ~ AC 16 ~ took an arrow ~ guarding archer
Goblin ? ~ ???
Goblin ? ~ ???
Goblin ? ~ ???
Goblin ? ~ ???

Mesem ~  mage armor ~ moved, readied taken   1 damage
Ru ~ withdrew
Dolgin ~ moved
Menik ~ mage armor ~ readied bow shot taken
Galandra ~ readied ..........................................1 damage
Reianne ~ lit sunrod in hand ~ readied to attack
Lem ~                   full action available ~ no vantage point to toss tanglefoot bag, so delaying
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 26, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

"Oh, poor form dropping drinks like that," Ru quips as he drops one of his swords to the floor and moves to get a better angle. "Does the boss know you throw these messy parties while he's away on important world-destroying business? He must be horribly disappointed.

"But since we're throwing party favors, have you tried shuriken? I'm told they taste just like goblin dog," he adds, flinging one of them at the closest goblin.

[sblock=Actions]*Free:* Drop Wakizashi
*Move:* to J-36
*Standard:* Shuriken attack vs. Goblin 7

Shuriken attack; damage (1d20+4=16, 1d2=1)

I'm not sure if the AC listed includes cover from being down the stairs (I assume that's what's providing the cover) or not. If it does, he hit for an exciting 1 damage. If not, I'll roll recovery as it goes zinging off the far wall. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* 1 Wakizashi at J34

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x1

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 26, 2012)

Mesem smiles thinly at Galandra's urging as he strikes down the first goblin to appear at the stairs.  Before he can reply, however, an arrow first bounces off his toughened skin-suit, then a burst of flames erupts at the entrance of the stairwell, splashing him.  Shrugging off the damage, Mesem leans into the corridor, clutching his long-bladed sword in one hand, and conjures a small sphere of electricity in his other.  He allows the electricity to build for a second, then whips it at the goblin in the stairwell.  He smiles at the satisfying sizzle of a successful impact, resisting the urge to playfully chide Ru.  Instead, he simply offers him a smile writ large by the mask over his own face.

[sblock=OOC]Cast Jolt, attack Goblin at J39.

Auto-success: 3 damage.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 10/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 27, 2012)

Dolgrin, Menik, Reianne, Galandra and Lem are up

[sblock=Ru]You are close enough and tall enough that the goblin didn't get cover from the stairs.  You hit.[/sblock][sblock=Combat]Status mid Party half of Round 4
Goblin 1 ~ N32 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 2 ~ L34 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 3 ~ N35 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 4 ~ J40 ~ AC 15 ~ unhurt ~ fires shot
Goblin 5 ~ J39 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 6 ~ K40 ~ AC 16 ~ unhurt ~ tosses an alchemist's fire
Goblin 7 ~ J39 ~ AC 16 ~ took an arrow, shuriken and shock ~ guarding archer, bloody but still standing
Goblin ? ~ ???
Goblin ? ~ ???
Goblin ? ~ ???
Goblin ? ~ ???

Mesem ~  mage armor ~ acted ..........................1 damage
Ru ~ moved and threw shuriken
Dolgin ~
Menik ~ mage armor ~ sees one goblin with partial cover and Ru in the way
Galandra ~ ......................................................1 damage
Reianne ~ 
Lem ~ [/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 27, 2012)

Not having a clear attack at the goblins by the stairs, Lem makes himself useful by stepping to M33 and coup de gracing the sleeping goblin at N32.  After all, they only need one goblin alive for questioning.


----------



## possum (Apr 27, 2012)

Dolgrin drops his axe onto the ground and pulls the crossbow out from his back.  "I hate these damned things..." he mutters under his breath as he scoots a bit to the left.

[sblock=OOC]Move up one square[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Apr 27, 2012)

Reianne slides over near the wall and focuses her attention on the goblin archer, her right hand tracing a quick set of arcane motions as she utters the words to a simple spell to incapicate it temporarily. 

[sblock=Actions]
5' step to J35
Casting Daze on the Archer, Will Save DC 14
That is one nifty cantrip. 
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2012)

Galandra hisses at the fire splash on the skin in her arm. She drops her Greatclub behind her and changes to her short bow, stepping to the side to have a better shot of the closest goblin.

[sblock=OOC] move to J35, attacks with normal arrow

Edit: SORRY I made a mistake in the attack. My ranged attack is *+3.*[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 12/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: Shortbow

Consumables: 17 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 39 Blunt Arrows, 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 27, 2012)

Reianne steps sideways and tries to confuse the archer.
Dolgrin steps into her place and draws his crossbow.
Without a place to step, Galandra shoots around the corner at the closer goblin.  Slow to react, the arrow still bounces off of his armor. 
Menik has no clear shot except into the back of one of his allies. (delays)
The archer fires at Ru who dodges the arrow just fine.
The other goblin behind the wall shoots an arrow this time, hitting the top step instead of Ru.
The interposing goblin is running out of steam, but seems ready for someone if they come down the stairs.
The fire is still burning but will die out soon.

Party up for round five.  Menik gets extra action left from last round.
[sblock=ooc]three different people tried moving to J35 the same round.  I had to shuffle a bit.[/sblock]
[sblock=combat]Status after Goblin half of Round 4
Goblin 1 ~ N32 ~ AC 16 ~ dead
Goblin 2 ~ L34 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 3 ~ N35 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 4 ~ J40 ~ AC 15 ~ unhurt ~ fires a shortbow shot
Goblin 5 ~ J39 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 6 ~ K40 ~ AC 16 ~ unhurt ~ fires a shortbow shot
Goblin 7 ~ J39 ~ AC 16 ~ took an arrow, shuriken and shock ~ guarding archer, bloody but still standing
Goblin ? ~ ???
Goblin ? ~ ???
Goblin ? ~ ???
Goblin ? ~ ???

Mesem ~  mage armor ~ acted ..........................1 damage
Ru ~ moved and threw shuriken
Dolgin ~ moved
Menik ~ mage armor ~ too many allies in the way
Galandra ~ bow shot ...................................  ....1 damage
Reianne ~ Attempted to Daze the archer
Lem ~ coup de grace helpless goblin
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 27, 2012)

Mesem frowns at the fire's persistence, and settles on tossing another handful of electricity at the most convenient goblin.






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 10/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 28, 2012)

The guardian drops and tumbles down the stairs.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2012)

Galandra moves on the line to shoot at the other archer. But misses entirely.... She grunts highly annoyed.




[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 12/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: Shortbow

Consumables: 16 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 39 Blunt Arrows, 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 28, 2012)

Menik moves over to better see the stairwell (J33), and seeing that his line of sight is poor, he lets loose with force missiles rather than arrows.

ooc: vs. archer in J40, or vs K40 if 1st goblin drops and if feasible (extra action)


----------



## jkason (Apr 28, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru sticks his tongue out as Mesem smirks to him.

"You know, looks like there are more than enough of you launching shafts down the stairwell," he says, slipping lithely between Reianne and Doglrim. "I'll keep my party favors for when you're all spent, then."

As the others work on taking down the bottlnecked goblin threat, then, Ru returns to his dropped blade and retrieves it. 

"Yes, this feels much better," he says. 

[sblock=Actions][
*Move:* to J-34
*Standard:* Pick up dropped Wakizashi[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 28, 2012)

"You sweat too hard for your kills.  Don't worry, I'll still leave one alive for questioning," Lem says as he moves to M34 and kills the goblin at N35.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 29, 2012)

Menik wanted to sidestep and shoot down the stairwell, but the angle of the stairs does not let him see the short little bugger.  Fortunately Ru moves out of the way so Menik can step up and let loose with and arcane bolt of energy.

Galandra's shot manages to ricochet off of three different walls, but doesn't seem to cause one of the creatures to yelp.

Lem finishes off another poor defenseless goblin that was just defending his home. 

Dolgrin and Reianne still have actions.
[sblock=Combat]Status mid Party half of Round 5
Goblin 1 ~ N32 ~ AC 16 ~ dead
Goblin 2 ~ L34 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious 
Goblin 3 ~ N35 ~ AC 16 ~ dead
Goblin 4 ~ J40 ~ AC 15 ~ wounded
Goblin 5 ~ J39 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 6 ~ K40 ~ AC 16 ~ unhurt 
Goblin 7 ~ J39 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin ? ~ ???
Goblin ? ~ ???
Goblin ? ~ ???
Goblin ? ~ ???

Mesem ~  mage armor ~ acted ..........................1 damage
Ru ~ moved and threw shuriken
Dolgin ~ 
Menik ~ mage armor ~ got off one force missile, had to wait too long to get room for the second
Galandra ~ bow shot ...................................  ....1 damage
Reianne ~ 
Lem ~ coup de grace helpless goblin
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 29, 2012)

[sblock=Lem is...]...just a bully!  [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Apr 29, 2012)

"We got 'em cornered, I say!" Dolgrin says as he once again puts his crossbow bolt, knowing that he'd likely never have a clear shot at the goblins down the stairs.  The dwarf goes to retrieve his axe.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 30, 2012)

Dolgrin, not seeing a clear shot, lets others keep the goblins cornered and retrieves his axe.  Determined that her spell should work on the little buggers, she tries casting her Daze spell again.  But the little goblin shakes off her magic even easier than last time.  

The fire dies out.
The archer shoots at Menik who has stepped into view this time.  The arrow bounces off of his mystic armor.  Menik returns a shot with another force bolt that hits the archer.  Severely wounded, the archer is still standing.  You hear the other one running down the stairs.

The party is up.
[sblock=combat]
[Status start Party half of Round 6
Goblin 1 ~ N32 ~ AC 16 ~ dead
Goblin 2 ~ L34 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious 
Goblin 3 ~ N35 ~ AC 16 ~ dead
Goblin 4 ~ J40 ~ AC 15 ~ severely wounded
Goblin 5 ~ J39 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 6 ~ K40 ~ AC 16 ~ running
Goblin 7 ~ J39 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin ? ~ ???
Goblin ? ~ ???
Goblin ? ~ ???
Goblin ? ~ ???

Mesem ~  mage armor ~  ..........................1 damage
Ru ~
Dolgin ~ 
Menik ~ mage armor ~ got second force missile off
Galandra ~  ...................................  ....1 damage
Reianne ~ NPC'd cast Daze
Lem ~ [/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 30, 2012)

Clutching his sword, Mesem hesitates for a moment at the mouth of the stairwell.  "Shall we press on?" he asks his comrades.

[sblock=OOC]I don't like the idea of clogging up the stairwell, but it doesn't seem as though they're going to be coming to us.  As long as no one objects, Mesem will move in to J39 and attack the archer.[/sblock]





[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 10/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## hemera (Apr 30, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]
sorry, no internet connection over the weekend. 
I'll have a post up today though!
Thank you 
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 30, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

"Haven't quite mastered my teacher's trick for sliding between light beams, or this sort of thing would be a heck of a lot easier," Ru says in response to Lem's quip. 

At Mesem's offer, Ru points toward the stairs with one of his blades. "Show 'em what have you, blue boy," he says with a grin. 

"For that matter, is rope part of what we have?" he adds, looking to Lem near the only living goblin.

[sblock=ooc]Just talking for now. If we have rope and it doesn't kill someone else's action to drop it so Ru can pick it up, he and Lem can set about binding the living goblin (is it stabilized? If not, I may have Ru try an untrained Heal check to make sure he doesn't bleed out if we decide to question him.



Qik said:


> Lem is...just a bully!




Nah. Every good chef knows a quick kill is preferable. Culinary training is to blame.   [/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Apr 30, 2012)

Frustrated by her magic being shrugged off not once, but twice Reianne fumes while staring at the wounded archer. At Ru's request, she sighs and says "Rope, I've got that. Let me just grab some here. At least I can do that right..." Reianne starts rummaging in her backpack for her rope to get it to Ru.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard (I believe?), Rummage away for her silk rope
Free to drop it
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Reianne Estril 

*AC:*  15 (Touch 11, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 9/9

*Initiative:*  +1
*Perception* : -1 *Sense Motive*: -1 
*CMB:*  +2/+4 (tripping) *CMD:* 13/15 (resisting tripping)  
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +1

*Scorpion Whip:*  +2, 1d4+2, 15' Reach, Trip, Disarm, Performance, Nonthreating
*Longsword:*  +2, 19-20, 1d8+2
*Morningstar:* +2, 1d8+2
 *Dagger:*  +2, 19-20, 1d4+2
*Thrown Dagger:*  +1, 19-20, 1d4+2, 10' 
*
Combat Feats
Combat Expertise
Arcane Strike
Improved Trip

Bard Cantrips: Daze, Detect Magic, Drench, Lullaby, Mending 

1st Level Bard Spells (2/day): Charm Person, Sleep*

*Conditions:*  None

*In Hand:* Morningstar

*2 Daggers
[/sblock]
*


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2012)

If the goblin is still dying, Galandra can stabilize him with her sacred touch. 

She puts away her shortbow and retrieves her greatclub. "Do we give chase?" she asks Mesem and Dolgrin.


----------



## jkason (Apr 30, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

"Don't be so hard on yourself, goggles," Ru says, putting his arm through the coil of rope Reianne produces. "Happens to the best of us." 

The swarthy young man moves over to Lem as the more resilient melee combatants prepare to battle the stairwell.

"I expect you'll be better at the hogtying, since I'm sure you've had to string 'em up to cook 'em," Ru says, holding forth the rope.

[sblock=ooc]Looks like PF uses CMB for tying someone up, so Lem's got the better of it. It's listed in combat maneuvers, too, so I'm assuming it's only a standard action for him, though I'm probably missing something.

I'm assuming it eats all of Ru's actions to get the rope to Lem.
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 30, 2012)

*Lem the Cook, Level 1 Monk*

"I've picked up a few tricks with ropes in my time," Lem admits as he tries to keep his eyes off the battle of the stairwell and instead on the task at hand.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 2, 2012)

Mesem goes down the stairwell, getting in the archer's face.  Swinging a claw, he scratches the bow instead of the archer.  Reianne and Ru get Lem some rope which he uses to tie up the goblin up stairs.  Galandra takes time shuffling weapons but is indecisive as to her next action.

Dolgrin and Menik still can act.

[sblock=Combat][Status mid Party half of Round 6
Goblin 1 ~ N32 ~ AC 16 ~ dead
Goblin 2 ~ L34 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious 
Goblin 3 ~ N35 ~ AC 16 ~ dead
Goblin 4 ~ J40 ~ AC 15 ~ severely wounded
Goblin 5 ~ J39 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin 6 ~ K40 ~ AC 16 ~ running
Goblin 7 ~ J39 ~ AC 16 ~ unconscious and bleeding out
Goblin ? ~ ???
Goblin ? ~ ???
Goblin ? ~ ???
Goblin ? ~ ???

Mesem ~  mage armor ~  ..........................1 damage
Ru ~
Dolgrin ~ 
Menik ~ mage armor ~ 
Galandra ~  ...................................  ....1 damage
Reianne ~ 
Lem ~          
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 2, 2012)

jkason said:


> At Mesem's offer, Ru points toward the stairs with one of his blades. "Show 'em what have you, blue boy," he says with a grin.



Mesem nods, his face impassive, and moves into the stairwell.  He makes as if to lash out with his sword, but shifts his weight and lashes out a clawed foot instead.  The surprised goblin's lack of reaction saves him, as Mesem strikes the bow in his hand before he has time to move, scratching it in an otherwise harmless gesture.  Inwardly, Mesem scowls at his failure, though his expression remains neutral. 






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 10/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (May 2, 2012)

Liking the automatic targeting while he is shooting into melee, Menik lets loose with another force missile.  This third missile into the archer is too much for him and he falls.  Mesem peeks around the corner, and the room downstairs is empty.

combat over
[sblock=ooc]By the time Mesem peeks, the last goblin had moved 120' and probably out the front door.

You have two dead goblins, one unconscious, stable and tied up, and three unconscious and bleeding goblins in the stairwell.  [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 2, 2012)

"The downstairs is empty," Mesem calls out to the others.  "He got away."

Remaining in the stairwell, Mesem scans the lower room, muttering an incantation to help him in his task.






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 10/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## jkason (May 2, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru looks over to the stairwell from his spot next to Lem when he hears the telltale sounds of quiet.

"Even if we got them all, that noise is bound to have gotten someone's attention," Ru offers by way of consolation

"Question is, is it better to wake this one up and see if we can get a report on what we're up against, or move on before they have too much time to get ready for us?

"Me, I'm leaning to the last one. I don't even speak their gibberish to ask good questions."[/color]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 2, 2012)

From down in the stairwell, Mesem calls, "I am inclined to agree with Master Ru: I believe our best option is to press on before they have time to prepare for us."






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 10/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## hemera (May 3, 2012)

As the battle ceases, Reianne grabs up the sunrod from the floor. "Well, we can't let them get the drop on us, so let's push on." She holds the rod aloft and adjusts her buckler strap. "That does leave the question of him though." pointing at the unconscious goblin "Do we just gag him, or is Lem going to..finish things?" she says a bit uncomfortably.


----------



## kinem (May 3, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I was going to post tonight. The force missile might have been what I'd have done, anyway.[/sblock]

"I can speak goblin, but I think it's better to press on now. I suspect the goblin, when interrogated, would try to steer us into an ambush" Menik says.

"Still, we shouldn't finish him off. I mean, he was just doing his job."


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2012)

kinem said:


> "Still, we shouldn't finish him off. I mean, he was just doing his job."




Galandra shakes her head. "A job for a _defiler of life_. He gets what its coming to him. But not now. We should press on." She will again take the rear and follow the rest downstairs. "Let's go"


----------



## hemera (May 3, 2012)

"I agree Menik. Killing him doesn't sit well with me." Mulling the encounter over in her mind, she decides to switch weapons hooking her morningstar to her hip and readying her whip instead.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Reianne Estril 

*AC:*  15 (Touch 11, Flatfooted 14) -1 due to carrying sunrod.
*HP:* 9/9

*Initiative:*  +1
*Perception* : -1 *Sense Motive*: -1 
*CMB:*  +2/+4 (tripping) *CMD:* 13/15 (resisting tripping)  
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +1

*Scorpion Whip:*  +2, 1d4+2, 15' Reach, Trip, Disarm, Performance, Nonthreating
*Longsword:*  +2, 19-20, 1d8+2
*Morningstar:* +2, 1d8+2
 *Dagger:*  +2, 19-20, 1d4+2
*Thrown Dagger:*  +1, 19-20, 1d4+2, 10' 
*
Combat Feats
Combat Expertise
Arcane Strike
Improved Trip

Bard Cantrips: Daze, Detect Magic, Drench, Lullaby, Mending 

1st Level Bard Spells (2/day): Charm Person, Sleep*

*Conditions:*  None

*In Hand:* Scorpion Whip, Sunrod

*2 Daggers
[/sblock]*


----------



## possum (May 3, 2012)

"Ye ask me, Dolgrin says as he looks at the goblin, "we silence him permanently..."  The dwarf looks in the faces of his companions, judging their reactions.  "Anyway, we better keep heading on before there's more of 'em."


----------



## jkason (May 3, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

"He's bound and near dead," Ru agrees with the others. "Time to kill him is more time for ambush. Let's get going."

[sblock=ooc]I think that's back to standard marching order, then, since we're not real sneaky any more, and probably better off with Mesem noticing what's ahead. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 3, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I think having Mesem continue to participate in this conversation from downstairs stretches credibility, but I/he would vote to kill the goblin.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 3, 2012)

Leaving the goblin behind for the moment and stepping over the three in the stairwell, the group files downstairs to find a mostly empty room. Reianne's sunrod and Menik's dancing lights are the only light sources.  Stone pillars support the ceiling.  An old stone throne chair sits against one wall.  Quite damage, if it hadn't been stone, you don't think it would have survived at all.  There is an open hallway leading towards what you would believe to be the front door.  

In one corner, a few broken weapons lie on the floor.  All of the walls have scorch marks and are smeared with mud, or worse.  The smell confirms it. Worse.  A few bones litter the floor near the hallway.  Two doors, one north, the other to the south are closed.  

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## possum (May 4, 2012)

"Lovely place..." Dolgrin says as he gives the area a cursory glance.  "Then again, with some Dwarven craftsmanship, it'll be a pretty nice place."  The dwarf gives a slight chuckle as he moves up to the stone throne.

[sblock=OOC]Move to K12, please.[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (May 4, 2012)

Looking over the room with her light, Reianne almost wished she hadn't. "Oh my. Don't our green friends live in style? Going for a closer look at that throne Dolgrin? Let me bring the light over toward you." Reianne moves into the room to illuminate it further.

[sblock=OOC]
I'll move over to L13. Away from questionably stained walls. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 4, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Would it be too much trouble to get a map showing us our overall position within the fort as well (i.e. from above)?  I was trying to discern it myself based on previous maps, but I'm not having too much success.  Knowing our location would help the process of choosing which direction to go in.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 4, 2012)

[sblock=Map]The upper and lower floors do have different floor plans.







[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 4, 2012)

Mesem moves first to the southernmost door, then its opposite, checking both for traps and for signs of life beyond them.

[sblock=OOC]Thanks SK; that helps immensely.

Not sure if Mesem's previous perception roll covers looking for traps, etc.  Just in case, I'll roll again.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 10/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (May 4, 2012)

Inspecting the throne doesn't reveal much.  It has probably sat their for a century.  Battered and worn, it endures like stone should.
[sblock=Mesem]Occasionally you hear a faint banging noise and screaming  rage.  It is not directly behind the door, but seems to be  echoing.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 4, 2012)

Mesem looks up from the door he is examining.  "I hear yelling.  It is not coming from directly behind here, but it is close enough to be heard."
[sblock=OOC]Sorry, SK - which door is it coming from?  I had asked to check both the north and the south.[/sblock]





[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 10/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2012)

Galandra enters the room "Rainne, don't get ahead." she tells her concerned seeing she's standing almost in the middle of the room, between to doors they know nothing about. She moves to the side of the southern door.

[sblock=OOC]Moves to K15[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 11/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: Shortbow

Consumables: 17 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 39 Blunt Arrows, 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 4, 2012)

[sblock=Mesem]Neither door seems trapped.  The north door seems to have some snoring behind it.  The southern door has the echoing banging in the distance.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 4, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru considers a moment, then points with his right-hand blade to the door Mesem indicates yelling behind.

"I'm not a fan of jumping into the fire, but I figure our runaway's most likely to have run toward the boss. My guess is, then, we'll have to follow the commotion to find who we're after."

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 4, 2012)

Lem moves up to Mesem's position, holding a _tanglefoot bag_ in hand.  He looks to the bag than back to the others and shrugs, "It's easier for me to kill them when their helpless."


----------



## possum (May 4, 2012)

"Don't really need the light, but thanks anyway," Dolgrin says as Reianne shines the torch near the stone throne.  "Besides, there's nothing here."

He turns his head from the throne as Mesem tells the group about the cries coming from nearby.  "Follow the commotion's a good idea," he says, nodding at Ru.


----------



## Qik (May 4, 2012)

Even with everyone's comfort to press ahead, Mesem checks the northern door as well.  After looking it over for signs of a trap (and finding none), he puts his ear gently to the door and listens, frowning.  "There appears to be...snoring...behind this door."  He looks to the others.  "I believe we know what the southernmost door brings - more confrontation - but I do not know what is behind here.  Which way?" he asks, regripping his over-large sword hilt.  

[sblock=OOC]I'm curious about the snoring behind the northern door, but I say we go south.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 10/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## hemera (May 5, 2012)

Looking at the south door, then the north and back again. "Well the south is sounding like our trail, but I wonder what exactly is asleep behind the other door." She shakes her head. 

"Maybe it's best not to find out. Curiosity  killed the cat after all." Reianne looked around the room at  her companions. "So, anyone against the south route? Seems to be the way we're leaning towards."


----------



## Qik (May 5, 2012)

Mesem eyes Reianne curiously.  "I am not aware of the tale of this cat of yours, but its telling is best left for another time.  From what you say, though, I find the moral applicable in regards to our current circumstances."  Mesem pauses a moment to see if anyone objects to moving southward, then moves to take point, open the door, and continue on in that direction.






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 10/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (May 5, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]pausing until about noon Saturday to see if there are any  objections or other movement. 
 Ru is back behind the pillar at I14, and  Menik is still on the last stair at J16.  Moved Lem to K14 since he  wasn't too specific.
Ru could use a little color.  He tends to blend with the dirty floors. 
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 5, 2012)

Menik moves to look down the hallway leading to the front door. (O11)


----------



## Satin Knights (May 5, 2012)

Menik goes to investigate the hallway some.  The hallway leads to a set of double doors, one of which is open, and past that another open door leading out to the setting sun.  The walls in the hallway are covered in even more filth, but Menik notices there might be something under the mess.

Mesem opens the door to find a dwarven skeleton in armor hunched over a well.  The floor and walls in here are the cleanest you have found on this floor.

party has initiative

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## possum (May 6, 2012)

"Foulness..." Dolgin whispers as he sees the "drinking" skeleton near the well.  His hands clench the handle of his axe, the knuckles turning white.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 6, 2012)

The skeleton does not wake or respond to Dolgrin's whispering or the light flooding into the originally darkened room.


----------



## Qik (May 6, 2012)

Mesem scans the room briefly, then takes a step into it, keeping one red eye on the skeleton and the other scanning the remainder of the room to his right, his muscles tensed in anticipation.

[sblock=Actions]Perception to check for traps, then 5' step to L16 (assuming I cannot do so to M16); will hold the remainder of my actions in case someone/thing shows.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 10/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (May 6, 2012)

[sblock=Mesem]You move to L16 see a dry well and a dusty dwarf skeleton in front of you.  There is something on the floor next to him.  The room is rectangular.  At O17, a five foot hallway stretches out of sight due to the angle.  O16 is a blocking wall corner.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 6, 2012)

Seeing that the room is apparently unoccupied, Mesem murmurs a brief incantation to himself, scanning the skeleton, the well, and the nearby object for magical properties.  If nothing seems out of the ordinary, he'll move a step closer (L17) and have a look.

[sblock=OOC]Cast Detect Magic.  If any auras appear within the room, Mesem'll take the requisite 3 rounds to study them closely.  If nothing turns up, he'll step forward and examine the aforementioned object near the skeleton.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 10/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (May 6, 2012)

Getting a closer look, the object on the ground is a backpack.  Looking in the well, it is dry.  Taking a better look down the hallway, there are rocks piled in front of a door leading south and two doors and a hallway in the hallway leading north.
[sblock=opening the backpack]Inside is rope, hammer, pitons, long dessicated rations, bedroll and a map.

The map show a ridge to the east, a road to the north, a small stream to the west.  There is one circled X to the southwest of the fort along the rocky ridge.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 7, 2012)

Once it seems that the skeleton is no threat, Menik tries to determine what might be under the filth in the hallway to the front door.


----------



## jkason (May 7, 2012)

Ru tenses as the dwarf announces some form of enemy, and shifts to get a better look, but when Mesem seems unassaulted, he relaxes.

"Well, this bloke is supposed to be a necromancer. Suppose I should have something ready if any of these buggers do start moving," he says. He replaces one of his blades into its sheath, and pulls a nunchacku from its place in his belt. 

[sblock=ooc]So far as I can tell 'handedness' only matters if you're trying to attack with both: you take penalties with an 'off-hand' in the case of TWF, but otherwise I don't think it matters. Let me know if I have that wrong, as I'll have to declare which hand holds which weapon. 

Move in with the others in his standard marching spot if possible. Generally counting on Mesem to notice nastiness, but trying to keep his own eyes open, as well.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x1, nunchaku x1

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 8, 2012)

Taking a step back into the main room, Mesem examines the contents of the backpack.  "It appears as though this fellow had climbed his way in.  Perhaps he entered the fort through wherever that well leads?"  Shrugging, he folds the map back up and hoists the pack over his shoulder.  As he prepares to return into the southern passage, he catches sight of Menik studying the rubble to the west.  "Menik, did you find something?"

[sblock=OOC]Waiting for Menik et al to discern what was spotted in the rubble, then I'll cast Guidance and move southward to O17 to see what lies beyond.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 10/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## possum (May 8, 2012)

"Eh?" Dolgrin wonders aloud as he approaches the seemingly lifeless skeleton.  He peers a little closer at the dead dwarf before shrugging and following the others.


----------



## hemera (May 8, 2012)

As nothing of great enough import is noted to draw her into the room, Reianne waits for the people checking out the remains to come back so the party can move on. She utters a small prayer for the person they found in the room while she waits.


----------



## Qik (May 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Are people hesitant to take a look at whatever might be in the west door that Menik spotted?  Because if no one wants to step up and have a look, then we should just move on.  We've been sort of twiddling our thumbs here for a few days.

I haven't had Mesem look because a) he's been in the other room and b) I don't want to over-assert him in terms of hogging the spotlight. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 8, 2012)

Menik thinks there might be something under the filth.  But until it is cleaned away, he cannot tell.  His own dancing lights faded out as he got there, but the sunrod gave him enough light to know it is grimy. 

Mesem conjectures about the dwarf's activities before before simply storing his gear with his own and pressing on.  Once he gets into the hallway, he sees many large stones have been piled in front of a door leading south.  there are two doors and a hallway leading north.  Dolgrin sees the same general scene.  With the light out in the main room, Ru only sees Mesem wander off into the dark and Dolgrin starting to follow. 

Thump, Thump. 
The noise is definitely coming from the southwest corner.

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (May 8, 2012)

Reianne pauses for a moment, "Hey are we waiting for Menik? He's still back checking out the alcove." 

[sblock=ooc]
I'm just waiting to hear what's up. we're split in two places here at the moment so...
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2012)

hemera said:


> Reianne pauses for a moment, "Hey are we waiting for Menik? He's still back checking out the alcove."




"I'll go get him" Galandra nods and walks off to Menik. "Psst, Menik. We are moving ahead, c'mon"  she whispers to him patting him in the shoulder, trying to keep her voice down.


----------



## jkason (May 8, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru tenses as he hears the noise.

"Okay, enough spreading ourselves thin. Let's get together and check this stuff out before we get pinned alone," the Rhat'matani man calls in a stage whisper.

[sblock=ooc]Ru wasn't wanting to mess with the door with the sleeping -- let dogs lie and all that -- so wasn't doing much as I thought we'd be proceeding through the area after Mesem. Without light, though, he can't go much of anywhere. 

SK, Is the sound coming from the southwest corner of this large central room (i.e., in the room with us), or just southwest in general (somewhere beyond the wall)?[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x1, nunchaku x1

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 8, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]The noise is coming from the southwest corner of the building, or in other words, down the hall that only Mesem and Dolgrin can see at the moment.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 8, 2012)

"There's something here, but I can't tell what's under the filth. Not urgent I guess."

Menik recasts his _dancing lights_, and goes to see what Mesem and the others are up to.

ooc: As long as there's no immediate threat, he will renew the spell indefinitely right before it expires.


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2012)

Galandra follows Menik back into the room and takes the rear again to make sure no one is going to surprise them. "Careful over there"


----------



## hemera (May 8, 2012)

As Galandra hustles Menik towards the rest of the group, Reianne waits until they both have gotten closer then moves into the next room so as to keep them in the light. "So, what's the plan? I'm ready for whatever you need me to do."  Reianne says eagerly.


[sblock=Mini stats]
Reianne Estril 

*AC:*  15 (Touch 11, Flatfooted 14) -1, carrying Sunrod in her right hand.
*HP:* 9/9

*Initiative:*  +1
*Perception* : -1 *Sense Motive*: -1 
*CMB:*  +2/+4 (tripping) *CMD:* 13/15 (resisting tripping)  
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +1

*Scorpion Whip:*  +2, 1d4+2, 15' Reach, Trip, Disarm, Performance, Nonthreating
*Longsword:*  +2, 19-20, 1d8+2
*Morningstar:* +2, 1d8+2
 *Dagger:*  +2, 19-20, 1d4+2
*Thrown Dagger:*  +1, 19-20, 1d4+2, 10' 
*
Combat Feats
Combat Expertise
Arcane Strike
Improved Trip

Bard Cantrips: Daze, Detect Magic, Drench, Lullaby, Mending 

1st Level Bard Spells (2/day): Charm Person, Sleep*

*Conditions:*  None

*In Hand:* Scorpion Whip, Sunrod

*2 Daggers*

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 8, 2012)

Lem walks to R17, but as he passes Mesem he whispers, "Best to let me go first.  Being quiet is not your strong suit.  Let's take a peek at what's making the noise and determine if it is threatening before investigating that muck."

He sneaks to the passage and peers down S16 and beyond to see what is making the noise.


----------



## Qik (May 8, 2012)

Mesem nods, allowing Lem to slip past him, still remaining ready to progress if the halfling is not quick to reappear.  While he waits, he speaks aloud a familiar incantation in the anticipation of further conflict.

[sblock=OOC]Can Lem even see in the dark?

Mesem will hold position, but if there's any sound of confrontation, or if Lem dallies, he'll move to S17 and scope out things for himself.

Also, casting Guidance.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 10/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (May 8, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Lem has normal vision, so he is standing in the last of the normal light from the sunrod and looking into dim light at the doors.  Since the light doesn't bend around the corner, the hallway is pitch black.[/sblock]There are two doors and a hallway heading north.  Nothing but silence comes from them.  To the south, some creature is pounding on the door occasionally as it paces back in forth in its "cell".  It looks like the door has been locked and then stones piled in front of it, just in case the lock gave way.
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 8, 2012)

Seeing Lem struggling to gaze into the darkness of the northern room, Mesem moves past him wordlessly (to S17) and has a look.






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 10/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (May 8, 2012)

[sblock=Mesem]You see a twenty foot hallway that is empty and ends in a stone wall like all the other walls here.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (May 9, 2012)

Dolgrin watches as Mesem and Lem continue down the "dark" hallway, hesitant to follow himself.  While the dwarf can obviously see much better than the majority of the group in the darkness, he frowns as he realizes that his creaking and squeeking armor would be a large hindrance to the stealth needed at the moment.  He motions for others to go ahead of him if they wish.


----------



## hemera (May 9, 2012)

Reianne, not exactly silent due to many jingling items in pockets and rustling armor, and not exactly subtle due to carrying a bright light sighs quietly while waiting in the back with Dolgrin.


----------



## jkason (May 9, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru chews the inside of his cheek, clearly pondering. 

"I'm thinking whatever's on the other side of those rocks is scary to the necromancer and his goons. So: not a puppy. Question is, do we just have another nasty, or is this an 'enemy of my enemy' scenario? Anyone want to try to talk to mystery prisoner?"

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x1, nunchaku x1

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (May 9, 2012)

Reianne looks up, "I'll give it my best attempt. It doesn't sound too happy to be there, so we can hopefully use that to our advantage." 

She heads down the hall towards the cell door. "Either that, or it'll eat us. It could go either way." she says cheerfully.

[sblock=ooc]
Unless stopped by someone, Reianne will head down to the cell and look inside.
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 9, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]The door is solid without any bars or windows to look through.  So, it would require opening the door to see what is inside.[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (May 9, 2012)

Undeterred by lack of any way to see inside, Reianne stands near the door opposite Lem. Quietly she asks, "So would someone like to open the door, or would someone care to grab the rod from me so I can?" In halfling she adds, "After all, with someone as fierce as you around Mister Lem what is there to fear?"

[sblock=ooc]
Ah, missed that! Apologies. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 9, 2012)

Mesem frowns.  "I do not like the idea of opening a door without knowing what we are unleashing.  Perhaps whatever is behind there will speak to us."

Mesem clears his throat, knocks on the door, and then says, first in Common, then in Elven, then in Celestial, "Hello?  You in there - can you understand me?"







[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 10/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (May 10, 2012)

It responds in common, *"Feed me!"* and pounds on the door some more.


----------



## Qik (May 10, 2012)

To say Mesem frowns at the response would be an understatement.  He turns to the others.  "That does not sound promising.  I would prefer to return to the door from whence the sounds of sleep were heard.  That seems preferable to this," he says, jerking his thumb in indication of the doorway.






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 10/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## jkason (May 10, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*



Qik said:


> "That does not sound promising.  I would prefer to return to the door from whence the sounds of sleep were heard.  That seems preferable to this," he says, jerking his thumb in indication of the doorway.




"Oh, I don't know. Do we know what our friend on the other side eats? Maybe he has a taste for goblin," Ru offers wryly. "We do have a couple lying around." 

He waves it off before anyone takes him seriously.

"Enh, you're probably right, Blue. We'll take on the sleeping dog, and maybe if that goes nowhere, we can talk about leaving an offering of goblins-on-the-halfshell."

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x1, nunchaku x1

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (May 10, 2012)

"I don't care _what_ it eats," Dolgrin says as he walks up to join the rest of the group, "but I don't think I should be getting in the habits of opening doors just because something that I don't know behind it is hungry.  Askin' for trouble..."


----------



## Qik (May 10, 2012)

Sensing a consensus, Mesem moves northward, stopping to examine whatever it is Menik had spotted in the rubble of the central room, then murmurs an incantation (casts Guidance), moves to the northern door (L8), and, as long as nobody objects, opens it.






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 10/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## soulnova (May 10, 2012)

Galandra doesn't like a bit about the 'feed me!' guy behind the door. She steps away and follows Mesem closely and readies her Greatclub in case something comes out from that door.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 10, 2012)

Lem also follows his companions, mumbling to himself, "He probably doesn't want to feed on oats.  Why can't we ever encounter vampire bunnies with a taste for carrots?"


----------



## Satin Knights (May 11, 2012)

After everyone bunches up at the door in their standard order, Mesem opens it to find four more goblins sleeping.

Mesem was careful enough that you have surprise 
[sblock=Combat]
Goblin1 ~ asleep
Goblin2 ~ asleep
Goblin3 ~ asleep
Goblin4 ~ asleep

Hit points
9/10 of 9/11 ~ AC 17 ~ Mesem ~ 
17 of 17 ~ AC 16 ~ Dolgrin ~ 
09 of 09 ~ AC 15 ~ Reianne ~
11 of 11 ~ AC 16 ~ Ru ~ 
07 of 07 ~ AC 17 ~ Menik ~ 
08 of 08 ~ AC 19 ~ Lem ~
11 of 12 ~ AC 15 ~ Galandra ~ 
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 11, 2012)

With a smirk, Lem moves quickly but quietly to L7 (Bricks Are Heavy) and coup de graces the sleeping goblin at K6.

Mini-stats
[sblock]
Lem the Cook (1st Level Monk of the Empty Hand)
HP: 8/8; AC: 19; AC Touch: 19; AC Flatfooted: 11; INIT: +7; BAB: +0; CMB: +4; CMD: 16; Fortitude: +3; Reflex: +8; Will: +6; Speed: 20'

-Unarmed Strike: Attack: +6; Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Flurry of Blows: Attack: +5/+5; Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Thrown Flask of Acid: Ranged Touch Attack: +6; Damage: 1d6, Crit: Nil, Range: 10 feet, Special: 1hp splash acid damage to those within 5 feet; 13 Flasks of Acid
--Thrown Tanglefoot Bag: Ranged Touch Attack: +6; hit target gains –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity and must make a DC 15 Reflex save or be glued to the floor; 2 Tanglefoot Bags
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 11, 2012)

Mesem smiles to himself at having caught the goblins unawares.  Stepping forward, he lashes out with clawed feet at the nearest goblin on the floor, then leans over, his mask-ish mouth twisting as it snaps at the sleeping creature.

[sblock=OOC]5' step to L7, claw-claw-bite, using Guidance on bite.[/sblock]





[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 10/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## hemera (May 11, 2012)

Reianne takes a couple steps forward and twirls her whip in an arc in anticipation of snapping it down at a sleeping goblin.

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry, I've been on an emergency shift since Wednesday. Just had a chance to get back to my email and a free half hour. :/ I'll just assume Miss Reckless here followed back along apologizing profusely. heh.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
  If I can, I'd to move to M7 

Thank you!
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 11, 2012)

"Perhaps we should interrogate the last one" Menik suggests.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 11, 2012)

"Didn't do us much good last time," Lem whispers in response, but shrugs neutrally.


----------



## jkason (May 11, 2012)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Wait, are we in a Surprise Round (only a move or standard action), or do we have surprise but a full round of actions? Most people appear to be acting as the latter, but I wanted to confirm.

We've also got at least two people trying for the same square (L7) again, so if we can sort out which squares are still available to move to, I'd be grateful. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 11, 2012)

[sblock=Surprise]I am going to say you had ambush until the first strike was made and a goblin squealed in pain, now you are in official surprise.

Lem moved in, started a full round action in Coup de grace, finishes next round.
Mesem 5' and claw/claw/bite killing his goblin, triggering surprise
The rest of you get a single move or std action
Reianne moved to M7, can use whip next round.
The rest unstated so far.

I expected you to sneak in and coordinate.  But the first squeal would wake all the goblins.
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 12, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Oops!  Sorry - perhaps I should have waited until we all got into position first.  My bad...[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (May 12, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]
Editing Power has been activated. Hooray for retcon power! (Now if only I code this way  )
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (May 12, 2012)

"Should have gotten that damned crossbow off of my back before..." Dolgrin complains before trailing off as he moves into the room, axe raised.


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2012)

Galandra doesn't sees the need for her to crowd the room and lets the rest of the goblins on the capable hands of her companions. She guards the door and keeps an eye on the hallway.


----------



## jkason (May 14, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

With the goblins struggling to get their bearings, Ru slides into the room and takes up a position by the furthest one, his Wakizashi ready should the creature choose to rise.

[sblock=Actions]Move to N7. I think that works, without provoking anything since the gobbos are still flat-footed. Will AoO with Wakizashi if the gobbo stands.

Also, FYI: Vacation notice[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x1, nunchaku x1

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 14, 2012)

Lem moves over to K6 and punches the goblin at K5 twice.  "No, stay down!"

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Lem the Cook (1st Level Monk of the Empty Hand)
HP: 8/8; AC: 19; AC Touch: 19; AC Flatfooted: 11; INIT: +7; BAB: +0; CMB: +4; CMD: 16; Fortitude: +3; Reflex: +8; Will: +6; Speed: 20'

-Unarmed Strike: Attack: +6; Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Flurry of Blows: Attack: +5/+5; Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Thrown Flask of Acid: Ranged Touch Attack: +6; Damage: 1d6, Crit: Nil, Range: 10 feet, Special: 1hp splash acid damage to those within 5 feet; 13 Flasks of Acid
--Thrown Tanglefoot Bag: Ranged Touch Attack: +6; hit target gains –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity and must make a DC 15 Reflex save or be glued to the floor; 2 Tanglefoot Bags
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (May 15, 2012)

"Here's one for ya..." Dolgrin says with a grin as he moves up to the nearest goblin, a quick slice of his axe moving towards the creature.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 15, 2012)

[sblock=Apologies]This is the seventh attempt to get this posted.  Jobs keep interrupting.[/sblock]

Instead of all tiptoeing in, chaos ensued as soon as Mesem opened the door.  Before you were four sleeping goblins.  Lem jumped in and went for a straight kill.  Mesem slipped just inside the doorway and managed to claw, claw and bite until he incapacitated his goblin.  Reianne stepped in to provide light, whip in hand.  Dolgrin mutters about his crossbow before deciding on the axe as he enters the room to threaten another sleepy goblin.  Ru weaves his way past his compatriots to get to the end of the group.
(end of your surprise actions)
The first goblin in the room going counter clockwise managed to squeal a bit as he died.  The second is getting manhandled by Lem.  The third stirred when the squeal happened, rolling over and continuing to snore.  The fourth swings a dagger he had hidden under his pillow at Dolgrin's knees.
(end of their surprise actions)
(start round 2)
Lem finishes his pummeling coup de grace on the goblin in the corner.
Dolgrin brings his axe down in retaliation and takes out the end goblin.
The rest of the party is up.
[sblock=Ru]The last sleeping one is faking it.  Your sense motive beat his bluff.[/sblock][sblock=Combat]
Goblin1 ~ dead
Goblin2 ~ dead
Goblin3 ~ asleep
Goblin4 ~ unconscious

Hit points
9/10 of 9/11 ~ AC 17 ~ Mesem ~ 
17 of 17 ~ AC 16 ~ Dolgrin ~  acted
09 of 09 ~ AC 15 ~ Reianne ~
11 of 11 ~ AC 16 ~ Ru ~ 
07 of 07 ~ AC 17 ~ Menik ~ 
08 of 08 ~ AC 19 ~ Lem ~ acted
11 of 12 ~ AC 15 ~ Galandra ~ [/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 15, 2012)

Mesem steps over the goblin he slaughtered and lashes out at the remaining one with both claws and jaws.

[sblock=Actions]5' step to K6, claw/claw/bite goblin at L5.[/sblock]





[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 10/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (May 15, 2012)

The fight is over.  (I may have to switch to orcs. )

 After Reianne waves her light stick around a bit and adjusts her position, you see another hallway like the south side.  It has the same one doorway leading towards the exterior and two doors and a hallway leading back towards the center.
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (May 15, 2012)

Impressed again by the well oiled machine that is her companions, Reianne peers down the corridor ahead. "So down this way, or back to the main room behind us? I..um..learned my lesson about being rash back there, so I'll leave it to someone more experienced."


----------



## Qik (May 15, 2012)

Mesem wipes his claws on the goblins' ragged sheets, then searches the creatures for anything of value as he contemplates Reianne's question.  "I would suggest we continue down this hallway.  It would strike me as ideal to avoid our hungry friend to the south."

[sblock=Actions]Mesem will search the goblins, then cast Guidance and move to S6, keeping his eye out for traps, etc.  He'll listen to the doors to see if he can learn anything about what's behind them.[/sblock]





[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 10/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## jkason (May 15, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru can do little more than watch impressed as his companions slaughter the goblins in their beds.

"Never would have guessed you lot were such efficient assassins," he says, smiling. "Well done, all."

He aids Mesem in searching the bodies for anything useful, though he doesn't seem to do much more than point out what Mesem already noticed, then falls back into line, keeping his mismatched weapons against differing needs. 

[sblock=ooc]Perception Aid (1d20+4=7)

Also, in case you missed it, heading out of town tomorrow AM, and will be gone until the 27th. If someone else wants to ghost Ru, that's fine. Out of combat, he'll do his best to disarm any traps Mesem finds. In combat, he's going for flanks / sneak attacks as best he can. 

Of course, as well as the others are doing, he may just be fine sitting back and playing cheerleader.  [/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x1, nunchaku x1

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 3/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 16, 2012)

"Looks like there's a door near the end," Lem says as he walks to R6.


----------



## soulnova (May 16, 2012)

Galandra nods to Menik. "They finished" she motions him to follow the rest. She gives a 'well-done nod' to her companions. "I don't know.... we should check the hungry one when we are done here. Starvation is an ugly way to die." she said as a matter of fact "If it's one of these poor bastards I would rather kill it quick. But for now, let's see what's behind this other door..."


----------



## possum (May 17, 2012)

"I've been killin' goblins since before you were born..." Dolgrin says with a grin at Ru.  "I'm beginning to agree with you, Galandra," he says.  [coler=yellow]"We've proved ourselves fit for tasks and I'm a bit curious about what's hungry.  I still don't want to know what it eats, though..."[/color]


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2012)

Galandra smirks at Dolgrin and  "Heh, with a little luck, it might eat goblins" 

She moves to N7 to wait for Ru to check the other door.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 17, 2012)

Searching the bodies finds the normal mundane equipment and armor, and two red flasks.  Ru says the look identical to the alchemist's fires he is carrying.  

Mesem and Lem moved down the hallway to find three doors.  Lem tries peering around the corner, but it is pitch black.  Mesem sees that it is just an empty hallway.  The three doors don't seem to be trapped, but they are locked.
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (May 17, 2012)

soulnova said:


> "Heh, with a little luck, it might eat goblins"



"Better them than us, right? Plus, if it doesn't you all are very efficient at dispatching things. I didn't even get a chance to get a spell cast before you had finished them off. Just amazing!" Reianne then heads down the corridor towards Lem and Mesem to shine some light down the darkened halls.

[sblock=ooc]
I'll head down to T6 to provide rodbearer duty. You are all so fast, I think I'm more cheerleader than Ru is even when away. 
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2012)

"Make sure to move the lights ahead" the ranger suggests. She will wait until everyone is ready to advance. "Anything interesting? More hungry people?" she asks Mesem.


----------



## Qik (May 17, 2012)

Lips pursed in concentration, Mesem shakes his head at Galandra's question as he beckons for Ru to join them.  "I do not hear a thing.  The doors are locked, but they seem safe."  The half-elf takes a step back into the empty hallway to allow some space for Ru.

[sblock=OOC]Someone else should grab the Alchemist's Fire; Mesem has no need of them.

Move to S7, have Ru come to S6 and attempt to open the door leading to S5/North.

Mesem casts Guidance again, because SK makes me paranoid that I need every advantage.  [/sblock]





[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 10/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (May 17, 2012)

Ru quietly unlocks the door, stands up, puts his tools away and draws his weapons.  Nothing is heard on the other side of the door.
[sblock=ooc]Does anyone want to reposition themselves before opening this door and starting a new fight?[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 17, 2012)

Mesem puts a hand on Ru's shoulder, indicating that he'll take point.  The two slide past each other in the cramped quarters, and, once everyone else is ready, Mesem opens the door.

[sblock=OOC]Mesem and Ru will swap squares; Mesem will insist on going in first.[/sblock]





[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 10/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## possum (May 18, 2012)

Dolgrin lazily moves closer to the group, axe in hand.  "Ready when you are..." he states.

[sblock=OOC]Move to Q, please.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 18, 2012)

"Hold on" Galandra moves behind Mesem (S8) and takes her bow. She readies a blunt arrow to fire at the first sight of trouble. 

[sblock=Killer +3 dmg] Deals additional damage equal to her weapon’s critical hit modifier when she scores a successful critical hit[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 11/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: Shortbow

Consumables: 17 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 39 Blunt Arrows, 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 20, 2012)

Mesem pushes the door open and takes the brunt of the attack from the creature inside.  An extremely large black spider attempts to bite Mesem as soon as the door opened, but Galandra's shot repelled it.  The spider backs up into the room a bit.  The room is full of spiderwebs.

The party is up.
[sblock=combat]
Very large black Spider with a red dot ~ -15 hp

Hit points
9/10 of 9/11 ~ AC 17 ~ Mesem ~ 
17 of 17 ~ AC 16 ~ Dolgrin ~ 
09 of 09 ~ AC 15 ~ Reianne ~
11 of 11 ~ AC 16 ~ Ru ~ 
07 of 07 ~ AC 17 ~ Menik ~ 
08 of 08 ~ AC 19 ~ Lem ~ 
11 of 12 ~ AC 15 ~ Galandra ~
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2012)

Galandra curses loudly as she lets the arrow fly. "_SHIII-!_"


----------



## Qik (May 20, 2012)

Even the usually-unflappable Mesem is taken aback by the room's occupant.  "Gods..." he mutters in awe at the creature, ducking just in time to avoid both its fangs and Galandra's arrow passing overhead.  Hearing the arrow's sickening impact, he comes out of his crouch, kicking out with first one foot, then the other, and then biting down fiercely.  The bite catches nothing but air, but both clawed kicks find their target.

[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming Mesem doesn't need to step into the room to reach the spider.  If he does, "make it so."[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 10/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (May 20, 2012)

[sblock=move needed]Yes, the spider had stepped back after attempting to bite, so you need to step into the room to hit it.  The spider is officially occupying square S3 and S4.

When you do, make a DC 19 STR check, CMB check or Escape Artist check or be grappled by the web upon entering the room.  Feet claws would be negated by the grapple.  If that happens, you can use your weapon in hand with the first claw die roll instead.

Or you could avoid the obvious webs with a different action.

PS. Your character sheet doesn't specify feet or hand claws.  It probably should specify feet.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 20, 2012)

[sblock=Check Added]Perhaps not the smartest move, but Mesem would step into the room.  I added a CMB check to my previous post.

Added a note about the claws being on his feet on the Weapon Statistics portion of his sheet.  Will do a more thorough update later.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 20, 2012)

The spider is definitely bloody, but still standing.


----------



## possum (May 20, 2012)

"Close the door!  Close the damned door!" Dolgrin shouts out as he sees the upper body of a spider nearly as large as the room it's in lunge out of the door.

After a brief moment of thought, a smile forms on the dwarf's face.  "The vials!  Throw one of those vials in there, _then_ shut the door!"


----------



## soulnova (May 21, 2012)

"Wait! Mesem is still inside!" Galandra shouts at Dolgrin. "Ru! Do you still have the Alchemist Fire!? Can you avoid hitting Mesem?" she asks urgently.


----------



## possum (May 21, 2012)

"Well wait for him to fall back, then!" Dolgrin says as he edges his way closer to the door.  "Then again, if he's got it..." he adds.


----------



## hemera (May 21, 2012)

Dropping the sunrod, Reianne searches frantically through her backpack when Galandra mentions Alchemist's fire but has the idea to pass her vial to Ru instead, "Vial, vial, I know I have one of those...in here somewhere..got it! Light that thing up!" 

[sblock=Actions]
I'll give my alchemist fire to someone less likely to hit a friendly with it. At least I could extinguish you if I did accidentally light on fire though 
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 21, 2012)

Lem throws his _tanglefoot bag_ at T4, trying to get leg and abdomen to slow it down.  "Eghads!  Do not want!"

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Lem the Cook (1st Level Monk of the Empty Hand)
HP: 8/8; AC: 19; AC Touch: 19; AC Flatfooted: 11; INIT: +7; BAB: +0; CMB: +4; CMD: 16; Fortitude: +3; Reflex: +8; Will: +6; Speed: 20'

-Unarmed Strike: Attack: +6; Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Flurry of Blows: Attack: +5/+5; Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Thrown Flask of Acid: Ranged Touch Attack: +6; Damage: 1d6, Crit: Nil, Range: 10 feet, Special: 1hp splash acid damage to those within 5 feet; 13 Flasks of Acid
--Thrown Tanglefoot Bag: Ranged Touch Attack: +6; hit target gains –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity and must make a DC 15 Reflex save or be glued to the floor; 2 Tanglefoot Bags
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 22, 2012)

The spider lunges a bit, trying to bite the food that has so graciously walked into the room, before it rudely kicked it.  Dazed from the kicks, it misses his target.   Ru throws in an alchemist's fire provided by Reianne, missing Mesem and the spider. It breaks against the wall splashing both of them with a bit of fiery goo.  It's fine fur frying was enough to knock the spider unconscious.

[sblock=combat]
Spider at -1, unconscious
web burning at 5' per round
Mesem not stuck in the web, but took one fire damage from the splash

Hit points
9/9 of 9/11 ~ AC 17 ~ Mesem ~ 
17 of 17 ~ AC 16 ~ Dolgrin ~ 
09 of 09 ~ AC 15 ~ Reianne ~
11 of 11 ~ AC 16 ~ Ru ~ 
07 of 07 ~ AC 17 ~ Menik ~ 
08 of 08 ~ AC 19 ~ Lem ~ 
11 of 12 ~ AC 15 ~ Galandra ~
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 22, 2012)

Shrugging off the burns from the alchemical fire, Mesem raises his sword and prepares to finish off the spider.

[sblock=OOC]Coup de grace the sucker.[/sblock]







[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 9/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (May 22, 2012)

Mesem finishes off the spider, but the fire continues to spread across the webs...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 22, 2012)

Lem takes a quick look into the burning room to see if there is anything worth salvaging.  Then he says to Mesem, "Alright, if there is nothing in here to grab, you might as well back out of there so we can close the door and avoid filling the hallway with smoke.  We can come back and search again when the webs are burned out, and smoke dispersed."


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2012)

_"Reianne"_ Galandra calls the girl to take out the fire. "You can't leave a fire unattended. It wouldn't be good if the place burned down before finding the cat"


----------



## hemera (May 22, 2012)

"Ok, a little tooooo much fire. So glad I learned this from my Aunt Vara! You'd  be surprised how often things catch fire in the theater..." Reianne twists her free hand in a rapid series of motions, intoning a quick incantation as she unleashes a torrent of water on the burning webs.


----------



## Qik (May 22, 2012)

As he withdraws into the hallway, Mesem says, "Will the fire cease burning once it has worked through the webs?  Or should we be concerned?"

[sblock=OOC]Any way we could actually know the answer to this?[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 9/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## possum (May 22, 2012)

"I don't know," Dolgrin says as he watches the flames engulf the web, "but I'm beginning to regret suggesting that vial..."

[sblock=OOC]Wasn't there a well upstairs?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 23, 2012)

With a couple castings, Reianne is able to put the fire out.  The stone walls probably wouldn't have burned, but several support braces are made of wood and could have been vulnerable.  

Lem notices a mummified lump in the far corner, under all the unburnt webs.

[sblock=ooc]There is a well upstairs.  Nobody checked to see if it had water in it.[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (May 23, 2012)

Standing in a small puddle of her own creation, Reianne bends down to scoop up the sunrod again. "So...which way now? Back to our hungry friend, or poke about this area?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 23, 2012)

*Lem the Cook*

"I spotted some kind of mummified body stuffed in the corner behind the spider.  Who wants to go in and give it a poke?"


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2012)

"I will" Galandra steps forward and investigates the lump by the spider. She takes care on not touching the spider as she seems fairly disgusted by it. She uses her falchion to check the body.


----------



## hemera (May 24, 2012)

"Ugh, cocooned in a spider web is not the way I'd want to go out. Poor soul."


----------



## Satin Knights (May 24, 2012)

Galandra searches the body of a long dead elf.  Most of its clothing and armor have have degraded into tatters over time, but the cloak and quiver seem in rather good shape.  Once she rolls the body over, she also finds a well crafted longsword.

[sblock=ooc]Had to give you loot some time. [/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2012)

[sblock=] When things are cleared out she will search the rest of the goblin's bodies. ;D 

Hey, I was reading the OP and I wanted to ask what does TXP and TGP mean?[/sblock]

She shows the findings to their companions. "I wonder why was an elf in here in the first place" she mutters to herself and moves back to the hallway. "Where to? The Hungry one or another door?"


----------



## Satin Knights (May 24, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]TXP is Time based XP earned, TGP is Time based gold pieces earned.  Since play by post is so slow, LPF has an extra mechanism where you earn XP and gold for every calendar day you are playing in a game.  It speeds up leveling and usually winds up being about 1/3 to 1/2 of the gold and XP that you earn while on adventure.  The TXP is counted as earned daily.  So, when the EXP (Encounter XP) and TXP both add up to 1,300, you will have earned your second level.  You get to level after you have finished your "current fight".  The TGP is part of the payout at the end of the adventure and cannot be spend until then.  It usually includes things like your initial 100 gp payment to take the job and such.

So, as of now, you have 875 XP of the 1,300 (fast track) needed to get to second level.[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (May 24, 2012)

Reianne shudders a bit as Galandra cuts away the cocoon on trapped individual, so she turns her attention instead to the hallway. "How about checking out our hungry "friend" back there? I'm sure we've got some food to spare, or at worst I've got another vial of fire to feed to him." 

[sblock=ooc]
Thanks for the explanation SK. I wasn't sure about that either. That helped a lot. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 24, 2012)

Lem shrugs his shoulders and says, "Sure.  If he likes I can make a garlic soup.  It looks like we've checked everything out here.  If you want to go back and check on the captive I'll join you, but I'm not going there alone.  Is there any more of this floor to explore?  Where does that eastern corridor lead?"

OOC: The door to the cell seemed to be at S16 on the map.  Lem last time stood at R17 and spoke inside.


----------



## hemera (May 25, 2012)

Reianne waves her hands nervously "Oh no, I'm not suggesting going alone. I'd rather be in the company of the well armed group investigating things than be poking about on our own." She looks back towards the room with the spider, "Incidentally, does anyone have a use for that blade we found there? I might if no else objects."


----------



## possum (May 25, 2012)

"Not a way I'd like to go," Dolgrin says as he see the desiccated body encased in the web.  The dwarf shakes his head.  "Poor elf..." he trails off, ending in a Dwarven word about someone with questionable parentage.  He follows Reianne and the others (if they go) to check on their hungry "friend."


----------



## kinem (May 25, 2012)

Menik bows his head and says a few words in Elven for his fellow elf.

[sblock=Elven]"May you find peace in the next life."[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 25, 2012)

Galandra hands over the sword to Reianne. "I don't really need it"


----------



## Qik (May 25, 2012)

"I believe the corridor (opposite the spider's room) is a dead end," replies Mesem, waiting for the others to remove anything of value from the unfortunate elf's body.  The half-elf sighs.  "I do not like the prospect of entering the room with the disembodied voice, but I believe we have otherwise exhausted our alternatives."

As if to accentuate his dissatisfaction with their options, he casts a simple spell for aid.

[sblock=OOC]Mesem casts Guidance.

I'm up for checking out the hungry guys' room if there are no other options, although it seems unlikely that it would lead anywhere.  SK, have we exhausted the other potential avenues of investigation in this area?  I don't mean to be lazy, but I'm having trouble finding the relevant maps.[/sblock]







[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 9/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## hemera (May 26, 2012)

[sblock=ooc] 
couldn't tell if we had run out of doors down here, so that's why I thought of doubling back by the by. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 26, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Casting Guidance and then asking the GM "What are we missing?  Isn't that an Augury spell?  Or is it Commune? 

Where you are standing, you still have two locked doors (R7 and T7) you haven't investigated yet.  Nobody has investigated the empty hallway 1/2 the party is standing in the one end of.  From here, it looks like just a dead end hallway.  

Over on the other side of the building, you have the cell with the hungry occupant.  Over there was also a hallway and two more doors.  

In the middle, Menik started investigating the main entrance hall before someone stole him away for a fight.  You have a good idea where the front door is, but haven't got there yet.  

You found a dwarf, in armor and with a backpack, at the well on the other side of the building.  (That is on this floor, I mispoke earlier about the well being upstairs.)  

Upstairs, there are at least two doors.  One, you are pretty sure is trapped fairly well.  The other has not been investigated.

You also have three well preserved items from the elf, when almost everything else he had has long crumbled to dust.

One unconscious goblin is upstairs, tied up.

The sun is setting.

I have gone and tweaked the token sizes on the map so they don't overlap the walls they are next to.  I also adjusted the "fog of war" black sections slightly to make the doors and walls stand out better. I have only been giving you the map sections of where you are, because you have been rushing around a bit.  Unless you pause and block things out on your own parchment, the overall picture gives too much information. 
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 26, 2012)

Galandra nudges Ru and points to one of the doors (T7). "Let's finish looking around this side of the building"


----------



## Satin Knights (May 27, 2012)

Ru kneels down by the door and starts examining before working.  During his second try, Ru hears the faint click he was hoping for.  He gathers his tools, stands and steps back into the alcove at the end of the hall.  He motions quietly to the door for whoever desires to be the first to open this surprise.  

T7 unlocked. Ru moves to U6 and draws his weapons.
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## possum (May 27, 2012)

Dolgrin motions that he should take point this time and readies the greataxe in his hands.


----------



## Qik (May 27, 2012)

Mesem requests to swap locations with Reianne, readying his sword.

[sblock=OOC]Switch places with Reianne, if she's up for it.  Cast Guidance again if needed.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 9/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## hemera (May 27, 2012)

Reianne switches places with Mesem, as quietly as she can manage.


----------



## soulnova (May 28, 2012)

Galandra moves to S7 and waits for the door to open. _"I really hope it's not a spider"_ she whispers to herself.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 28, 2012)

After everyone shuffles around and gets ready, Dolgrin pushes the door open.  Menik's light spheres and Reianne's glowsitck both light up bones.  Lots of bones.  And they are moving.  Dolgrin is the focus of attention.  Both lead skeletons are able to tear through Dolgrin's armor and draw blood.  Another skeleton with a long spear gets too bumped and jostled to land his strike.

The skeletons with reach struck first, the party is now up.
[sblock=combat]skeleton1 ~ AC 16
skeleton2 ~ AC 16
skeleton3 ~ AC 16
skeleton4 ~ AC 16
 skeleton5 ~ AC 16
skeleton6 ~ AC 16

Hit points
9/9 of 9/11 ~ AC 17 ~ Mesem ~ 
,,*6* of 17 ~ AC 16 ~ Dolgrin ~ 
09 of 09 ~ AC 15 ~ Reianne ~
11 of 11 ~ AC 16 ~ Ru ~ 
07 of 07 ~ AC 17 ~ Menik ~ 
08 of 08 ~ AC 19 ~ Lem ~ 
11 of 12 ~ AC 15 ~ Galandra ~
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## possum (May 28, 2012)

"Mercy me..." Dolgrin mutters in pain as the sharp claws of the skeletons cut right through him.  Blood running out of several wounds the dwarf sneers and looks straight at the animated bones in front of him.  "All of this for a Rogar-damned cat!" he screams out as he raises his axe above his head and brings it down towards the skeleton's skull.

[sblock=OOC]I'll gladly hold my move action to let someone else in here while I get some much needed healing.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 28, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

[sblock=ooc]Working my way through vacation backlog. Thanks to everyone for playing nice with Ru while I was gone.  [/sblock]

Ru had been playing quiet for a while. It wasn't clear if he was being stealthy or moping that he'd not been as effective in killing the sleeping gobbos. Either way, as the throng of skeletons came into view, he seemed to snap out of his reverie. 

His wakazashi clattered to the ground as he called to Reianne "We might need to start another bonfire, goggles. Let's start with the guy with the very big poker, I think." 

The Rhat'matani man pulled one of his own vials from his pack, then, and lobbed it into the room. In his fervor, however, his aim was off, and the vial shattered short of his intended target.

[sblock=Actions]*Free:* Drop Wakizashi
*Move* Retrieve alch fire (I believe the hard corner prevents AoO)
*Standard* Throw splash weapon vs. skelly 2:

Alchemist Fire vs. skelly 2; fire damage (1d20+4=8, 1d6=5)

Blargh. Roll miss coordinate:

Location on miss (1d8=2)

I'll need a call on this one, I think. The graphic from SRD assumes the thrower is directly ahead of the target, which Ru isn't. So, I'm not sure if 2 should be T7 or S7. And if it is S7, I'm assuming it's a crash into that wall that deals splash rather than some crazy around-the-corner throw into the hallway. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* Wakizashi dropped at U6

*In Hand:* nunchaku x1

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 28, 2012)

Galandra urges Dolgrin to move back. "Reainne, heal Dolgrin, you have the wand." With the greatclub ready she will attempt to take his place.



[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 11/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: Shortbow

Consumables: 17 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 38 Blunt Arrows, 4 days rations

[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## hemera (May 29, 2012)

Not sure of what to expect, Reianne is surprised by her first real sight of the undead. More so at the speed at which they lash out at the stout dwarf in the lead. "Hang on Dolgrin, I've got it here, tucked in my belt. I've got the tool for every situation today!" 

Dropping the sunrod again, wincing as it hits the floor again and hoping it doesn't break, she grabs the wand from her belt, intoning the activation phrase and hoping that it's magic is enough to counter the injuries the skeletons have caused.

[sblock=Actions]
so free to drop the rod, (poor thing is probably dinged to heck and back)
move to retrieve the wand (manipulate an item)
and standard to trigger (spell trigger)

Mini stats adjusted to reflect Wand in hand, and AC loss from wand in hand. (Also to note the alchemist fire that I am carrying originally 2, now 1)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Reianne Estril 

*AC:*  15 (Touch 11, Flatfooted 14) -1 to AC, carrying Wand in Off Hand
*HP:* 9/9

*Initiative:*  +1
*Perception* : -1 *Sense Motive*: -1 
*CMB:*  +2/+4 (tripping) *CMD:* 13/15 (resisting tripping)  
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +1

*Scorpion Whip:*  +2, 1d4+2, 15' Reach, Trip, Disarm, Performance, Nonthreating
*Longsword:*  +2, 19-20, 1d8+2
*Morningstar:* +2, 1d8+2
 *Dagger:*  +2, 19-20, 1d4+2
*Thrown Dagger:*  +1, 19-20, 1d4+2, 10' 
*
Combat Feats
Combat Expertise
Arcane Strike
Improved Trip

Bard Cantrips: Daze, Detect Magic, Drench, Lullaby, Mending 

1st Level Bard Spells (2/day): Charm Person, Sleep*

*Conditions:*  None

*In Hand:* Scorpion Whip, Wand of Cure Light Wounds

*2 Daggers
1 Alchemist Fire
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Qik (May 29, 2012)

Mesem's pulse first quickens, and then slows as his monastic training kicks in, as he sees both bony limbs and blades lash out at Dolgrin.  Leaning, he takes one hand off his sword and swings it forward, a blue-white arc of electricity arcing forward at one of the half-seen forms within the room.  It flashes errantly, scorching a mark into the side of the wall. 

"Fall back!" he yells to Dolgrin.  "Let them enter the corridor!"

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Mesem casts Jolt at Skeleton 1.  Did not include any penalties for cover, etc.

If Reianne 5' steps to R5, Dolgrin could fall back and then four of us would be in position to melee attack as the skeletons enter the hallway.  Looks to be the best positioning to me, though I'm open to alternatives, of course.[/sblock]





[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 9/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## soulnova (May 29, 2012)

On second thought, Galandra will do as Mesem say and let them enter the corridor. Better to take them on one on one.


----------



## kinem (May 29, 2012)

Menik readies himself to cast _disrupt undead_ at the first skeleton to come into his line of sight.

ooc: attack +3, damage 1d6


----------



## Satin Knights (May 29, 2012)

Dolgrin powers through with his axe, destroying the skeleton that stepped into the doorway and clawed him.  Just after he does that, another steps forward to take its place.  This new skeleton also swings at him with claws landing another blow.  Another spear wielder also steps forward to attack, but his shortspear will not reach yet.  Ru throws in an alchemist's fire, but hits the door instead of his target. This splashes catching almost all involved, including the dwarf. Reianne puts the rented wand to use.
party still up
[sblock=ooc]Dolgrin cannot 5' step around a hard corner, so until Mesem moves, he doesn't have a path to back out through.  If he moves, he would draw three AoOs.[/sblock][sblock=combat]skeleton1 ~ AC 16 ~ Destroyed
skeleton2 ~ AC 16 ~ 1 Fire
skeleton3 ~ AC 16 ~ readied
skeleton4 ~ AC 16 ~ 1 Fire  
 skeleton5 ~ AC 16 ~ 1 Fire ~ ready triggered
skeleton6 ~ AC 16 ~ 1 Fire ~ ready triggered

Hit points
9/9 of 9/11 ~ AC 17 ~ Mesem ~ move available
,,*8* of 17 ~ AC 16 ~ Dolgrin ~ move available
09 of 09 ~ AC 15 ~ Reianne ~
11 of 11 ~ AC 16 ~ Ru ~ 
07 of 07 ~ AC 17 ~ Menik ~ action available
08 of 08 ~ AC 19 ~ Lem ~ action available
11 of 12 ~ AC 15 ~ Galandra ~ action available
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 29, 2012)

"Lem, Mesem, _move_!" she urges the half-elf motioning him back into the hallway to allow Dolgrin to retreat. "Ru, can you hold in there!?"


----------



## Qik (May 29, 2012)

Mesem frowns, contemplating his course of action in the split second available to him.  Frustrated, he withdraws momentarily, in order to provide some space for Dolgrin's retreat.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]SK, I'm a little confused by your action indications.  Haven't Ru and Reianne acted this round?  And hasn't Reianne healed Dolgrin with her wand, for that matter?

If Reianne will allow him the space, Mesem will step to S5 in order to remain on the front line.  Otherwise, he'll move to Q6, although I fear he'll be pretty useless if he's not on the front line.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 9/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (May 29, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I missed the healing wand roll by Reianne, so I had rolled it myself.  But since her's was better, and first, I will use that.  I adjusted Dolgrim's hp.

Ru and Reianne have already acted.  That is why they don't have any actions listed as available. 

I am putting Mesem at Q6 because Reianne has already acted and didn't set a conditional move like Dolgrin did in his first post.  Yes, technically, she has a 5' available, but I don't want to get into two or three posts for each character per combat round other than talking (short commands/sentences).  Besides, that room is filled with sticky webs and 5' is not available.[/sblock]

Waiting on Lem's action...
[sblock=combat]skeleton1 ~ AC 16 ~ Destroyed
skeleton2 ~ AC 16 ~ 1 Fire
skeleton3 ~ AC 16 ~ readied
skeleton4 ~ AC 16 ~ 1 Fire  
 skeleton5 ~ AC 16 ~ 1 Fire ~ ready triggered
skeleton6 ~ AC 16 ~ 1 Fire ~ ready triggered

Hit points
9/9 of 9/11 ~ AC 17 ~ Mesem ~ 
,,*8* of 17 ~ AC 16 ~ Dolgrin ~ 
09 of 09 ~ AC 15 ~ Reianne ~
11 of 11 ~ AC 16 ~ Ru ~
07 of 07 ~ AC 17 ~ Menik ~ readied spell declared but not triggered yet
08 of 08 ~ AC 19 ~ Lem ~ action available
11 of 12 ~ AC 15 ~ Galandra ~ ready to hit one exiting into the hall declared
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 30, 2012)

Lem attempts to retreat to R-5.  If unable, he will slip back to O-6.  "Damnation!"


----------



## Satin Knights (May 30, 2012)

Lem starts to duck into the spider room, but Reianne reminds him, "It's sticky!"  He turns around and goes back up the hallway. The first skeleton steps out of the room.  Menik unleashes his positive energy ray and the skeleton crumbles to pieces and dust.  Another skeleton steps out in its place.  Galandra swings, but the greatclub bounces off the corner of the wall before striking its target.  This skeleton continues after the first target it saw, attacking Dolgrin and successfully causing him more pain.  Another from inside the doorway tries to strike with its shortspear, but this one is not as lucky.  Since the dwarf has exited the view of the one with the longspear, it changes targets to attack Ru unsuccessfully.
[sblock=Combat]skeleton1 ~ AC 16 ~ Destroyed
skeleton2 ~ AC 16 ~ 1 Fire
skeleton3 ~ AC 16 ~ 
skeleton4 ~ AC 16 ~ 1 Fire  
skeleton5 ~ AC 16 ~ Destroyed
skeleton6 ~ AC 16 ~ 1 Fire 

Hit points
9/9 of 9/11 ~ AC 17 ~ Mesem ~ all actions available 
,,*4* of 17 ~ AC 16 ~ Dolgrin ~ all actions available 
09 of 09 ~ AC 15 ~ Reianne ~ all actions available 
11 of 11 ~ AC 16 ~ Ru ~ all actions available 
07 of 07 ~ AC 17 ~ Menik ~ all actions available 
08 of 08 ~ AC 19 ~ Lem ~ all actions available 
11 of 12 ~ AC 15 ~ Galandra ~ all actions available 
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 30, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*



soulnova said:


> "Ru, can you hold in there!?"




"Unless you have some kind of teleport in your quiver, Gally, I think I'll have to," Ru calls back with his usual bravado, though his cocky smile seems a tad forced at the moment.

[sblock=ooc]Took me a lot longer than I expected, SK, but Ru finally has some color in his cheeks.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* Wakizashi dropped at U6

*In Hand:* nunchaku x1

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2012)

jkason said:


> "Unless you have some kind of teleport in your quiver, Gally, I think I'll have to," Ru calls back with his usual bravado, though his cocky smile seems a tad forced at the moment.




"Good" she nods and tries to strike again the skeleton. She wonders if Mesem and Dolgrin will change places now. The dwarf doesn't look good at all. "If you are staying here, just defend, Dolgrin. Ru and I will try to dispatch them as they come" she suggest to her companion.


[sblock=OOC] Yeah... luck is not on her side today[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 11/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: Shortbow

Consumables: 17 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 38 Blunt Arrows, 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## possum (May 30, 2012)

Dolgrin gives a determined grin as he stares at the skeleton that has just swiped at him.  "Care to join your brothers!" he boasts as he takes a sideways swing aimed at the ribcage.

He shifts back a few feet after.


----------



## Qik (May 30, 2012)

Moving past Dolgrin, Mesem prepares to strike at the next vulnerable skeleton.

[sblock=Actions]Assuming Dolgrin takes a step backwards, Mesem will move to S6.  If Dolgrin killed skeleton 4, Mesem will ready his attack for a skeleton to step out of the room and into the hallway.  If none does so, then he will attack skeleton 6.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 9/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (May 31, 2012)

Galandra's club needs more practice, for it is not serving her well.  Dolgrin's blade is barely able to separate the skeleton's joints and drop it before he backsteps.  Mesem steps in, meeting another skeleton in the doorway and slices his heavy blade through the creature, dropping it.

half the party still up.
[sblock=combat]skeleton1 ~ AC 16 ~ Destroyed
skeleton2 ~ AC 16 ~ 1 Fire
skeleton3 ~ AC 16 ~ 
skeleton4 ~ AC 16 ~ Destroyed
skeleton5 ~ AC 16 ~ Destroyed
skeleton6 ~ AC 16 ~ Destroyed

Hit points
9/9 of 9/11 ~ AC 17 ~ Mesem ~ 
,,*4* of 17 ~ AC 16 ~ Dolgrin ~  
09 of 09 ~ AC 15 ~ Reianne ~ all actions available ~ standing in sticky webs
11 of 11 ~ AC 16 ~ Ru ~ all actions available 
07 of 07 ~ AC 17 ~ Menik ~ all actions available 
08 of 08 ~ AC 19 ~ Lem ~ all actions available 
11 of 12 ~ AC 15 ~ Galandra ~ [/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 31, 2012)

Menik gets ready to cast _disrupt undead_ again, hoping to repeat his success should another skeleton show itself.


----------



## jkason (May 31, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

[sblock=ooc]Ack. Sorry. Missed the edit to move us to the next round.[/sblock]

"Hey now, some of us like the way we look with our flesh still on, knobby knees," Ru quips as he dodges away from the longspear stabbing past the corner.

"Between the fire and the long pointy, I think I'll hunker down here," he adds, pulling a second nunchacku from his belt. He gives them both a quick test spin, taking his time to line up his shot when one of the skeletons comes within range.

[sblock=Actions]*Move* Draw second nunchaku
*Standard* Ready nunchaku attack when one of the skeletons comes within melee range of him. Rolls include -4 for corner cover:

Readied Nunchaku attack (corner cover). (1d20=20, 1d6=4)

Crit threat . . . 

Crit confirm;crit damage (1d20=19, 1d6=1)

Crit confirm. Lousy damage rolls, though, so only 5 damage overall when / if the readied attack is triggered.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* Wakizashi dropped at U6

*In Hand:* nunchaku x2

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (May 31, 2012)

Reianne moves out into the hallway to get a better position to use her wand again on Dolgrin. 

[sblock=Actions]
5' step to S6
Use Wand on Dolgrin, (Dropping it to 21 charges)
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 31, 2012)

*Lem the Halfling Cook*

Lem rushes up to S6 to complete the melee line and readies himself for some martial arts action.  He asks Ru and Mesem, "You didn't really think I'd let you steal all the kills, did you?"

OOC: Lem is a halfling, so it should be possible for those behind to fire above and past him.

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Lem the Cook (1st Level Monk of the Empty Hand)
HP: 8/8; AC: 19; AC Touch: 19; AC Flatfooted: 11; INIT: +7; BAB: +0; CMB: +4; CMD: 16; Fortitude: +3; Reflex: +8; Will: +6; Speed: 20'

-Unarmed Strike: Attack: +6; Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Flurry of Blows: Attack: +5/+5; Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Thrown Flask of Acid: Ranged Touch Attack: +6; Damage: 1d6, Crit: Nil, Range: 10 feet, Special: 1hp splash acid damage to those within 5 feet; 13 Flasks of Acid
--Thrown Tanglefoot Bag: Ranged Touch Attack: +6; hit target gains –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity and must make a DC 15 Reflex save or be glued to the floor; 2 Tanglefoot Bags
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 31, 2012)

Reianne steps out and heals Dolgrin some more.  Lem wanted to rush in, but Reianne is now in his way, so he only makes it half way.  The unarmed skeleton steps into the doorway, only to meet Ru's nunchacku and fall to pieces.  The one with the longspear attacks Mesem, with only the mage armor saving Mesem from being skewered.  The cluttered pile of bones at Mesem's feet is starting to get thick.

party is up
[sblock=combat]skeleton1 ~ AC 16 ~ Destroyed
skeleton2 ~ AC 16 ~ 1 Fire
skeleton3 ~ AC 16 ~ Destroyed
skeleton4 ~ AC 16 ~ Destroyed
skeleton5 ~ AC 16 ~ Destroyed
skeleton6 ~ AC 16 ~ Destroyed

Hit points
9/9 of 9/11 ~ AC 17 ~ Mesem ~ all actions available 
,,*8* of 17 ~ AC 16 ~ Dolgrin ~  all actions available 
09 of 09 ~ AC 15 ~ Reianne ~ all actions available 
11 of 11 ~ AC 16 ~ Ru ~ all actions available 
07 of 07 ~ AC 17 ~ Menik ~ all actions available 
08 of 08 ~ AC 19 ~ Lem ~ all actions available 
11 of 12 ~ AC 15 ~ Galandra ~ all actions available  [/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 31, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

"Pardon me," Ru says as he slips past Mesem and tumbles underneath the final skeleton's spear. "Just thought I might be a bit better at working with our friend and his extra large extension."

Ru dances to the right, both nunchaku lashing out. The skeleton dodges one only to move into the path of the second, which connects with a solid crack. 

[sblock=Actions]*Move* to U7 (bottom left corner of the room), using Acrobatics to avoid AoO:

Acrobatics to avoid AoO (1d20+8=23)

*Standard* Two weapon attack with nunchaku:

TWF Nunchaku attack; damage (1d20+2=16, 1d6=4, 1d20+2=15, 1d6=5)

One hit for 4 damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* Wakizashi dropped at U6

*In Hand:* nunchaku x2

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 31, 2012)

Mesem steps into the room on the heels of Ru's acrobatics, over the gathering pile of charred bones, and lashes out at the creature, gracefully kicking out his clawed feet, and then snapping his mask-jaws at the skeleton before him, landing two solid blows in the process.

[sblock=Actions]5' step to T7, full attack.[/sblock]





[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 9/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## possum (Jun 1, 2012)

Dolgrin heads to the back of the hallway, holding his wounds in his free hand.  He makes a motion with his head to the others, as if telling them that they're free to go down the hallway if they wish.

Move to O6


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 1, 2012)

Mesem manages to get his kicks and bite in, even though Ru had done enough damage to make the abomination fall.

fight over


----------



## jkason (Jun 1, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru relaxes as the skeleton staggers and Mesem aids in disassembling it. Glancing around to make sure nothing else is running out to attack, he slides his nunchaku back into his belt, giving the half-elf a congratulatory pat on the shoulder as he moves past him and back into the hallway.

"Well, I guess this place is pretty fully booked for the Ultimate Evil holiday Grimspiller has planned," he offers. The swarthy young man retrieves his dropped Wakizashi and draws its match, then. 

"Goggles, if you can patch up the rest of the leaks in our beardy friend, I'm going to see if I can't hack some of these webs out enough to get a better look at the spider food's gear. Whatever didn't rot must be pretty resilient. Anyone have magic sight they can lend me to see what kind of charms might be laid on it?"

[sblock=ooc]Planning to hack through the webbing if possible and retrieve the intact gear on the dead elf, asking anyone with Detect Magic to give it a look, as well. Once Ru's got that, he'll move back in to search the skeletons if needed.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* none

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 1, 2012)

Galandra will help to check the skeleton. "We must hurry. He might be sending more undead to welcome us" she turns to Ru and Mesem "By the way... good work"


----------



## hemera (Jun 1, 2012)

As she watches the last of the skeletons collapse back into death, Reianne heads over to Dolgrin, discharging the wand and watching as the wounds of battle disappear. "Gotta say Dolgrin, you are one tough dwarf. They tore into you pretty hard but you just kept on going. Great job my man!".

After healing Dolgrin, she turns her attention to the gear still on the elf and the sword Galandra passed her from his corpse with her magic to check for any enchantments.

[sblock=ooc]
I'll use one charge definitely, and a second charge if needed.

Using Detect Magic afterwards. I'm pretty sure she passed me that. Could be mistaken though..

20 charges now remain. Will change if second charge used. Will update in mini stats/wiki as soon as I'm not updating from work today. ^.^
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 1, 2012)

jkason said:


> "Well, I guess this place is pretty fully booked for the Ultimate Evil holiday Grimspiller has planned," he offers.






soulnova said:


> "By the way... good work"




Mesem nods, both in acceptance of the compliment and in agreement at Ru's studious assessment.  "I agree; we have certainly been met with a high volume of opposition."  Looking about the hallway at nothing in particular, he adds, "One wonders how much further we have to go to find this Grimspiller.  He almost assuredly must be aware of our presence at this point."







[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 9/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 2, 2012)

Instead of opening the next door to find another possible surprise, Ru trudges through the sticky webs to do a bit of looting.  With careful carving of webs off of the carcass, he is able to free a fine looking cloak.  Handing it back, he continues on.  The quiver on the elf's back has held up well too.  The poor deceased was carrying a longsword that was recovered earlier, but did not have a bow slung.  At least one is not found here.  Rolling the body over, the coin purse was partially protected all this time.  But its stitches rip when he picks it up.  Out pours a pile of gold, a bit of silver and a large pearl.

Reianne casts Detect Magic to find that several things are glowing.  So much so, she winds up casting it again as she studies each item to see what secrets it will reveal.
[sblock=magic items]I was wondering if someone was going to get around to this.   Between Reianne and Menik they can figure out:
Cloak of Resistance +1 (1,000 gp value)
Pearl of Power 1st level (1,000 gp value)
Masterwork Longsword (315 gp value)
Efficient Quiver (1800 gp value) contains
Masterwork +2 STR Composite Longbow (600 gp value)
45 arrows (2 gp value)
76 gp, 10 sp
 [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 2, 2012)

Lem whistles in appreciation.  "That'll buy a lot of spices."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 2, 2012)

Galandra eyes widened and lit up when she looked at the Composite bow and the quiver, very much like a child entering a candy store. "Uhm" she turned her gaze to everyone else, not sure if the others cared about it. She wanted them badly, but she was sure they might want to sell them back and share the money equally. "Can I...?" she trailed off.


----------



## kinem (Jun 2, 2012)

"That pearl can allow some prepared spells to be re-cast later" Menik says. "Perhaps I should hold on to that, at least for now."


----------



## jkason (Jun 3, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru nods to both Menik and Galandra. "Unless you think there's a castle store where we can sell these baubles off, seems to me we might as well put them to use while we're here," he says, offering up the archery items to Galandra and leaving the pearl to Menik's care. "That cloak is probably best for the front line," he offers, looking to Dolgrin and Mesem.

"Or, you know, it might be nice to help out if I mess up on one of these traps," Ru adds with smirk.

[sblock=ooc]Menik and Galandra seem to be the logical choices for bow/quiver and pearl. I think Reianne's already got the longsword. The cloak is kind of up for grabs, though I expect the front line fighters might use it most?[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* none

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 4, 2012)

Mesem nods.  "I am in agreement with Master Ru: we would do well to use what is put before us."

As the others divvy up the items, the half-elf moves to inspect the remaining locked door on this side, murmuring an incantation to help with the process.

[sblock=OOC]I'm certainly happy to have Mesem take the cloak if everyone else is okay with that: saves are his Achilles Heel, and he's worth very little if he fails the wrong will save, so every little bit helps.

Mesem will inspect the door at R7 to see if he can hear anything inside.  Casting Guidance to help with that.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 9/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +1 Ref: +1 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +2 Ref: +0 Will: +6 (+8 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## possum (Jun 4, 2012)

"Got no use for a bow, myself," Dolgrin says as Galandra eyes the weapons.  "So I don't mind.  Looks like there's nothing in there for me."

The dwarf takes a knee on the ground and draws a very rough map of the area so far, quickly placing an "X" in the rooms the group had already been in.  "Look about right?" he asks to the rest.  "Now what?"


----------



## hemera (Jun 4, 2012)

After leaving her old blade with the elf, Reianne hums happily as she tests out the balance of her new blade by slicing away a few of the remaining webs. After which, she kneels next to Dolgrin looking down at his map. "Well Mesem is checking that room there", she points to a spot in the dirt corresponding to the room. "I think after that it leaves the other side, and the main room?" She thinks about that for a moment.

She wathches Mesem heading down to check the door, "Well, let's see what see what mister Mesem discovers if anything up ahead. Can't be too careful you know. Those skeletons did quite a number on a stalwart dwarf like you, so...delicate types like me had better watch their back." 


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Reianne Estril 

*AC:*  15 (Touch 11, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 9/9

*Initiative:*  +1
*Perception* : -1 *Sense Motive*: -1 
*CMB:*  +2/+4 (tripping) *CMD:* 13/15 (resisting tripping)  
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +1

*Scorpion Whip:*  +2, 1d4+2, 15' Reach, Trip, Disarm, Performance, Nonthreating
*Masterwork Longsword:*  +3, 19-20, 1d8+2
*Morningstar:* +2, 1d8+2
 *Dagger:*  +2, 19-20, 1d4+2
*Thrown Dagger:*  +1, 19-20, 1d4+2, 10' 
*
Combat Feats
Combat Expertise
Arcane Strike
Improved Trip

Bard Cantrips: Daze, Detect Magic, Drench, Lullaby, Mending 

1st Level Bard Spells (2/day): Charm Person, Sleep*

*Conditions:*  None

*In Hand:* Masterwork Longsword, (Ever increasingly battered) Sunrod

*2 Daggers*, Wand of Cure Light Wounds (20 Charges)
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 4, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru gives the makeshift map a once over and nods. 

"Looks resonable. Since we're stopped anyway, though, might do us some good to map on something more than the floor," he says, sheathing his blades. He falls smoothly into a crossed-legged seated position as he pulls his bag around, producing ink, an inkpen, and a piece of parchment. He lays the parchment on the floor and begins reproducing Dolgrin's map, doing his best to make it clear while leaving plenty of room for expansion.

"We're already telling most of these folk we're coming since we have to use light and they don't. Better to have good bearings than get turned around." 

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* none

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 4, 2012)

hemera said:


> She wathches Mesem heading down to check the door, "Well, let's see what see what mister Mesem discovers if anything up ahead. Can't be too careful you know. Those skeletons did quite a number on a stalwart dwarf like you, so...delicate types like me had better watch their back."





"Don't worry, they'll need to get through me first" Galandra says taking the bow and the quiver. She makes sure to put her most of her arrows inside of it to make space and prepares the composite bow.


[sblock=OOC] Should I edit my wiki page too to include this stuff for the moment?[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 11/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3 (60ft)
+2STR Composite Longbow +3 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables: On Efficient Quiver (12 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 38 Blunt Arrows), 50 normal arrows , 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jun 5, 2012)

"Just wasn't expectin' them in that number..." Dolgrin says with a slight grin.  "Silly cat got me in a world of hurtin'."  When the ink and paper copy of his map is finished, Dolgrin erases his original work with one well placed swipe of his foot.  "Let's go."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 5, 2012)

Mesem listens at the other door.  He doesn't hear anything, but it is identical to the one that contained the skeletons .  This door is locked as well.

[sblock=loot division]Galandra ~ Efficient quiver and Composite longbow with +2 STR rating
Mesem ~ Cloak of Resistance +1
Menik ~ Pearl of Power +1
Reianne ~ Masterwork longsword, (You don't have to ditch your old one.)
Dolgrin ~ nothing so far.  My, where would a dwarf's special item be?
Ru ~ nothing so far
Lem ~ nothing so far

* Yes, you would add the items you are taking to your character sheets now.
[/sblock][sblock=Mapping]Ah, good idea. 
Lower floor.





Upper floor




[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 5, 2012)

Mesem moves away from the door to don the cloak.  "There is no sound coming from behind that door," he says, gesturing to it.  "It reminds me of that one..." The half-elf points to the door from which the group of skeletons came from.

Looking over Ru's shoulder at his newly-drawn map, he says, "I think we need to ask ourselves at what point do we stop simply opening doors blindly in the hopes of finding the subject of our pursuit behind one of them?  If Grimspiller is the master of this fortress, I doubt he is hiding in one of these small rooms, no?"  He looks to the others.  "I believe it would make sense for him to be hiding somewhere behind the well-trapped door we encountered on the walkway when we first entered."

"Perhaps we should ask our bound friend upstairs."

[sblock=OOC]Boy does that map ever make life easier.  Good thinking jk, and thanks SK.

I think somebody should check out whatever it is that Menik spotted in the rubble of the main entrance way on the first floor.  Beyond that, I think our best bet is to try to question the bound goblin that's upstairs.  I feel like if we just keep opening doors, things are going to get worse before they get better.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 9/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Ref: +2 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +3 Ref: +1 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## jkason (Jun 5, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

[sblock=ooc]To be fair, possum started mapping first; I just realized that Ru's limited equipment actually included paper and ink.  That, and SK had already posted that he was restricting the map because we weren't mapping, so I figured if we were stopped to that, might as well make it portable. 

Good thing, though, because there are at least a couple rooms that I didn't realize were rooms. [/sblock]

Ru considers, then shrugs. 

"We ran down here hoping to head off the gobbos, but at this point, unless they're holed up in one of the remaining rooms, I expect Grimmy the Cat-napper knows we're here. Might as well see what we can get out of our friend upstairs, I suppose.

"We might want to leave a lookout down here at the foot of the stairs to warn us against reinforcements. You or Dolgrin are probably the best choices there, since neither of you would need the tell-tale light the rest of us do."
[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* none

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 5, 2012)

"While you talk to our friend, I'll check the other goblins." Galandra will be searching around the several corpses and pile them up for later burning. She's not one to leave materials for the necromancers to use.


----------



## hemera (Jun 5, 2012)

Reianne listens in and ponders her options as everyone discusses their next move. "As I remember, Menik speaks their language and I'm pretty good at magical persuasion, so we can try and coax whatever you want out of him. Assuming I do better with my magic this time around." She flushes for a second. "But we can give it a go, and see what we can get. Hope for the best right?"

[sblock=ooc]
I actually dropped my old blade just to stay unencumbered. So I decided to do something respectful with it. Now if I come across something more valuable, well she'll just have to deal with slowing down. 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 5, 2012)

"Before heading upstairs, I want another look over here" Menik says, inspecting the hall where he thought he saw something earlier.


----------



## possum (Jun 6, 2012)

"Fine by me, lad, but I don't think that I'll taking point for a little while," Dolgrin says.  "Especially not against any skeletons.  Not again..."


----------



## Qik (Jun 6, 2012)

"I am happy to take the lead in the investigation of subsequent rooms," says Mesem, "but for now, I will join you upstairs in your interrogation of the prisoner."







[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 9/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Ref: +2 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +3 Ref: +1 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## hemera (Jun 6, 2012)

Reianne looks over at Mesem, "Well if magic doesn't work, those talons of yours might be pretty persuasive. They certainly made short work of his friends after all."


----------



## jkason (Jun 6, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru bites his lip. "Not too keen on poking in dark corners if neither of the big boys are 'round, but I suppose I can always just scream real loud if we find trouble, and you do have that handy 'smack undead around' cantrip. Let's take a quick peek, Whitey," Ru says to Menik. He swaps out one of his blades for a nunchaku, then, and sticks with the wizard's dancing lights.

[sblock=ooc]Because I don't want color in my prose to obscure too much: 

* My assumption is Menik's not talking about actually progressing down a hall, but trying to get a better-lit view of somewhere we've already been. If he's talking about strolling down a ways, Ru wouldn't be inclined to wander off alone like that.

* It sounds like neither Dolgrin or Mesem are inclined to stand watch at the stair bottom? I believe they're the only ones with Darkvision, but I could be wrong.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* none

*In Hand:* Wakizashi, nunchaku

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 6, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I believe possum volunteered Dolgrin.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 7, 2012)

[sblock=PS]If I'm misinterpreting what Dolgrin said, I'm happy to have Mesem stand guard.  Given he doesn't speak Goblin, he won't be much help with the interrogation.[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Jun 7, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]
sorry, I've got a migraine so I'm not thinking clearly. can someone tell me who's doing what/where at the moment? 
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jun 7, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I'm fine with taking up the rear guard at the moment.  I think with another heal, I'd be a bit more confident at the front, as I got hit *hard* by those skeletons.  Unless I missed a previous heal.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 7, 2012)

With Dolgrin standing guard downstairs, Mesem makes his way with the others upstairs to interrogate the prisoner.

[sblock=OOC]Mesem won't be much help in the interrogation, but at least he'll be there for moral support.    Let's wake this sucker up and ask him some questions.

hemera - I believe Menik was going to check on whatever he spotted in the rubble at the main entrance, then we're all heading upstairs to interrogate the goblin we tied up while Dolgrin stands guard downstairs.[/sblock]





[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 9/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Ref: +2 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +3 Ref: +1 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 7, 2012)

Lem walks with Mesem and gives him a sideways look, "How do you want to handle this?  If we promise to let him go for helping us, we'll have to abide by our word."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 8, 2012)

[sblock=Migraine]I think they are splitting the party in four different directions.  Dun Dun Duh![/sblock]
Galandra and Lem gather bodies, stripping them of saleable items and piling them together.  The items are piled by the throne.  The bodies are piled together on the stone floor.  For the moment, they have left the dwarf and elf alone.  Nobody thinks they can move the carcass of the spider.

Menik and Ru look at the central hallway.  They find graffiti.  Apparently many people have written on these walls over the years.  "Rogar, out of supplies.  Back in four days." "Killgor rules this land." Killgor crossed out and replaced with Maraovon, who was replaced with Haganlath, etc.  Then came the goblins.  Fearing evil words, they covered the walls the best they could with feces to remove the power from the words.
[sblock=Ru]You find a secret door at S11.  Knowing that it is there, you find its duplicate on the other side at S12 as well.[/sblock]

Dolgrin is standing guard at the bottom of the stairs.  He does not hear signs of battle from above. (Dolgrin is at 15 of 17 HP)

Mesem and Reianne have gone back up stairs to interrogate the one unconscious goblin.  He currently isn't talking much.

Ugg!!!  By the time I get it mapped and ready for post it changed!!!
The pile getting too deep to deal with for the little one, Lem joins Mesem and Reianne upstairs.

[sblock=map]
Lower floor




The pile is getting a bit deep!




Upper floor




[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 8, 2012)

"I have no intention of lying to the creature," Mesem responds to Lem, "but I would not like to see him let go, either.  His decisions have already determined his death, as far as I am concerned."

Mesem kneels to inspect the bound goblin and then attempts to wake him up.  He speaks an incantation to help with the process.
[sblock=OOC]We're going to need Menik up here to interrogate, unless someone else speaks goblin.

Casting Guidance.  Can I heal check to try and wake him?[/sblock]





[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 9/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Ref: +2 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +3 Ref: +1 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## jkason (Jun 8, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru points to the northern wall with the tip of his Wakizashi.

"See the seam there? this wall opens into that hallway we were in before. And with all the symmetry in the architecture..." he turns to the opposite wall, then nods. "Yup. Another one here.

"I think we've seen all we're going to see without heading further in, and I don't know about you, whitey, but I'm not keen on that without our heavies.

"Besides," he adds with a mischievous grin, noticing Lem wander up the stairs, as well. "I think we need you to translate whatever nasty threats or empty promises we're planning for our friend upstairs. So what say we make our way up?

"How about you, Gal? Had about enough of carting corpses yet?" he says to Galandra by way of invitation to join the others.

[sblock=ooc]Trying to get everyone but the guarding Dogrin back upstairs for the interrogation, where I'm sure Ru will be appalled to discover lying has been ruled out. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* none

*In Hand:* Wakizashi, nunchaku

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Mesem doesn't speak goblin, and what he know can't hurt him...[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 8, 2012)

"Good eye, Ru. Upstairs, then."

Menik heads upstairs to take part in the interrogation. "I guess I'm the one who has to deal with him. I expect we'll need to offer him something to get him to talk. Normally, that would be his life. Unless anyone has a better idea."


----------



## hemera (Jun 8, 2012)

Reianne looks at Menik, "I'll charm him, you can do the talking. Besides you can offer whatever you want. Whether you have any intention of giving it is a different story altogether now isn't it?"

Once Mesem rouses him, Reianne starts her incantation hoping that it takes effect.

[sblock=ooc]
So hopefully third attempt at a spell actually works.  Charm person here we go!
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







Qik said:


> Mesem doesn't speak goblin, and what he know can't hurt him...




Sadly, neither does Ru, or I have a feeling he'd subscribe to just that philosophy re: all these folks with so many scruples. [/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 8, 2012)

Galandra drops the last goblin corpse on the pile and tries to clean her hands on the side of her trousers. She gives a slight frown at Ru but nods. "Yeah, this is done. Let's join them upstairs..."


[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 11/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3 (60ft)
+2STR Composite Longbow +3 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables: On Efficient Quiver (12 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 38 Blunt Arrows), 50 normal arrows , 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 8, 2012)

"Killing him, especially after we promise not to, would set a dangerous precedent in my opinion. As far as we know, he has done nothing wrong. He fought as hired muscle, just as we did. The only difference is that we are supposedly on the good side - yet killing a helpless prisoner would hardly be a good example of that."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 8, 2012)

"He doesn't have to be helpless." Galandra offers to Menik. "Give him a dagger and I'll dispatch him in a fair combat... otherwise, letting him go might become troublesome in the future. I heard Goblins have a thing with grudges"


----------



## kinem (Jun 8, 2012)

"That wouldn't be any better. And from whom did you hear this bit of knowledge - from a scholarly expert on humanoid psychology and culture, or from a drunken man at the bar boasting of his adventures?"


----------



## Qik (Jun 8, 2012)

Mesem seems to be growing annoyed by the philosophical debate.  "I for one am not intending to lie to this creature, nor am I intending on letting him go, at least not until we have dealt with his master.  And for that matter, I have made no claims to be on the side of good or evil - I am here to help the one who has hired us, and to test and grow my martial skills in doing so.  Now, will someone help me awaken and communicate with this creature before I kill him just to end this discussion?"

[sblock=OOC]Don't mind me - Mesem's just getting a bit cranky.  [/sblock]  






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 9/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Ref: +2 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +3 Ref: +1 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## soulnova (Jun 9, 2012)

"Look, we -can't- let him go and I wouldn't let him tied to starve here. That would certainly be too cruel. I wouldn't wish that for anybody. So, if you find another way to stop him from getting to his friends and try to get back at us, I'm all ears."  Galandra shrugged. "Otherwise, a quick painless death is the only other option I can see."

She will poke the goblin to wake him up.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 9, 2012)

The rest of the party make their way back up stairs to deal with the one unlucky goblin.  That is, except for Dolgrin, who is left all alone at the bottom of the stairwell.  This goblin was struck hard enough previously that it is not simply asleep.  It was severely wounded before being stabilized, and will need days of rest before he regains consciousness unless some one invokes some divine power.

[sblock=ooc]He is at -6 HP and stable.  It is going to require some healing spells cast to wake him back up, not poking with a dagger. 
Moral dilemmas are so much fun.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 9, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

"Remember, nighteyes, no heroics? Give us a shout if you see anything," Ru says with a reassuring pat to Dolgrin's shoulder on the way upstairs.

Once there, he squats next to the goblin, biting his lip as he assesses him. After a nudge with his nunchaku, Ru sighs.

"Okay, goggles, looks like we're going to need that fancy stick of yours if we want to ask the sleeping princess anything," he says to Reianne as he stands. 

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* none

*In Hand:* Wakizashi, nunchaku

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 9, 2012)

"Easy. We can knock him out again, tie him up. Finish the mission. Then come back and cart him back to town, hand him to the authorities."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 9, 2012)

Hand him over to authorities? Galandra frowned confused at Menik. It was getting clearer now that the "city-folk" had other ways to do stuff. Back home, no one would have said a word against giving the goblin a quick merciful dead. She shook her head but said nothing else. He sure liked to complicate things. "Whatever. Do as you wish."

She moved by the stairs so she would hear Dolgrin if he called, while keeping and eye on the interrogation.


----------



## possum (Jun 9, 2012)

_Wonder when the others are going to get back?_ Dolgrin wonders as he paces around the room next to the wounded goblin.  "<What do you think, Gobbie?>" he says aloud in Dwarven to the injured creature on the ground.  He continues his pacing around, axe trailing the ground, scraping the stone floor.


----------



## hemera (Jun 10, 2012)

"Mmhmm, mmhmm." Reianne nods. "Leaving him to die here would be pointlessly cruel, so I'm fine with dragging the little bugger along to face justice. As for lying to him, well he did try to kill us a short while ago remember?"

As she touches the wand to the goblin but before speaking the activation phrase, she also mutters "Besides, you kill him and it's just one more skeleton."

After discharging the wand, she casts a quick charm spell and waits to see if it takes effect.

[sblock=ooc]
posting from the airport
charge used, 19 remaining
Charm Person Cast, DC 15
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Reianne Estril 

*AC:*  15 (Touch 11, Flatfooted 14) -1 due to carrying Sunrod in offhand
*HP:* 9/9

*Initiative:*  +1
*Perception* : -1 *Sense Motive*: -1 
*CMB:*  +2/+4 (tripping) *CMD:* 13/15 (resisting tripping)  
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +1

*Scorpion Whip:*  +2, 1d4+2, 15' Reach, Trip, Disarm, Performance, Nonthreating
*Masterwork Longsword:*  +3, 19-20, 1d8+2
*Morningstar:* +2, 1d8+2
 *Dagger:*  +2, 19-20, 1d4+2
*Thrown Dagger:*  +1, 19-20, 1d4+2, 10' 
*
Combat Feats
Combat Expertise
Arcane Strike
Improved Trip

Bard Cantrips: Daze, Detect Magic, Drench, Lullaby, Mending 

1st Level Bard Spells (2/day): Charm Person, Sleep*
 (1 cast, Charm Person:Goblin Interrogation)
*Conditions:*  None

*In Hand:* Masterwork Longsword, Sunrod

*2 Daggers, 1 Alchemist Fire
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 11, 2012)

Reianne heals the goblin with the wand and then smiling and talking softly, casts her spell.  She seems to think it works because the confused little guy is smiling back at her.  He looks down and sees the ropes that have him all tied up and is confuse, but the girl is pretty.  Maybe the fact that Reianne had to bend over to do her work on the small creature giving him the opportunity to look down her blouse is making him docile and happy.


----------



## kinem (Jun 11, 2012)

Seeing that the goblin is awake, Menik takes a deep breath. This'll be the first time he's actually spoken with a goblin, and about time too, since he went through the effort of learning their language. _Which of the tales about them are true? They are nothing like elves, obviously, but are they even more barbaric than humans?_

(ooc: in goblin) "Here's the situation, goblin. I am Menik. We are going to stop the necromancer. As for you, we are going to tie you up and put you in one of the rooms where no one will look. If you tell us where he is and anything else that might come in handy to defeat him, then after we deal with him we will come back and rescue you. But if you refuse to help, mislead us, or if we are defeated, then no doubt you will die of thirst.

Oh, and, uh, ahem, one more thing. You must promise not to hold a grudge. We are professionals, just like you are. Our fight with you and your late comrades was not personal. I am sorry about their deaths. What say you?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 11, 2012)

The goblin spits in Menik's face.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, but threatening him that you are going to leave him to die breaks the spell, especially since he is already tied up and helpless.

If your first act was to untie him, or even ask nicely "Where is your boss?" while giving him a little oo-mox, you would have gotten somewhere.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 11, 2012)

ooc: Maybe Menik should pick up some ranks in diplomacy 

Menik wipes his face off and shrugs. "Guess he's not willing to betray his boss."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 11, 2012)

Lem mutters to Menik, "Well, at least you were honest."


----------



## hemera (Jun 11, 2012)

Reianne suppresses a laugh. "That went well. I'm guessing you went with more stick than carrot then? How about you translate for me a minute?"  Never mind honesty she thinks to herself, as she prepares herself to switch to actor mode.

Sheathing her sword, and setting down the sunrod for a moment she pulls out her whip. Swinging it idly by her side as she approaches the goblin she says "So we can make this as fun as you want it to be." She snaps the off to her side. "You tell us more about what the necromancer guards and defenses are like, or I start having a little fun with this whip here. Care to test me?" She says flashing her hopefully best intimidating look.

[sblock=ooc]
heh, I am sooooo scary. 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 11, 2012)

Menik backs off a bit (trying to get out of spittle range) and says in goblin 

"She is not as merciful as I am. You had best tell us about the necromancer and his guards, or she will have much cruel fun at your expense."


----------



## jkason (Jun 11, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru watches silently, eyebrow raising as Reianne's magical charm is dispelled, and Reianne herself proves to be less frightening than she intended. He takes a deep breath, then sighs.

"Well-oiled we are not," he says with a cheeky grin. 

"I think we may have to give up the ghost on this one, folks," he offers. "We're past convincing him we're his buddies, and I expect he's seen enough to decide his 'take over the world with magic' boss is the better bet. 

"We do still have the hungry hungry whatsis downstairs, though. Gobbo may not be willing to turn over his boss to us, but we might get him to at least tell us what that thing is if he hears it calling for him to get in his belly?"

[sblock=ooc]I'm assuming SK won't allow Aid Another after the fact on Reianne's intimidate check. With the +5 to the DC for retries, we're probably not likely to do much up here, but we might be able to get some circumstance modifiers if we plant him near the hungry monster door. If we can stack Aid rolls for Reianne at that point, we might be able to overcome it, though. 

At least, that's my theory, if we want to keep trying to explore this avenue.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* none

*In Hand:* Wakizashi, nunchaku

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 11, 2012)

Galandra tries to hide a chuckle and turns to the other side. She had expected the interrogation to go run smoothly. 

"You need to use fear. What do they fear?" she suggests Menik but then her eyes lit up "Wait... I have an idea" 

She whispers to Menik so the goblin can't hear. _"These folk, they don't like words, don't they? They think they are evil and magical stuff. Well... Take some blood from him, a drop of your blood too... and write something in his forehead. Do some simple magic and tell him his soul is now yours and you will release it when the necromancer is dead. What do you say?" _

"And yes, the hungry one might want a goblin sized snack for that matter" she moves away.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 11, 2012)

While the group is chattering in words he doesn't understand, the goblin's eyes are fixed on the pretty girl.  When she pulls out the whip, he smiles.  After struggling a bit in his ropes, he rolls over and wags his bum in the air.

[sblock=ooc]It's so hard to keep this PG.  For those that want to follow me into the gutter, this sets the mood. *NSFW* Freaker's Ball.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 11, 2012)

Throughout the conversation, Mesem continues to chant to himself in case his intervention is needed.  (repeatedly cast Guidance)

Already frustrated at the course the so-called interrogation has ran, the goblin's display of a complete lack of fear at the group sets him over the edge.  Sheathing his sword, he grabs the creature by the scruff of its neck and lifts it up, roughly.  "I concur with Ru.  Let us go."

(As long as nobody stops him...)

Mesem drags the goblin down the stairs and to the door shielding the hungry voice.  Slamming the goblin next to it, he points, hoping the message is clear.

(2!?  Ugh...)






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 9/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Ref: +2 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +3 Ref: +1 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 11, 2012)

Since he knows it took four goblins to move the rocks into the way to block the door, he giggles and laughs at Mesem.  Then he turns his head and blows kisses towards Reianne.


----------



## Qik (Jun 11, 2012)

Mesem sighs as he draws his sword.  "If no one has any more questions for this creature, I would like to kill him now."







[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 9/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Ref: +2 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +3 Ref: +1 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## hemera (Jun 11, 2012)

Cursing a blue streak in gnomish before regaining her composure at the goblin's antics, Reianne hooks her whip back to her side and grabs the sunrod back from the floor along with her sword. "Cheeky little son of a..." she trails off as Mesem drags the goblin away.

She pauses for a moment. "That went rather poorly. Heh, who'd think a bladed whip would be appealing to a goblin. He's a weird little thing."

Following down to where Mesem has the goblin held, "I still think we should stash him and take him back with us to town, but if frontier justice is what you are all set on then who I am to judge."

[sblock=ooc]
It is the day of the poor roll apparently 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 11, 2012)

"Hold on. I want to try something."

Menik takes the goblin to within sight of one of the dead goblins.

(in goblin) "You might not fear death, goblin, but you should still fear me. Your boss is not the only necromancer."

He touches the dead goblin and casts _dancing lights_, causing the glowing, humanoid shape to appear as if sprouting from the body.

(in goblin) "Now talk, or you will share his fate."

ooc: lol


----------



## hemera (Jun 12, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]
We are sooooooo very bad at intimidation. 
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 12, 2012)

Galandra curses with a very strange word. Might have been local slang from around her village. She knocks the Hungry's door and calls.

_"Dinner"_ and then turns to Messem. "I'll hold him down, he might squirm" 


[sblock] THOSE ROLLS ARE CURSEEEEEEEEED!!! Alright, I'll vote for the goblin to become Rainne's personal slave, destiny demands it. LOL [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 12, 2012)

Now the other girl is pushing her way in to play with him.  The goblin is just giggly with joy at the prospect of playing with two women at once.  He blows her some kisses as well.  If he can make the first one jealous, he might get extra entertainment of seeing a cat fight.

[sblock=ooc]This dice gods seem to be declaring this goblin shall live!

I suppose I should warn some of you that outright slaughter of a defenseless creature while it is tied up is kind of frowned upon by the Whitecloaks and society in general.  

Killing something just because it is more convenient is starting to sound like your quarry, the necromancer.  Your job officially is to stop him and rescue the kitty.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 12, 2012)

Galandra freezes when the goblin starts blowing her kisses at her. Her hands retract in disgust, her eyes in total shock.

Feeling revolted by the ugly little thing's obvious intentions, she steps back giving a long serious look at Mesem. "That... that was just so wrong. Just... keep him tied... or something" she thinks she might puke a little.

[sblock] I don't know what the Whitecloaks are. Would anyone like to fill me in? Should Gally know who they are? She just barely got to the city and she's been living in the border for her whole life... so... [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 12, 2012)

[sblock=White Cloaks]The White Cloaks are the city guard of Venza.  They have been the ones that actually hire adventurers to deal with small tasks in some adventures.  The Roaming Dead is one such case. Being an outsider new in town, you probably haven't run across them.  But if someone calls for the city guard, they are the ones that come. [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 12, 2012)

"He's tied up, and you're all acting like fools just because he's got the gumption to laugh at the lot of us.  I have him bound pretty tight, so let's just leave him at the entrance to Mr. Hungry's lair.  If Mr. Hungry escapes, and Mr. Giggles here has some poor karma, then he'll get eaten and maybe Mr. Hungry will be sated enough not to come after us.  Either way, we have a necromancer to beat upon and time is a-wasting," says Lem.

He gives the goblin a quick chop to the neck.

OOC: Doing subdual damage to knock the goblin out.  Can we get an update on the map.  Lem goes to listen at the next closest door that has not yet been opened.  S17, perhaps?


----------



## jkason (Jun 12, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*



hemera said:


> "Heh, who'd think a bladed whip would be appealing to a goblin. He's a weird little thing."




"Oh, I don't imagine he's as unique as all that," Ru offers with a wry smile. "Takes all kinds, and figuring out which ones like the whip and which fear it can prove _quite_ useful when you want to know something," he concludes with a wink. 

"Lem's right, though. As much fun as he might be to play with, we're not getting anything out of this one that's useful," the Rhat'matani concludes as Lem pops the goblin on the back of the head to send him back unconscious.

"I think it's time to move on. The question, then, is if we want to clear the rooms here and upstairs, or push forward. I expect most things that would want us dead would have crept out to attack by now with all the noise we're making, but it might be better safe than, as it were."

[sblock=ooc]I think there's one unopened room upstairs, and two without Mr. Hungry down here.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* none

*In Hand:* Wakizashi, nunchaku

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 12, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] I do believe we have 4 rooms left downstairs. Door at R7, Door at R16, Door at S18 and Door at T16... unless I'm reading it wrong. Upstairs we have the door at K29 and the other big one trapped outside R33/34. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 12, 2012)

"Down here seems like a warehouse for monsters. I doubt the boss is here. Upstairs is a better bet, I think."


----------



## hemera (Jun 12, 2012)

Reianne blushes slighty at Ru's remark, but mentally files it away for later. "Well it's definitely true that we haven't exactly been too subtle in our presence so far." 

She taps her chin for a few moments, "The question is, do we have time to poke around blindly in every room or try and find the likeliest location for this necromancer's lair? I'm guessing not. Though if we have some free time after we retrieve our um..feline we can double back."

Trying to avoid most of the party's eyes, Reianne smacks the goblin on the back of the head before leaving. In gnomish she whispers "A parting gift little guy."


----------



## Qik (Jun 13, 2012)

Mesem's sight lingers on the goblin for a moment, but he seems to decide to let the group opinion win out.  "Did you not say something about hidden doors, Ru?  I believe that would be worth looking into."  

[sblock=OOC]I can't see the White Cloaks or common folk getting worked up about the death of a goblin working for a necromancer.  Not to mention, how would they find out?

I say we check out one of the hidden doors Ru spotted earlier.  I'm not sure if he mentioned them in the presence of Mesem specifically, but pretending he did makes the transition easier IC, so I assumed as such.[/sblock] 






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 9/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Ref: +2 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +3 Ref: +1 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 13, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Well, five rooms downstairs.

I will be posting intermittently for the rest of the week.  Family obligations.[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 13, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

"Right this way," Ru says, pointing down the hall he's in. "though they look more like quick-exit doors than anything. They open at the end of these 'dead end' corridors.

"If there's one, though, I imagine there are probably more. And with gobbos in charge, I've been figuring nasty's master lair is probably underground, myself. I'd like to check out that room to the West, at least, to see if there's a way down. 

"I'd ask Mr. Hungry if he had a staircase, but I think he might be inclined to fib," the swarthy young man says with a crooked grin.

[sblock=ooc]The secret doors were, if I didn't misread, just exits in the end of the short 'dead end' hallways, and didn't go anywhere we hadn't already been.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* none

*In Hand:* Wakizashi, nunchaku

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 14, 2012)

Mesem follows Ru to examine the secret door.  He ponders its existence.  "Interesting...I wonder what purpose it possesses." 

Shaking off the question, he says, "I will examine the westernmost room with you, and then perhaps we can investigate the room which remains upstairs.  Given the profusion of creatures down here, I admit to being un-enthused about opening any more doors upon this level."

"My personal belief is that we will eventually have to try our hand at the well-trapped door we ran into outside."  Mesem smiles thinly from behind his "mask."  "And by 'we,' of course, I mean you."

[sblock=OOC]Sorry - I hadn't really caught the location of those doors.

Let's check out the westernmost room (looks to be the main entrance), then I'd like to have a look at the remaining room upstairs.

Mesem casts Guidance as he looks around.[/sblock]





[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 9/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Ref: +2 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +3 Ref: +1 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## hemera (Jun 14, 2012)

Mesem said:


> "My personal belief is that we will eventually have to try our hand at the well-trapped door we ran into outside."  Mesem smiles thinly from behind his "mask."  "And by 'we,' of course, I mean you."



"I do hope you mean locate and disarm, and not for him to just set it off with his head. This wand is only good for so long, you know?" Reianne laughs good naturedly.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 14, 2012)

Lem also follows Ru, bag at the ready while he also listens at the door.  "I agree that the necromancer probably isn't on this level.  How come there is always an underground lair?  Is it taught in Necromancy 101 or something?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 14, 2012)

"I bet he's behind the big trapped door" Galandra said mostly to herself. "I'd say to check that one first"


----------



## jkason (Jun 14, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru chews the inside of his cheek as the party gives him some of their own, then shrugs and says: 

"Well, the gobbos said we were entering using the master's door, which had me thinking this is the way he comes when he trots home after a day collecting body parts or whatever it does necromancers do," he offers. "And since, as thin boy and charmer here have pointed out, flipping the wrong switch might be _extremely_ unhealthy for me, I want to make sure there's not a less explode-y way in. 

"If 'underground lair-ing' is part of the base requirements, I think 'secret passages' is probably at least as important to a good evil over ... er, underlord? I mean, if he threw in these--" Ru gestures to the hidden hallway entrances--"he clearly doesn't mind splurging on hidden doors."

[sblock=ooc]I'm genuinely a bit turned about with the layout and trying to figure out where's where (this is par for the course for me. Seriously, you never want me playing navigator on a road trip), which is part of why I'm trying to clear things. I missed reasonably-marked doors before, so didn't want to miss an obvious hallway just because I'm spacially challenged. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* none

*In Hand:* Wakizashi, nunchaku

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jun 15, 2012)

"I'll help you with the western room, too," Dolgrin says, nodding his head.  "I agree with you all on the layout of this place.  It's certainly a bit confusing."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 16, 2012)

Ru shows you how the secret door works.  It is likely it was used to box in people once they had entered the throne room.  Moving to the the west, you find, the front door.  It is laying on the ground, smashed into multiple pieces, but it is here.  You now have an explicit escape path from the fort if the hordes get to be overwhelming.  And you are pretty sure that is exactly what the goblin did when the fight in the stairwell didn't go well for him.  The walls, while being rougher stone, are covered with more filth.

The sun has set.
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 16, 2012)

Mesem inspects the secret doors silently, contemplating them in relation to the ground floor's inhospitable occupants.  Finally, he says, "I have continued to wonder about the profusion of enemies here, but I believe these hidden doors hold the key.  Anyone trying to flee through the front door could have easily been caught from either side by the skeletons and goblins we have already dealt with."  Pondering, the hybrid half-elf adds, "Perhaps we should deal with the rest of this floors' occupants before we confront this fortress' ruler.  Either way, I should like to inspect the room upstairs first."

[sblock=OOC]As Mesem said, perhaps it'd be safer to deal with the baddies down here while it's convenient for us; if there are creatures behind all of these doors, and somebody lets them out, we could be royally screwed.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 9/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Ref: +2 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +3 Ref: +1 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2012)

"It's getting late" she simply adds to consideration for Mesem. "We should proceed upstairs"


----------



## possum (Jun 17, 2012)

"I happen to agree," Dolgrin says as the dwarf leans against the stone wall, resting his legs just slightly for a second.  "If I'm remembering correctly, we have until midnight to stop this evil ritual involving the cat.

I say we go and deal with the damn wizard--err, no offense--first.  We may have company during the fight, but I think it's the right thing to do."


----------



## Qik (Jun 17, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Two things to note:

First, I'm pretty sure we have until midnight tomorrow to confront Grimspiller.  So we've plenty of time.

Two, not to metagame, but given we're so close to leveling, it would probably be wise to do so before the big showdown.  So, maybe we should open another door or two down here first.  [/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Jun 18, 2012)

Tapping the sunrod rhythmically against her leg, Reianne says "Not real thrilled about potentially being overwhelmed by things someone let out to come and grab us from behind. If we have the time, maybe taking them out now isn't a bad idea." Reianne stretches languidly, "I wouldn't want to end up one of his zombies after all this is said and done." She laughs quietly. 

"Checking out the upstairs first seems well enough to me though, but I'd still say we pull back to here after checking that room out."


----------



## jkason (Jun 18, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

[color-royalblue]"Unless I missed a day somewhere, we have one more until the full moon,"[/color] Ru returns to help allay Dolgrin's concerns. He looks around, assessing, then nods. "I think goggles is right: This might make a decent campsite, especially since we know how some of the secret doors work; might come in handy. So, clear upstairs, then clear down here, then stake our space and recharge for tomorrow."

[sblock=ooc]Dug back through and verified: here we worked out that our pace would get us to the keep midday on the 3rd day, with the full moon happening on midnight of the 4th. I do think we should clear as much as we can (the room upstairs, rooms down here) before we've used up our resources, though, rather than rest too early and *really* wind up in trouble on day 2.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* none

*In Hand:* Wakizashi, nunchaku

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 18, 2012)

"He knows we're here, or will know. What makes you think he'll stick around while we camp?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2012)

kinem said:


> "He knows we're here, or will know. What makes you think he'll stick around while we camp?"




"...If he hasn't done that already" Galandra looks at the others. "Just saying" she shrugs.


----------



## Qik (Jun 18, 2012)

"It would be my assumption that he cannot perform his ceremony on the go, as it were.  Besides, what are a bunch of intruders to a supposedly all-powerful necromancer?"  Waving his hand, Mesem continues, "It would appear as though he has dealt with undesirables before."

The half-elf pauses before adding, "Although I admit to not being fond of the prospect of sleeping here.  But we will cross that bridge when we come to it."

[sblock=OOC]I agree with jk, although I am quite wary of the thought of camping in the fort (not sure if that's what others were considering).[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 9/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Ref: +2 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +3 Ref: +1 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 18, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Deadline: tomorrow's midnight.  But is the bad guy likely to stay in one room that long?  Not likely. 

So, which unknown horror do you want to take on first?  
Two doors upstairs, four downstairs and the well leading 'underground'.[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Jun 19, 2012)

Leaning her sword against the wall, Reianne takes to juggling the sunrod back and forth between hands as everyone debates. "You know, most stories would be rather amusing if they built towards a climax and the villian just didn't show up."

She flips the rod into the air trying, and failing, to catch it in one smooth move. Grumbling, she snatches it from the floor, "So is the consensus upstairs then?"


----------



## hemera (Jun 19, 2012)

"And Mesem's right, let's not worry about where to sleep until we have to..." she yawns then sighs, "of course that would happen. Until we have to worry about it."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 19, 2012)

"I have to agree with clearing upstairs first, then once we feel that is secure we can move down," Lem says.


----------



## jkason (Jun 19, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

"Alrighty, then. Let's see what wants to cut my throat next, shall we?" Ru says, making for the stairs. "Care to take a look first before I try to open this thing, red-eyes?" he asks Mesem.

[sblock=ooc]Assuming Mesem would do the Perception check for traps before Ru unlocked anything. If he doesn't find anything, then it's unlock and see what's behind the door in the north end of the room we entered upstairs. He's holding off on the heavily-trapped door for now, unless everyone else thinks that's the only way to go.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* none

*In Hand:* Wakizashi, nunchaku

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jun 20, 2012)

"Sounds fine with me," Dolgrin says as he walks about the room.  He asks to see the map that had been drawn earlier and studies the upstairs portion.  He agrees to Lem's suggestion with a nod.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 20, 2012)

The party seems to be getting their exercise today as they head upstairs once again.  Mesem looks over the door in the northeastern corner and doesn't find any traps. Once everyone is tensed and braced, Mesem opens the door to find, the kitchen.

The scraps of food on the tables look a bit moldy, but they would be edible.  The hearth, in one corner of the odd shaped room, doesn't seem to be lit.  There is a glass kettle on the table with a slowly churning bright green liquid in it.  Something else seems to be in the kettle as well.  There is a foul acidic odor in the the air.
[sblock=Dolgrin]You recognize the smell.  Green Slime.  Very dangerous.  It eats all organics and a lot of metals.[/sblock][sblock=Mesem, Reianne, Dolgrin]You see something floating inside the green stuff.  It looks like it is floating in a bubble. It looks to be a book.[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 20, 2012)

*Lem the Cook*

"By the gods!" Lem exclaims at the horror of the scene.  "Someone has really let this kitchen go!  This madman must be stopped!"  He moves with a grimace to investigate the liquid, while holding his nose.


----------



## hemera (Jun 20, 2012)

Edging in behind Dolgrin, Reianne is initially disappointed that the room discovered is merely the kitchen. "Ooh, the kitchen. How mysteri...oooh, now do you see that? A book, in a bubble in a bunch of green...I don't even know what that stuff is. Why put your book in there in the first place? Better question, how do we get it out?" 

Puzzling over this, Reianne taps the sunrod against her head while waiting for anyone with a idea of how to retrieve it. Rather hungry, she does her best not to think of food. Luckily, the molding food around helps keep her on the task at hand.


----------



## Qik (Jun 20, 2012)

The frown on Mesem's face suggests he is second-guessing the choice of adventurer as a profession.  Nevertheless, he calls upon the abilities of magical sight to inspect the jar, and the rest of the room as well.

[sblock=OOC]Mesem will cast Detect Magic and inspect the jar, then the rest of the room.[/sblock]







[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 9/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Ref: +2 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +3 Ref: +1 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## jkason (Jun 20, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

"No wonder goblins are so dumb: they're eating their books," Ru quips. He frowns, though, at the nastiness of the green muck. He gives the smelly book-stew a wide berth, instead moving to glance in the back of the kitchen before anyone gets too relaxed. "Menik, mind sending one of your lights this way? I haven't sussed out seeing in the dark just yet."

[sblock=ooc]Ru moves as far north as it takes to see the rest of the kitchen[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* none

*In Hand:* Wakizashi, nunchaku

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 20, 2012)

Galandra chuckles at Lem's indignation and stays making guard at the door. "What's that?" she asks glancing at the kettle. "Doesn't smell like soup"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 20, 2012)

soulnova said:


> Galandra chuckles at Lem's indignation and stays making guard at the door. "What's that?" she asks glancing at the kettle. "Doesn't smell like soup"




Lem says to Galandra, "I'm not sure.  Some kind of freaky greenish acid from the smell, perhaps.  It doesn't seem to be burning through the container, however."

OOC: Lem makes a Herbalist check, hoping it is relevant.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 21, 2012)

Galandra waits for the others to check the rest of the kitchen. "While you are at it, it would be good to see if there's anything edible over there" 


[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 11/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3 (60ft)
+2STR Composite Longbow +3 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables: On Efficient Quiver (12 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 38 Blunt Arrows), 50 normal arrows , 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 21, 2012)

Menik recasts _dancing lights_ in lantern form, and sends them around the room.

"Maybe we can poke the book out of there with something" he suggests, looking around for a suitable implement.


----------



## possum (Jun 21, 2012)

"I wouldn't touch that stuff, friends," the dwarf says as he sees the bubbling green liquid.  "Green slime," he explains.  "Very bad stuff...  Very bad."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 21, 2012)

Lem raises an eyebrow and asks Dolgrin, "Can it eat through that metal pot, then?  What happens if we just tip it out onto the floor so we can get that book?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 21, 2012)

Most of the party enters the room and stares as the glass pot containing the book.  Mesem confirms that it is magical and there seems to be a bubble around it that is holding back the slime.  Without that bubble, it is likely the book would have dissolved within seconds.  When people started entering the room, the slime started churning a bit more, sensing you, wanting you.

Looking at the table, the metal knives and wooden forks and spoons all show severe damage where they have been used in the past to attempt freeing the book.
[sblock=Mesem]The book and bubble are magical, but you would need to be trained in Spellcraft to tell what the spell is.[/sblock][sblock=Lem]Green Slime does CON damage as it dissolves flesh and bone on contact. One round, it can be scraped off but still does CON damage.  Two rounds of contact with it requires fire, cold, or amputation to stop it from devouring a body.

In other words, splash damage is very, very bad.[/sblock]

Some of the food Lem and Ru find would be edible, but is quite on its way towards spoiling.
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 21, 2012)

"Be careful near that slime.  I have a sense that if it touches you, you won't last too long.  Tipping the container over would be very bad.  Fire and cold might hurt it though.  I'd suggest cold, for fire may burn the book."  Lem declares.


----------



## hemera (Jun 22, 2012)

"Let me see if I can tell a little more about that spell around the book, while you all figure how to freeze that slime." As she concentrates on her spell, and trying to identify the magic used, she does her nervous best to edge away from the pot. 

[sblock=ooc]
well detect magic and spellcraft check ahoy! and probably from the vantage point of cowardly sitting/standing on a counter behind her. 

[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 22, 2012)

"I can't do it today" Menik says "but if I prepare for it tomorrow, I can shoot rays of frost at it."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 22, 2012)

"I'm only good for rays of sunshine," quips Lem as he gives the slime a wide berth and starts to search the cupboards and drawers.


----------



## jkason (Jun 22, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru chuckles at Lem's quip, then says "Did somebody say freeze?"  He sheathes his weapons and digs into his bag to produce a sealed jar of crystalline blue fluid. 

"Liquid ice," he announces. "Anyone object to adding this to the lovely green stew?" he asks, making sure to look to Lem as he adds, "Ought to add to the bouquet, don't you think?"

[sblock=ooc]Since there are characters adjacent to the slime without apparent harm, my assumption is that Ru wouldn't need an attack roll to pour the liquid ice on the slime, and that pouring it would avoid folks taking splash damage from it.

If I'm wrong on either of those counts, let me know and I'll roll / have Ru ask folks to pull back to avoid damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* none

*In Hand:* Liquid Ice

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 1/1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Jun 22, 2012)

"No objections here, I think I prefer my green goo on the rocks."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 22, 2012)

Lem whistles at Ru.  "Cool!  Yes, do it!"


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 22, 2012)

While rummaging around and searching the cupboards, Lem only finds more wood and metal cooking utensils, empty spice bottles and a large stone kettle.

After the others step back, Ru pours his flask of liquid ice in on the slime.  The slime churns and lurches a bit before solidifying into a chunk of ice.  The color has faded from the bright green to an olive green.  The book is still inside.

[sblock=ooc]Reianne's Spellcraft check was too low to give her useful details.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jun 22, 2012)

"Good work!" Dolgrin says as he watches Ru freeze the green slime in the kettle.


----------



## Qik (Jun 22, 2012)

possum said:


> "Good work!" Dolgrin says as he watches Ru freeze the green slime in the kettle.



"Perhaps," says Mesem, apparently dubious.  The half-elf takes a step back.  "I must confess that lethal slime is not my forte - I prefer to my obstacles to be more substantial."  He narrows his eyes slightly at the slime before him.  "Even if we do take care of the slime, there is still the matter of the bubble, which is magical.  If it is keeping the slime out, how are we to get inside it?"






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 9/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Ref: +2 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +3 Ref: +1 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 22, 2012)

"Let's get it out first," Lem says as he takes several long metal utensils that he has found to scoop the book's sphere out and place it away from the slime and onto the floor.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 22, 2012)

The slime has solidified around the book. So you can't just lift it out. You have essentially a thick ice egg and need to get to the center.  Even though the iced slime is dead, it is still smells a bit acidic.  The slime darkened and congealed enough that you can no longer see the book.

cntr:3


----------



## soulnova (Jun 23, 2012)

"We can't use our weapon on it, it still smell like acid. Let's drop it to the ground floor outside. It might break and release the book..." Galandra suggests the others from the door. 




[sblock=Mini Stats]




Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 11/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3 (60ft)
+2STR Composite Longbow +3 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables: On Efficient Quiver (12 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 38 Blunt Arrows), 50 normal arrows , 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 23, 2012)

"Or maybe we can melt it with a torch" Menik suggests, though he has none on him.


----------



## possum (Jun 23, 2012)

"Drop it and see if it breaks and then use a torch--if we have any--if it doesn't break," Dolgrin agrees with the others.  "Though I'd be laughing hard if it's nothing but a cookbook!"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2012)

possum said:


> "Drop it and see if it breaks and then use a torch--if we have any--if it doesn't break," Dolgrin agrees with the others.  "Though I'd be laughing hard if it's nothing but a cookbook!"




"The BEST recipes from Venza to Tritower" Galandra snorts joking at the idea and smiling at Lem.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 24, 2012)

"You wouldn't believe the recipes that have been lost to the ages," Lem agrees as his eyes grow bright at the possibility of an ancient recipe book.


----------



## hemera (Jun 24, 2012)

"Well recipe book or not, does one of you actually have a torch? All I have is my last fire potion. And who exactly is going to volunteer to grab that thing?" 

She shakes her head. "It stills smells acidic. Hope you've got some good gauntlets before grabbing that thing."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2012)

If it's safe to touch, Galandra will grab the kettle carefully and go outside to drop it.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 25, 2012)

The glass kettle that the frozen slime and book are in is safe to touch.  The slime ball probably would do a little acid damage if touched directly, but not as much as a slime creature crawling through your veins eating you from the inside and out at the same time.   The floor and walls in here are stone, as is the large cooking kettle.  The floor of the wall outside is stone as well, but the ground below is plain earth.  If you listen carefully, you can hear a sizzling, crackling noise coming from inside the slime ball as if a magic barrier is being tested.

cnt:5


----------



## possum (Jun 25, 2012)

If Galandra picks the kettle up, Dolgrin follows her outside, wanting to see if gravity will do their job for them.


----------



## jkason (Jun 25, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru watches the debate with an odd mix of surprise and amusement. As the party starts talking about carting the pot out of doors, he holds his hands up.

"Okay, now, hold on," he says. "We've not even cleared the nearby rooms. I don't think it's wise to go marching about the battlements carting frozen acid to make it easier to find us when we go dropping and running after it.

"Goggles, you still have that sword?" the swarthy young man asks Reianne. "It's magical, yes? That ought to make it tough enough to take a little stinging from whatever acid that thing has left in it, I don't know any spells, myself, but from the casters I've made company with, fixing cantrips aren't that rare if the blade takes a little burn, are they?"

[sblock=ooc]Ru's suggesting just whacking the frozen slime with the magic sword, and if it takes any damage, fixing that with a Mending cantrip or two.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* none

*In Hand:* Nunchaku, Wakizashi

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 0/1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Jun 27, 2012)

Reianne sighs, having resigned herself to being named Goggles for the forseeable future, and brushes her hand along the hilt of newly acquired sword. "This here? It's nice, but not magic. If it's smashing that thing you want, let me just get out that little toy I brought along. So let's get to smashing."

She then pulls out her morningstar and moves over to crack open the frozen slime egg.

"And if you need something fixed, I can do that too. You learn to repair stuff fast in my family. After all, it's too expensive to keep making new props year after year. Well that, and it's nice to fix your stuff after one of your family decides to break it for fun."

[sblock=ooc]
So I'm going to go for it, unless someone moves to intervene.

And sorry for the delay, been at work for 36 hours. :/
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 27, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*



hemera said:


> "And if you need something fixed, I can do that too. You learn to repair stuff fast in my family. After all, it's too expensive to keep making new props year after year. Well that, and it's nice to fix your stuff after one of your family decides to break it for fun."




"Perfect," Ru says with a smile. "Knew you were our girl. Have at."

[sblock=ooc]







> Reianne sighs, having resigned herself to being named Goggles for the forseeable future,




I've been trying to have Ru throwing nicknames at everyone, partly because his training is as a spy (where he learned not to blithely use people's real names because you never know who could be listening), and partly because he's always 'on' insofar as trying to charm / be cool goes (which is also probably from his training, but Ru has a general tendency to try to impress / hit on pretty much anyone he meets whom he isn't actively trying to kill, and sometimes even those folks).

If you (or anyone else) find the nicknames too annoying, though, lemme know. It's the kind of schtick that I realize could get grating to people. 

If it's just in-character annoyance, mind, then all the better, since I'd expect some of that with a character like Ru. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* none

*In Hand:* Nunchaku, Wakizashi

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 0/1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 27, 2012)

Putting her goggles in place, so that they do their job if needed, Reianne takes the glass kettle over to the stone cooking kettle and drops it in.  The glass shatters, but the stone kettle holds in all the pieces so they don't skitter across the floor.   Swinging her morningstar, it isn't a graceful swing, but one good crack is all that is needed to break open the egg of doom.  Reaching in to grab the book, Reianne almost gets burnt by a bit of acid, but manages to pull out the book and all ten of her fingers.  Using a rag from one of the counters, she is able to clean it off.

[sblock=ooc]The protection spell on the book was Book Ward.  The spell provides total protection against liquids.  But, you turned the slime into an acid solid.  So, the spell started taking damage against its total protection value, ie. the cntr.
How else do you protect a book from Goblins?  Capturing a spellbook and burning it in a ritual before a tribe is enough to make you chieftain of the tribe. 
CR4 Trap: 171 XP each, Reward: 1 book of ???[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 27, 2012)

"It's not a cookbook, is it," Lem asks in disappointment.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 27, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Doral?  Who's that? 
We will see who is brave enough to open the book. [/sblock]
        *GM:*  Numbers calculated.  Everyone levels to second with 1,400 XP.  Mark your gold earned as pending (mid-adventure), as you will get paid when you return with the cat.


----------



## Qik (Jun 27, 2012)

Mesem watches the entire proceeding silently.  Given the inherent danger of their circumstances, he sees no reason to their lives harder than they already are, but as he is apparently of the minority opinion, he keeps quiet and lets the others deal with the ooze-entrapped book.  He is glad to see it freed without any apparent harm.

[sblock=OOC]Who's opening it?  Not Mesem, that's for sure.  

Thanks for making sure the nicknames are cool, jk.  I for one am enjoying the schtick, although Mesem is way too straight-laced to communicate that IC.  I'm starting to wonder if I'm not better suited to play goofy characters like Ni than serious ones like Mesem and Quioan.  We'll see.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 9/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Ref: +2 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +3 Ref: +1 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## jkason (Jun 27, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

[sblock=ooc]Hooray for leveling! Ki pool and ninja trick? Yes, please. [/sblock]

Ru gives Reianne a pat on the shoulder as she cleans off the book.

"Well done, you. Now let's see what all the fuss is about..." he says, grabbing one of the wooden spoons and using it to flip the cover of the book open. If there's no obvious nastiness associated with that, he'll start flipping pages to see if he can figure out what made the book worth protecting.

[sblock=ooc]







Qik said:


> I for one am enjoying the schtick, although Mesem is way too straight-laced to communicate that IC.  I'm starting to wonder if I'm not better suited to play goofy characters like Ni than serious ones like Mesem and Quioan.  We'll see.




Ah, but the straight-laced types provide good contrast. And if you decide Mesem isn't dynamic enough, you always have the 'bonded to a demon-thingee' fluff to explain changes to his behavior for experimenting with personality shifts. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* none

*In Hand:* Nunchaku, Wakizashi

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 0/1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 27, 2012)

Ru flips through the pages.  He doesn't recognize the language that it is written in.  Neither Reianne.  In fact, only Menik recognizes it the language as draconic.  Unfortunately, he cannot read the text, as it requires a spell he did not prepare.  You find two loose pages of older parchment that does not belong in this book.  Those pages have text written in a language none of you have seen before.

[sblock=ooc]How dare you not prepare the most fundamental spell of a mage!!!  (Just teasing.) Three different spell casters, and none of you have it.  Ah well.  At least it is good treasure.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 27, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







jkason said:


> Ah, but the straight-laced types provide good contrast. And if you decide Mesem isn't dynamic enough, you always have the 'bonded to a demon-thingee' fluff to explain changes to his behavior for experimenting with personality shifts. :



Maybe that's my issue - that I find it hard to adapt a personality when I'm not sure if it's working for me.  Will see.  I'm not ready to give up on Mesem yet, just an observation on his reservedness. 
[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Jun 27, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]
Oh it's completely in character resignation/annoyance at his antics. I love it  Ru is just a great personality to play off of!

actual post when I get off work ^.^

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 28, 2012)

"Well, since Ru hasn't fallen into a blithering mess, I guess it's safe to say that the book is safe."


----------



## hemera (Jun 28, 2012)

Impressed with her own handling of the cracking of the egg and retrieval of the contents therein, Reianne quips, "Well ok then, there is apparently no problem that can not be overcome with a big enough club. Duly noted." 

After discovering that no one can read the papers that aren't in Draconic, 

"Well, except that. I could try hitting them, but I'm guessing that won't translate anything."

[sblock=ooc]
Whoo level 2!
New spells hurray 

And just a note , I love the mix of personalities in the group. It provides an interesting dynamic. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 28, 2012)

Eyebrows raised, Mesem says, a slight sigh carrying in his voice, "Perhaps we should return ourselves to clearing out the ground floor, no?"







[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +7
HP: 9/9 real + 9/11 temporary
AC: 17 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 16) CMB: +5 CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Ref: +2 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+5, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+6, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 10/10 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +0 CMD: 10
Fort: +3 Ref: +1 Will: +7 (+9 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +5, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/2

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## soulnova (Jun 28, 2012)

Qik said:


> Eyebrows raised, Mesem says, a slight sigh carrying in his voice, "Perhaps we should return ourselves to clearing out the ground floor, no?"




Galandra shifts uncomfortable. She glances at the big doors and her fingers tap the pommel of her falchion.  The ranger really wants to finish this floor first, and she doesn't hide how she feels.


[sblock=OOC]Oh, we need to level up now, right? I'll have to post the link on the approval thread before changing anything from my Mini Stat, right? [/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 11/12

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +6/+8 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2

Falchion +4 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +4 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +3 [1d6] x3 (60ft)
+2STR Composite Longbow +3 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 
Greatclub +4 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables: On Efficient Quiver (12 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 38 Blunt Arrows), 50 normal arrows , 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jun 28, 2012)

Dolgrin turns to Galandra as he sees her shift in place oddly.  "You all right?" the dwarf asks her, thinking that something that was said didn't quite set with her.


----------



## hemera (Jun 29, 2012)

After hearing Dolgrin ask about Galandra, Reianne looks over to her. Noticing her discomfort, she decides to try and help lead the quiet girl into saying what might be bothering her. Something she had learned usually worked on one of her shyer brothers. "You're more on edge than normal, never a good sign. Is something bothering you, or are just eager to move on?" 


[sblock=OOC]
I posted my level increase in the submission thread, so hopefully that went ok. 

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 29, 2012)

Galandra looks at Dolgrin and Reainne and sighs, giving in to their questions. "I have a bad feeling about that door" she motioned with her head to the big trapped doors "And if we are to spent the night here, I rather have higher ground. It's getting late, so we better finish up just one more thing and rest."



[sblock=OOC]I have a question. My HP would be 21/22 or 11/22 as I leveled up just now?[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 21/22

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +7/+9 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2

Falchion +5 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +5 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +4 [1d6] x3 (60ft)
+2STR Composite Longbow +4 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 
Greatclub +5 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables: On Efficient Quiver (12 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 38 Blunt Arrows), 50 normal arrows , 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 29, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]You were down one before leveling, so you are down one now.  So, 21 of 22.[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Jun 29, 2012)

Winking at Galandra, Reianne says "Hmm well I trust your instincts, and I'm hungry so resting soon is fine by me." 

Suddenly struck by Cortessa's divine inspiration, Reianne asks to see the book and papers they had found. Trying a new incantation that she had just seized upon she attempts to decipher their meaning. 

[sblock=OOC]
Hooray for divinely inspired Read Magic. 
and for cliffs noting Draconic from Menik apparently. hehe
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 30, 2012)

Reianne stares at the book for a while, figuring out the alphabet, then a few words, "Oh."  The words she figures out help her cast the first spell listed.  The words seeming want to be read.  With the spell cast, the other pages become more clear.  This is a spell book.  But, after the first pages of trinket cantrips, the spells turn dark, disturbing, evil.  The higher level spells, accelerate poison, spontaneous immolation, "Eww!  Peel your own skin off and animate it?!?"  Reianne almost loses the little bit she had of her lunch as she looks over the spells.  She is no longer hungry.
[sblock=loot]Spellbook: 16 cantrips, Read Magic being first. Then Protection from Good, Corrosive Touch, Shield, Shock Shield, Summon Minor Monster, Summon Monster I, Detect Undead, Burning Hands, Magic Missile, Cause Fear, Chill Touch, Color Spray, Decompose Corpse, Sculpt Corpse, Ray of Enfeeblement, Interrogation, Ray of Sickening, False Life, Blindness, Flaming Sphere, Book Ward, Resist Energy, Stone Call, Summon Monster II, Summon Swarm, Create Treasure Map, Burning Gaze, Spontaneous Immolation, Command Undead, Ghoul Touch, Skin Send, Spectral Hand, Unshakeable Chill, Accelerate Poison, Boiling Blood, Disfiguring Touch, Pernicious Poison.

Gee, who does this belong to? 
The other loose pages are still unreadable.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 30, 2012)

Lem thinks aloud, "Why would a necromancer leave his spellbook behind and out in the open?"


----------



## hemera (Jul 1, 2012)

After fighting back nausea, and forcing some color back into her face she looks over to Lem and replies "Well it wasn't unprotected, but after reading it I wish the slime HAD dissolved it." 

Dropping the book to the ground, she says "I'm not touching that thing anymore. If someone wants it, take it."


----------



## kinem (Jul 1, 2012)

"Whoa." Menik picks up the book. "This may be useful. It probably contains some normal spells, which I could use, not just evil necromancy. And it should give us a better idea of what we'll be facing.

My guess is that this is his backup spellbook. He probably has one on his person which he uses regularly, and this was to replace it if need be."


----------



## jkason (Jul 1, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

[sblock=ooc]Much busier the last few days than I thought, so haven't finished level up yet. Sorry. [/sblock]

Ru frowns, though he nods his agreement that Menik should keep his hands on the book. 

"I don't like the smell of this," the Rhat'matani says. "I'm not talking about gobbo food. If Grimspiller's as powerful as he's supposed to be, he shouldn't need his mooks to try to crack a spellbook. I guess we can hope this was just a bunch of spells he already knew, but I'm not liking the feeling that we might have walked in on a mutiny."

[sblock=ooc]To avoid confusion: is everyone else keen on hitting the heavier trapped door next? Let me finish Ru's level up so he can hopefully survive the experience, and I'll give it a go if that's the plan.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 11/11

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +4 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +4, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +2/+2, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +4, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +4, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* none

*In Hand:* Nunchaku, Wakizashi

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 0/1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jul 1, 2012)

"Ya kidding?" Dolgrin asks Ru.  "A mutiny's good.  Divided attention and all that."

_Not really liking the alternative..._ he mutters under his breath.

[sblock=OOC]Fine by me[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 1, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Going after the big trapped door now?  _Okay._  Hour long spells like mage armor have worn off now.  What prep do you do?  And is the placement in front of the door good, or do you want to be elsewhere?[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 1, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I'd prefer Mesem to be in the front line.  Maybe he can swap with Ru after Ru does his work?

Still need to finalize my leveling, too.[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Jul 1, 2012)

"So I guess it's up to you to crack that door open so we can find out what's in store this time. Just don't get shot or stabbed ok? You're growing on me." She smiles over at the well groomed young man. 

She then moves into a position near the door with the battered sunrod in one hand, and her newly acquired sword in the other. She looks over to the rest of the group and quietly says, "Everyone ready?" 

[sblock=OOC]
Anyone need to shift position with me? Because I was thinking of taking up a spot at Q35 if there are no objections from the rest of the group. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Reianne Estril 

*AC:*  15 (Touch 11, Flatfooted 14) -1 due to carrying Sunrod in offhand
*HP:* 16/16

*Initiative:*  +1
*Perception* : -1 *Sense Motive*: -1 
*CMB:*  +3/+5 (tripping) *CMD:* 14/16 (resisting tripping)  
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +2

*Scorpion Whip:*  +3, 1d4+2, 15' Reach, Trip, Disarm, Performance, Nonthreating
*Masterwork Longsword:*  +4, 19-20, 1d8+2
*Morningstar:* +3, 1d8+2
 *Dagger:*  +3, 19-20, 1d4+2
*Thrown Dagger:*  +2, 19-20, 1d4+2, 10' 
*Thrown Alchemist's Fire: *+2 1d6 fire 10', Touch Attack, Splash, 1d6 fire on 2nd round.

* Combat Feats
**Arcane Strike
Combat Casting
** Combat Expertise
Improved Trip

Bard Cantrips: Daze, Detect Magic, Drench, Jolt, Lullaby, Mending, Read Magic 

1st Level Bard Spells (2/day): Charm Person, Ear-Piercing Scream, Sleep*
 (1 cast, Charm Person:Goblin Interrogation)
*Conditions:*  None

*In Hand:* Masterwork Longsword, Sunrod

*2 Daggers, 1 Alchemist Fire
[/sblock]
*


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2012)

Galandra nods at Ru and Reainne. She will ready her bow and wait for a target.


----------



## kinem (Jul 2, 2012)

"Time to try out this pearl" Menik says. He uses it to regain his _mage armor_ spell, which he then casts.

He draws his bow.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 2, 2012)

Lem says, "Sure.  What's the worst that can happen?"  He then puts three vials in his belt and readies a bag.


----------



## jkason (Jul 2, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

[sblock=ooc]







Satin Knights said:


> Going after the big trapped door now?  _Okay._




Sigh. That's what I was afraid of, but folks seem very keen on not resting / recharging resources, so what the heck. Never been in a TPK before. Maybe I'll learn something.  [/sblock]



Deuce Traveler said:


> Lem says, "Sure.  What's the worst that can happen?"  He then puts three vials in his belt and readies a bag.




Ru, already showing a bit of tension as he produces his tools, rolls his eyes. "Fate, don't listen to him. He wasn't trying to tempt you, at all. I promise," he mutters as he kneels before the door. 

"Bloodshot, maybe you can hit me with some of that juju before I throw my neck on the guillotine?" he asks Mesem. "Think I'm going to need all the help I can get..."

Sweat dripping down his forehead, Ru's clearly both nervous and fatigued. The southerner assesses the trapping on the door, then produces what looks like a bent wire and another oddly shaped tool, carefully combining the two of them to work at the doorjamb. He's barely begun his work, however, when the wire slips in his grip and those closest with good ears think they hear something akin to a twang of a spring releasing.

The swarthy young man's eyes go wide as he tries to dive for cover while spitting out an expletive in his native tongue...

[sblock=ooc]Alrighty, then, that's a colossal failure:

Disable Device w/ Guidance (1d20+10=11)

Not sure if any saves are available, so I didn't roll any, but stats are in the sblock below if you want to roll them for him.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 20/20

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +5 *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +5, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +3/+3, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +5, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +5, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* none

*In Hand:* Thieves' Tools

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 0/1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 2, 2012)

Lem frowns as Ru fails his check. "Was that a plunk?  I thought I heard a plunk.  Is it supposed to plunk?  Is plunking a good thing?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 2, 2012)

Plunk.  Twang. Ooof!  Click. Clack.  Click.

Instead of disabling the trap, Ru manages to trigger it.  A crossbow bolt comes out of the wall and sticks in his side quite well.
[sblock=Perception] [sblock=DC 10]heavy repeating crossbow bolt[sblock=DC 20]You hear a growl from inside the room[sblock=DC 30]You hear a faint meow.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 2, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

"Not ... nngh ... my best work," Ru whispers in a pained voice. He eyes the spot the bolt came from even as he pulls the bolt free. 

"I think that's a repeater," he says. "Which, unfortunately, might mean there's more where that came from. Gimme a second to catch my breath and I'll have another look..."

[sblock=ooc]Perception (1d20+5=12)

My assumption is that 'repeating' isn't accidental, and that setting off the trap doesn't mean it's now disarmed. I'm not sure if I need a Perception (Ru might ask Mesem to take a look in that case) or another Disable to cofirm.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 17/20

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +5 *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +5, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +3/+3, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +5, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +5, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* none

*In Hand:* Thieves' Tools

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 0/1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jul 2, 2012)

"_What?_" is all that Dolgrin can say as Ru opens the door and is immediately hit with a projectile.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 2, 2012)

"Ouch! A plunk is bad!" Lem declares as he stares at the bolt in Ru's side.


----------



## Qik (Jul 2, 2012)

Mesem clucks his tongue disapprovingly at Lem's cavalier remark, though he says nothing further.

Watching Ru, his eyes widen as he sees the man slip, and then the resultant trap spring an instant later.  He's glad at least to see that the injury isn't a grievous one.  "You must try and be more careful," he says.  It's unclear whether he's being completely serious.

Mesem touches his forehead, causing the circular rune visible there to glow slightly for a moment.  He then studies the doorway for a long moment.  Finally, he says softly, "I believe I can hear the room's occupant growling."

Before Ru tries the door again, he taps him on the shoulder.  "Try to avoid the previous outcome, yes?" he says with a thin smile.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Mesem casts Guidance on himself, then search to see if he can tell the trap is disarmed.  He'll cast Guidance on Ru before Ru tries again (if necessary).[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +8
HP: 16/16 real + 18/20 temporary
AC: 21 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 20) CMB: +6 CMD: 17 
Fort: +2 Ref: +2 Will: +8 (+10 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+6, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+7, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 18/18 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +1 CMD: 11
Fort: +3 Ref: +1 Will: +8 (+10 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +6, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## hemera (Jul 2, 2012)

"Damn it! I told you not to get shot, and then you go and do it anyway." Reianne drops her sunrod, and digs around in her bag for the loaned wand to try and alleviate the wound caused by the crossbow bolt. 

Grabbing it, she discharges the wand with a flourish.

[sblock=OOC]
19 charges now remain. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 2, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]The door is not open yet.  Ru set off the trap when he tried disabling it.  The trap is still active.  The door is still closed, locked and trapped.[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Jul 3, 2012)

Hoping to not need to use the wand again because of the trapped door, Reianne sticks the wand in her belt and grabs the sunrod from the floor.

[sblock=OOC]First chance she gets anyway. heh, no more getting shot by traps![/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 3, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru chews the inside of his cheek, taking the ribbing of some of the others in stride, with little more than a half-grin to acknowledge it. When Reianne uses her wand, he nods to her.

"Thanks, Goggles. Feels better now," he says as the wound shrinks to merely a nasty red welt. 

As Mesem mentions the occupant, and verifies the trap is still active, Ru sighs. "Our luck, the trap has a warning signal attached. Okay, let's try this again, and since the ugly on the other side probably knows what's coming, do me a favor and keep the weapons ready?"

The Rhat'matani sets to work on the trap again, and though his hands seems steadier, the wound and verification of something growling on the other side has him clearly distracted.

[sblock=ooc]Better, but I don't imagine it's good enough:

Disable w/ guidance (1d20+10=19)

If he fails again, I say we just open the bloody door and take the bolt, since at this point it'll probably net less damage than if Ru keeps trying.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 19/20

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +5 *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +5, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +3/+3, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +5, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +5, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* none

*In Hand:* Thieves' Tools

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 0/1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 3, 2012)

[sblock=Ru]Well, better.  You didn't disable the trap, but you also didn't set it off again.  The door is also still locked after you get through the trap.  It is a heavy, reinforced wooden door, so smashing in is possible, but will take a while too.[/sblock]As Ru's friends wait breathlessly, there is no click.


----------



## jkason (Jul 3, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru's lips thin in frustration, and he sighs.

"Okay, still not done, but at least I didn't take another hit. Bloodshot, hit me again?" he whispers to Mesem. Once he has the benefit of the cantrip, the southerner takes a deep breath and sets to work one more time. He slides the wire carefully in at the hinge, slowly works the oddly-shaped tool until it can hold the wire in place. His hands free, he grabs a set of narrow shears and a small tool with a hook on the end. Ru traces his gloved hand slowly up the crack in the door until he finds what he's looking for. Gingerly, he hooks a fine wire, then snips it with the shears. 

He holds his breath a moment, then smiles and lets it out.

"Okay, then. That's done, at least. No more projectiles, but I still have to get through the door..." he says, retrieving his trap-disabling tools and grabbing his standard lockpick. 

[sblock=ooc] Okay, this should do it, then:

Disable w/ guidance (1d20+10=27)

though then he blows the lock picking, ugh:

Disable (pick lock) w/ guidance (1d20+10=11)

Actually, is he able to take 10 on the lock picking? With Guidance, that's a 20, which is hopefully enough to let everyone else play and not have to wait on Ru any more.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 19/20

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +5 *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +5, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +3/+3, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +5, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +5, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* none

*In Hand:* Thieves' Tools

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 0/1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Jul 3, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]
The everyone huddle around Ru in anticipation game is pretty fun though.  

No pressure! 

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 3, 2012)

[sblock=Ru]You know the trap is successfully disabled.  No on the take 10.  A) You know there is danger behind the door.  B) Skill Mastery is a rogue trick to specifically take 10 in stressful situations. You went with Vanishing instead.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 3, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

[sblock=GM]







Satin Knights said:


> No on the take 10.  A) You know there is danger behind the door.  B) Skill Mastery is a rogue trick to specifically take 10 in stressful situations. You went with Vanishing instead.




Works for me. Asked because I wasn't sure if knowing there was danger on the other ('safe') side of the door was stressful enough to trigger that or not.[/sblock]

The deep crease between Ru's brows makes clear his frustration at his inability to make a good showing. Giving up on quips, he merely nods to Mesem again for another boost, then, tongue sticking a bit out of his mouth, tries his picks again...

[sblock=ooc]Let's see if this does it:

Disable pick lock w/ guidance (1d20+10=18)

If it does, Ru will step back to let others go in first (and to let himself swap his tools for his weapons). If not, maybe we should just knock at this point [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 19/20

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +5 *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +5, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +3/+3, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +5, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +5, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* none

*In Hand:* Thieves' Tools

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 0/1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 3, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]It's a coin toss.  Eventually you have to get heads!  But not so far.[/sblock][sblock=Ru, Rieanne, Dolgrin]You hear a deep voice, "Arise my pets! Then you hear a bit of clunking, like bone on stone.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jul 3, 2012)

"Uh oh..." Dolgrin says as he hears the voice and sounds.  "We're getting company, team, so we better get ready and get ready fast!"

The dwarf swiftly places his axe on his back and draws his warhammer.  "Last one to crush a skull to powder buys the drinks!"


----------



## hemera (Jul 4, 2012)

Hearing the noises from the room, Reianne smiles halfheartedly "Guess that's the welcoming committee! Let's see if I can skewer that necromancer who ruined my dinner plans." 

She adjusts her grip on her blade, as she runs through different spells in her mind, and apologizing in advance to the sunrod before she tosses it about.

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Reianne Estril 

*AC:*  15 (Touch 11, Flatfooted 14) -1 due to carrying Sunrod in offhand
*HP:* 16/16

*Initiative:*  +1
*Perception* : -1 *Sense Motive*: -1 
*CMB:*  +3/+5 (tripping) *CMD:* 14/16 (resisting tripping)  
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +2

*Scorpion Whip:*  +3, 1d4+2, 15' Reach, Trip, Disarm, Performance, Nonthreating
*Masterwork Longsword:*  +4, 19-20, 1d8+2
*Morningstar:* +3, 1d8+2
 *Dagger:*  +3, 19-20, 1d4+2
*Thrown Dagger:*  +2, 19-20, 1d4+2, 10' 
*Thrown Alchemist's Fire: *+2 1d6 fire 10', Touch Attack, Splash, 1d6 fire on 2nd round.

* Combat Feats
**Arcane Strike
Combat Casting
** Combat Expertise
Improved Trip

Bard Cantrips: Daze, Detect Magic, Drench, Jolt, Lullaby, Mending, Read Magic 

1st Level Bard Spells (2/day): Charm Person, Ear-Piercing Scream, Sleep*
 (1 cast, Charm Person:Goblin Interrogation)
*Conditions:*  None

*In Hand:* Masterwork Longsword, Sunrod

*2 Daggers, 1 Alchemist Fire
[/sblock]
*


----------



## soulnova (Jul 4, 2012)

Galandra has her action readied. "Let's do this" she will let fly her arrow as soon as the door is open, especially to the necromancer if she has a clear view of him. Otherwise, the first thing at the door gets it.

[sblock]Can the roll I did before still be used?  [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 4, 2012)

"Ru, you brought the bad guys!  I knew you had it in you," Lem says sardonically as he readies his tanglefoot bag.  Three acid vials are also at the ready in his belt.

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Lem the Cook (1st Level Monk of the Empty Hand)
HP: 8/8; AC: 19; AC Touch: 19; AC Flatfooted: 11; INIT: +7; BAB: +0; CMB: +4; CMD: 16; Fortitude: +3; Reflex: +8; Will: +6; Speed: 15'

-Unarmed Strike: Attack: +6; Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Flurry of Blows: Attack: +5/+5; Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Thrown Flask of Acid: Ranged Touch Attack: +6; Damage: 1d6, Crit: Nil, Range: 10 feet, Special: 1hp splash acid damage to those within 5 feet; 13 Flasks of Acid
--Thrown Tanglefoot Bag: Ranged Touch Attack: +6; hit target gains –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity and must make a DC 15 Reflex save or be glued to the floor; 2 Tanglefoot Bags
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 4, 2012)

Mesem remains silent amid the banter, maintaining his grip on his sword's hilt and preparing himself for facing the task beyond the door.

[sblock=OOC]Don't know if I mentioned it before, but I'd intended Mesem to recast Mage Armor.  He'll also cast "Protection from Evil" right before entering the room.  He'll trade places with Ru once Ru opens the door.[/sblock]







[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +8
HP: 16/16 real + 18/20 temporary
AC: 21 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 20) CMB: +6 CMD: 17 
Fort: +2 Ref: +2 Will: +8 (+10 vs enchantments)

Natural Weapons:Bite (+6, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+7, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 18/18 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +1 CMD: 11
Fort: +3 Ref: +1 Will: +8 (+10 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +6, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 1/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor - 0/1 hour
[/sblock]​


----------



## jkason (Jul 5, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru sighs as he hears the clatter of bones behind the door. He mutters and continues to work the lock, all the while working on the assumption that the nasties on the other side will open it before he actually manages to.

[sblock=ooc] Disable w/ guidance (pick lock) (1d20+10=20)

If that doesn't do it, SK, can you just roll on your end with Ru's +10 (w/ guidance) until it does? I'm beginning to feel like a party pooper for making everyone else wait around until I have time to get online and make the next roll. 

Whenever he manages to get the bloody door open, my plan for the (clearly not a surprise) first round is:

Move: Open door so no one else has to burn their move on it.
Free: 5' step to switch places with Mesem
Standard: stow tools
*If* Ru sees anyone with ranged potential when the door opens, he'll also use a swift action to spend a ki point to use his Vanishing Trick at the end of his turn, going invisible for the next 2 rounds. Otherwise, he'll hold off for now.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 19/20

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +5 *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +5, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +3/+3, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +5, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +5, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* none

*In Hand:* Thieves' Tools

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 2/3
Liquid Ice: 0/1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 5, 2012)

Ru unlocks the doors, pushes the double doors open.  You are greeted with more skeletons and Reianne can see a hairless dog beast.  Equipped a little better, these skeletons are ready for a fight.

meow...
[sblock=ooc]Galandra: Technically, you cannot ready an action before initiative starts.  So, the readied actions rolled before don't count.  But, that also saves Ru from 3 attacks if they could have readied. 

Ru's unlock is the standard action, move to open the doors. free drop tools, 5' step out.  Mesem don't get the step in before init starts though. That is unless you want to give them more prep time to cast spells. 
[/sblock]
[sblock=combat]
S1 ~ AC 18 Heavy shield and short sword
S2 ~ AC 18
S3 ~ AC 18
S4 ~ AC 16 Spear wielder
D5 ~ AC ??
Grimspiller ~ ??


16/18 of 16/20 ~ AC 23 ~ Mesem ~ all actions available ~ Mage Armor, Prot from Evil (20 rds)
27 of 29 ~ AC 16 ~ Dolgrin ~  all actions available 
16 of 16 ~ AC 15 ~ Reianne ~ all actions available 
19 of 20 ~ AC 16 ~ Ru ~ all actions available 
13 of 13 ~ AC 17 ~ Menik ~ all actions available 
08 of 08 ~ AC 19 ~ Lem ~ all actions available 
21 of 22 ~ AC 15 ~ Galandra ~ all actions available           
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 5, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Is there any reason Ru and Mesem couldn't switch before the doors were opened?  It makes no sense to have them transition after they're opened.  It just seems as though you're unnecessarily gimping our entry.

Edit: regardless, Mesem will step to R34.  Remaining actions to follow.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2012)

Galandra will let Mesem to get into the front line and shoot at the spear wielder (S5) with a blunt arrow. She will then step P33 in case Dolgrin needs to change places with her. "Do you see the cat?" she asks Mesem.

[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 21/22

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +7/+9 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2

Falchion +5 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +5 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +4 [1d6] x3 (60ft)
+2STR Composite Longbow +4 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 
Greatclub +5 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables: On Efficient Quiver (12 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 37 Blunt Arrows), 50 normal arrows , 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 5, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]because Ru was racing time as there was danger behind the door as they were prepping and casting,
because Mesem was casting his prep of Prot f/Evil, spending his std,
because generally readying to act on a trigger on another's action is a standard action, which was spent,
because it left a clear shot lane open for the archer and spell slinger, oops that got fouled ,
and a smidge of arbitrary.
It was the best choice of "off placement", "stripping Mesem of the Prot f/Evil", or "giving the bad guy another buff round".[/sblock]
[sblock=soft cover]Due to Mesem stepping in the way before the arrow flew, adjusting for soft cover causes the arrow to bounce off the armor instead of penetrating.[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Lem]Time to level up to second.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jul 6, 2012)

Dolgrin stares straight into the empty eye sockets of the skeleton in front of him.  "Oh, ye're certainly to get it!" he calls out as he slaps the warhammer down into the palm of his free hand.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 6, 2012)

Sorry, the party is up, you won initiative, so go ahead and attack.  No surprise round as each knew the other was on the other side of the door.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 6, 2012)

Lem moves to P32, waiting for an opening to toss his tanglefoot bag.  "Maybe we can reason with the hordes of undead," Lem suggests in sick mirth.

OOC: Sent him in for his level up approval.


----------



## kinem (Jul 6, 2012)

Seeing the skeletons, Menik shoots a ray at the spear wielder.


----------



## possum (Jul 6, 2012)

Dolgrin wades into what soon will be a melee, stepping forward to engage the skeleton in front of him, yelling a Dwarven battle cry.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 6, 2012)

*Lem the Cook, Halfling Monk 2*

If Lem can manage to lob the tanglefoot bag over Dolgrim's head, he would like to change his action to move to P33 and take a shot at the lead skeleton.  If not, he'll move to P32 with the intention to get closer next round.

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Lem the Cook (2nd Level Monk of the Empty Hand)
HP: 14/14; AC: 19; AC Touch: 19; AC Flatfooted: 11; INIT: +7; BAB: +1; CMB: +5; CMD: 17; Fortitude: +4; Reflex: +9; Will: +7; Speed: 15'

-Unarmed Strike: Attack: +7; Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Flurry of Blows: Attack: +6/+6; Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Thrown Flask of Acid: Ranged Touch Attack: +7; Damage: 1d6, Crit: Nil, Range: 10 feet, Special: 1hp splash acid damage to those within 5 feet; 13 Flasks of Acid
--Thrown Tanglefoot Bag: Ranged Touch Attack: +7; hit target gains –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity and must make a DC 15 Reflex save or be glued to the floor; 2 Tanglefoot Bags
[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Jul 6, 2012)

Sliding over to get a better view of what is behind the large doors, Reianne almost immediately regrets it as she sees the heavily armed skeletons. Recovering quickly she takes a deep breath and begins to sing an old Venzan military marching song to rally her allies.

[sblock=OOC]
I'll 5' step to Q34 and start using Inspire Courage. Been keeping it in reserve for a bigger fight like this.  
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Reianne Estril 

*AC:*  15 (Touch 11, Flatfooted 14) -1 due to carrying Sunrod in offhand
*HP:* 16/16

*Initiative:*  +1
*Perception* : -1 *Sense Motive*: -1 
*CMB:*  +3/+5 (tripping) *CMD:* 14/16 (resisting tripping)  
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +2

*Scorpion Whip:*  +3, 1d4+2, 15' Reach, Trip, Disarm, Performance, Nonthreating
*Masterwork Longsword:*  +4, 19-20, 1d8+2
*Morningstar:* +3, 1d8+2
 *Dagger:*  +3, 19-20, 1d4+2
*Thrown Dagger:*  +2, 19-20, 1d4+2, 10' 
*Thrown Alchemist's Fire: *+2 1d6 fire 10', Touch Attack, Splash, 1d6 fire on 2nd round.

* Combat Feats
**Arcane Strike
Combat Casting
** Combat Expertise
Improved Trip

Bard Cantrips: Daze, Detect Magic, Drench, Jolt, Lullaby, Mending, Read Magic 

1st Level Bard Spells (2/day): Charm Person, Ear-Piercing Scream, Sleep*
 (1 cast, Charm Person:Goblin Interrogation)
*Conditions:*  None

*In Hand:* Masterwork Longsword, Sunrod

*2 Daggers, 1 Alchemist Fire
[/sblock]
*


----------



## jkason (Jul 6, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru swears as he gets a better look at the interior. 

"Gis told you not to discount locks and traps for shinier tricks," he chastizes himself under his breath, knowing his own failures at the door helped the enemy prepare. Then he shakes his head to clear it, and calls out to the others.

"We're bottlenecking for them! Pull back!" he cries, lobbing a flask of alchemist's fire in the midst of the skeletons, dousing all four with splashed fire.

[sblock=ooc]As Ru says: right now we can only get two folks at the skellies at a time. If we back up and they follow, we get some flanky/surroundy goodness, hopefully. Unless someone has forced movement effects.

*Move:* draw Alchemist's fire
*Standard:* throw AF.

Hopefully I have this right: Targeting grid intersection S-T, 33-34, so right in the middle of the skellies. Normal AC for that would be 5, +4 for soft cover: Target AC 9.

I figure the range at 15', so into the second range increment, giving a -2 to the attack roll: 

Alchemist's fire to s/t 33/34, 2nd range increment, soft cover. (1d20+3=15)

If I got that right, the fire hits, though all skellies only take spash damage (1 fire each).[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 19/20

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +5 *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +5, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +3/+3, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +5, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +5, 1d2
*Conditional Damage mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* Tools dropped at Q34

*In Hand:* None

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 1/3
Liquid Ice: 0/1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 6, 2012)

"Agreed!  If we can draw them out a hair, we can pour the attacks on them." Lem suggests.


----------



## Qik (Jul 6, 2012)

The tense wait while Ru handled the door proved to be too much for even Mesem's monastic training: the moment the doors opened, he rushed in.  It was only in the process of an errant swing of his sword that he realized his haste had overcome his discipline, and that the group as a whole was suffering for it.  He chances a momentary glance Ru's way, nodding to affirm his intention to fall back.

[sblock=OOC]Gah - sorry, All (esp. soulnova).  Got a little too eager there and faffed up the entrance.  Apologies.  I'll fall back in the next round.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +8
HP: 16/16 real + 18/20 temporary
AC: 21 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 20)
*AC:* +2 vs evil
 CMB: +6 CMD: 17 
Fort: +2 Ref: +2 Will: +8 (+10 vs enchantments)
*Saves:* +2 vs evil

Natural Weapons:Bite (+6, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+7, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 18/18 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +1 CMD: 11
Fort: +3 Ref: +1 Will: +8 (+10 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +6, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 0/3

Active Magic: 
Mage Armor - 0/2 hours
Protection from Evil - 0/2 minutes
[/sblock]​


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] NP, Qik. I want to clarify to that the skeleton Gallandra is attacking is S4, not S5. She's attacking the Spear Wielder. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 6, 2012)

Galandra's arrow misses by the barest of margins due to her kindness of not shooting Mesem in the back.  Dolgrin's warhammer bounces off the shield of his opponent.  Menik sneaks through a ray and does drain some evil energy out of the spear wielder, but not enough to drop him.  Lem's tanglefoot bag locks skeleton S1 in place.  Ru tosses in fire, catching all the skeletons.

The front line of the skeletons are ineffectual against the well armored front line of the group.  The spear wielder nearly breaks his spear on the door jam instead of hitting his target.  The dog beast is blocked in his room, but is snarling and ready for a fight.  Then, your true enemy steps out from behind the interceding door.  A large bugbear in robes, he points his finger at Dolgrin.  "Granatch!" 

[sblock=Dolgrin]Make a Fortitude save DC 15, read if you fail[sblock=effects]Blindness[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=combat]-1 ~ S1 ~ AC 16 Heavy shield and short sword, entangled
-1 ~ S2 ~ AC 18
-1 ~ S3 ~ AC 18
-4 ~  S4 ~ AC 16 Spear wielder
D5 ~ AC ??
Grimspiller ~ ??


16/18 of 16/20 ~ AC 23 ~ Mesem ~ all actions available ~ Mage Armor, Prot from Evil (19 rds)
27 of 29 ~ AC 16 ~ Dolgrin ~  all actions available 
16 of 16 ~ AC 15 ~ Reianne ~ all actions available ~ Inspire Courage for everyone
19 of 20 ~ AC 16 ~ Ru ~ all actions available 
13 of 13 ~ AC 17 ~ Menik ~ all actions available 
08 of 08 ~ AC 19 ~ Lem ~ all actions available 
21 of 22 ~ AC 15 ~ Galandra ~ all actions available
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 6, 2012)

Mesem smiles thinly at the satisfaction of finally sighting their prey, but he remains focused on the task at hand.  He lashes out in a flurry of limbs, and then steps aside to allow his companions access to the fray.

[sblock=Actions]Full-attack skeleton at S34.

Claw 1: 1d20+8=14, 1d4+5=8
Claw 2: 1d20+8=19, 1d4+5=6
Bite (direct to S33 if S34 has been killed): 1d20+7=19, 1d6+5=11

5' step to Q33.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +8
HP: 16/16 real + 18/20 temporary
AC: 21 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 20)
*AC:* +2 vs evil
 CMB: +6 CMD: 17 
Fort: +2 Ref: +2 Will: +8 (+10 vs enchantments)
*Saves:* +2 vs evil

Natural Weapons:Bite (+6, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+7, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 18/18 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +1 CMD: 11
Fort: +3 Ref: +1 Will: +8 (+10 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +6, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 0/3

Active Magic: 
Mage Armor - 0/2 hours
Protection from Evil - 0/2 minutes
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 6, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]In a hurry going out the door for the night, but Mesem dropped 2[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 7, 2012)

Lem moves to P34 and tosses a flask of acid at the undead at T34.

OOC: Is that an undead archer at Q34?  Doh!

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Lem the Cook (2nd Level Monk of the Empty Hand)
HP: 14/14; AC: 19; AC Touch: 19; AC Flatfooted: 11; INIT: +7; BAB: +1; CMB: +5; CMD: 17; Fortitude: +4; Reflex: +9; Will: +7; Speed: 15'

-Unarmed Strike: Attack: +7; Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Flurry of Blows: Attack: +6/+6; Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Thrown Flask of Acid: Ranged Touch Attack: +7; Damage: 1d6, Crit: Nil, Range: 10 feet, Special: 1hp splash acid damage to those within 5 feet; 13 Flasks of Acid
--Thrown Tanglefoot Bag: Ranged Touch Attack: +7; hit target gains –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity and must make a DC 15 Reflex save or be glued to the floor; 1xTanglefoot Bag
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2012)

Galandra will try again to get the Spear Wielder (s4) with a blunt arrow. If he's already down by then, she will instead attack the necromancer.


[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 21/22

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +7/+9 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2

Falchion +5 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +5 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +4 [1d6] x3 (60ft)
+2STR Composite Longbow +4 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 
Greatclub +5 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables: On Efficient Quiver (12 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 36 Blunt Arrows), 50 normal arrows , 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Jul 7, 2012)

_Time to pull out all the stops_, she thinks to her self as she attempts to cast a new spell she has thought of. Her voice rising in pitch with the words of the spell it seems to fade out of hearing briefly as she focuses on Grimspiller. Concluded she resumes singing and retrieves the wand from her belt with a smirk on her face.

[sblock=Actions]
Just a note since you mentioned you were short on time, I had moved to Q34 last round.

Free: Maintain Inspire Courage
Standard: (Casting Defensively) Ear-Piercing Scream ---> Grimspiller
Move: Retrieve Wand from Belt, simultaneously pray no one has come near to aoo my squishy self.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Reianne Estril 

*AC:*  15 (Touch 11, Flatfooted 14) -1 due to carrying Sunrod in offhand
*HP:* 16/16

*Initiative:*  +1
*Perception* : -1 *Sense Motive*: -1 
*CMB:*  +3/+5 (tripping) *CMD:* 14/16 (resisting tripping)  
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +2

*Scorpion Whip:*  +3, 1d4+2, 15' Reach, Trip, Disarm, Performance, Nonthreating
*Masterwork Longsword:*  +4, 19-20, 1d8+2
*Morningstar:* +3, 1d8+2
 *Dagger:*  +3, 19-20, 1d4+2
*Thrown Dagger:*  +2, 19-20, 1d4+2, 10' 
*Thrown Alchemist's Fire: *+2 1d6 fire 10', Touch Attack, Splash, 1d6 fire on 2nd round.

* Combat Feats
**Arcane Strike
Combat Casting
** Combat Expertise
Improved Trip

Bard Cantrips: Daze, Detect Magic, Drench, Jolt, Lullaby, Mending, Read Magic 

1st Level Bard Spells (2/day): Charm Person, Ear-Piercing Scream, Sleep*
 (1 cast, Charm Person:Goblin Interrogation)
*Conditions:*  None

*In Hand:* Masterwork Longsword, Sunrod

*2 Daggers, 1 Alchemist Fire
[/sblock]*


----------



## kinem (Jul 7, 2012)

ooc: Menik was going to use his own scream, but if Grimspiller seems dazed by Reianne's he do something else


----------



## possum (Jul 7, 2012)

Dolgrin grits his teeth as he swiftly moves closer to the spear-wielding skeleton, moving far too quickly for it to react.  The dwarf swings the warhammer wildly towards the skull, trading accuracy for brute strength.

[sblock=OOC]
Shift to S34

Make that Q34...[/sblock]

EDIT: Dolgrin readies himself to go into melee once again when the bugbear appears and utters a single word.  His vision blurs slightly before finally blinking out.  The dwarf screams in anger and fear and falls back immediately, cursing heavily.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 7, 2012)

Mesem crushes two skeletons in a flurry of natural attacks before stepping back.  Lem lobs some acid, hits his mark and the spear wielder dissolves into a pool of white goo with the heavy spear clunking to the ground.  Galandra skewers your quarry, the evil master himself. Rieanne screams, but does not seem to affect the necromancer.  Maybe he enjoys the screams of women. Dolgrin is blinded by the necromancer and bumps into Reianne as he retreats. 

Now that you have cleared the way, S3 and the dog beast can move up and attack.  The skeleton goes after the screaming girl while the dog goes after the blue creature.  Neither one come close to hitting their mark.

Menik and Ru still have all their actions.
[sblock=ooc]Why yes, that is an undead archer at Q42.  It is just laying there on the ground, not interested in this fight. [/sblock][sblock=combat]-1 ~ S1 ~ AC 16 Heavy shield and short sword, entangled, destroyed
-1 ~ S2 ~ AC 18 Destroyed
-2 ~ S3 ~ AC 18 ~ Comes out of delay and attacks
-4 ~  S4 ~ AC 16 Spear wielder Destroyed
D5 ~ AC ?? ~ comes out of delay and attacks
-7 ~ Grimspiller ~ AC ??


16/18 of 16/20 ~ AC 23 ~ Mesem ~  ~ Mage Armor, Prot from Evil (19 rds)
27 of 29 ~ AC 16 ~ Dolgrin ~ std  ~ BLIND!
16 of 16 ~ AC 15 ~ Reianne ~  ~ Inspire Courage for everyone
19 of 20 ~ AC 16 ~ Ru ~ all actions available 
13 of 13 ~ AC 17 ~ Menik ~  all actions available
08 of 08 ~ AC 19 ~ Lem ~  
21 of 22 ~ AC 15 ~ Galandra ~ 
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 7, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, I believe that skeleton is from our initial entrance into the compound, DT, meaning he's a dead undead archer.  

Also, I love that Dolgrin is not just "blind," but "BLIND!"  Hah!

(Not laughing at your blindness, Possum, just the particular brand of announcing it.  [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 7, 2012)

Satin Knights said:


> Rieanne screams, but does not seem to affect the necromancer.  Maybe he enjoys the screams of women.




_Let's see if he enjoys_ this ...

Menik appears to scream, but you (PCs) don't hear anything.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2012)

"Dolgrin, behind to the right is clear! Reianne, step aside!" Galandra shouts with urgency. As soon as the path is clear, she drops her composite longbow, takes out the greatclub and engages in melee with the skeleton.

If she's not able to move there, she will try to shoot the dog.


[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 15 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 21/22

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +7/+9 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2

Falchion +5 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +5 [1d4+3] 19-20
Shortbow +4 [1d6] x3 (60ft)
+2STR Composite Longbow +4 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 
Greatclub +5 [1d10+4] x2 

Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables: On Efficient Quiver (12 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 36 Blunt Arrows), 50 normal arrows , 4 days rations

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 10, 2012)

Taunting, "The girl screams better than you!"

Finishing off the previous round Ru pulls his last alchemist's fire and throws it at the creature most likely to squeal, the rat dog. Hitting it squarely, he is relieved it does not have any hair to burn and stench up the place.  The creature howls.  Splashes of the nasty liquid also hit Mesem, Reianne and Dolgrin. (each taking 1 fire damage)

Grimspiller steps forward, flings some colored sand at the party in the hall, causing a rainbow burst of light and cackles when Ru falls over and the blue creatures knees start to wobble.  When his pet falls too, he doesn't look as happy.  The rat dog, even though it is on fire, slumps to the floor.

The party is up.
[sblock=combat]-1 ~ S1 ~ AC 16 Heavy shield and short sword, entangled, destroyed
-1 ~ S2 ~ AC 18 Destroyed
-3 ~ S3 ~ AC 18 ~ delayed before, will jump in somewhere in the middle of your actions again.
-4 ~  S4 ~ AC 16 Spear wielder Destroyed
-3 ~ D5 ~ AC ?? ~ prone, unconscious, Flaming
-9 ~ Grimspiller ~ AC ?? ~ moved and cast a spell

Was DC 13.  Mesem only made it due to the Protection from Evil

16/17 of 16/20 ~ AC 23 ~ Mesem ~  all actions available ~ Mage Armor, Prot from Evil (18 rds)
26 of 29 ~ AC 16 ~ Dolgrin ~ all actions available  ~ BLIND!
15 of 16 ~ AC 15 ~ Reianne ~  all actions available ~ Inspire Courage for everyone
19 of 20 ~ AC 16 ~ Ru ~ falls unconscious to take a miss timed nap!
13 of 13 ~ AC 17 ~ Menik ~  all actions available
08 of 08 ~ AC 19 ~ Lem ~  all actions available
21 of 22 ~ AC 15 ~ Galandra ~ actions pending waiting for room to advance
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 10, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Since the Ratdog is unconscious, can Mesem occupy its square?[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 10, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Are the red squares on fire? If yes... well... I guess she would still go ahead. 9_9 Otherwise Dolgrin and Reianne will be in trouble, and she's not the kind to just leave them there. Ok. No changes on her actions.  She will occupy whatever space is available, either, Q33 or Q34 and attack the skeleton.  [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 10, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Yes, Mesem can stand in the square with the unconscious rat dog without penalty.

The spell was color spray.  I put down the pink to mark the targets that got hit.  Dolgrin didn't get affected because he was already blind. So, the spell was just a flash, and does not affect Galandra moving afterwards.  

The rat dog is the only thing still on fire.  Therefore, Mesem may not want to stand over it while it is burning.  I updated the map to show the flaming dog.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 10, 2012)

The world momentarily swims before Mesem.  Out of the corner of his eye, he sees Ru slump to the floor.  For a moment, it seems as though he too will succumb to the necromancer's magic.  At the last second, though, unseen hands lift him from the reach of the encroaching darkness.  He is safe, for the moment.

Mesem's eyes narrow.  They are predatory, replacing the calm visage he so often carries, even in the face of the fort's challenges.  He steps forward, moving over the dograt enveloped in flames, ignoring them as they lick at his feet and up his legs.  He ignores the adjacent skeleton as well.  He is a predator, determined to close the distance to his prey.

He encircles Grimspiller fluidly, cutting off his escape, and then lashes out with his sword.

[sblock=OOC]A little dramatic, maybe, but hey, that's Mesem: the silent hunter.

Moves to T33, taking damage from the flames and provoking AoOs from the skeleton and possibly Grimspiller, attacks with Nodachi.

*Edit:* Forgot the +1 attack/damage from Inspire Courage, so that's attack 23 and damage 15.  Understandable if I get penalized for my omission.  [/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +8
HP: 16/16 real + 17/20 temporary
AC: 21 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 20)
*AC:* +2 vs evil
 CMB: +6 CMD: 17 
Fort: +2 Ref: +2 Will: +8 (+10 vs enchantments)
*Saves:* +2 vs evil

Natural Weapons:Bite (+6, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+7, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 18/18 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +1 CMD: 11
Fort: +3 Ref: +1 Will: +8 (+10 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +6, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 0/3

Active Magic: 
Mage Armor - 0/2 hours
Protection from Evil - 18 rounds remaining
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 10, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Mesem takes 1 fire damage moving through, but both AoOs failed.  Reianne trips the skeleton.  Grimspiller is bloody, but still in it.[/sblock][sblock=combat]-1 ~ S1 ~ AC 16 Heavy shield and short sword, entangled, destroyed
-1 ~ S2 ~ AC 18 Destroyed
-3 ~ S3 ~ AC 18 ~ prone.
-4 ~  S4 ~ AC 16 Spear wielder Destroyed
-3 ~ D5 ~ AC ?? ~ prone, unconscious, Flaming
-32 ~ Grimspiller ~ AC ?? ~ moved and cast a spell


16/16 of 16/20 ~ AC 23 ~ Mesem ~ moved and attacked  ~ Mage Armor, Prot from Evil (18 rds)
26 of 29 ~ AC 16 ~ Dolgrin ~ all actions available  ~ BLIND!
15 of 16 ~ AC 15 ~ Reianne ~  tripped skeleton ~ Inspire Courage for everyone
19 of 20 ~ AC 16 ~ Ru ~ unconscious 
13 of 13 ~ AC 17 ~ Menik ~ all actions available 
08 of 08 ~ AC 19 ~ Lem ~  all actions available
21 of 22 ~ AC 15 ~ Galandra ~ actions pending waiting for room to advance[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Jul 10, 2012)

Seeing Mesem getting ready to move towards Grimspiller, Reianne feints quickly trying to divert the skeletons attention away by knocking it off balance. "Least I can do for you, now pay him back for that light show!"


----------



## kinem (Jul 10, 2012)

"I was just warming up my voice." Menik tries another _scream_ on Grimspiller, using his bonded ring to power the casting.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 10, 2012)

Grimspiller grabs his ears in pain...
[sblock=ooc]Grr.  This one got him.  Grimspiller is dazed.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jul 11, 2012)

Dolgrin falls behind as he hears that the path is open.  The dwarf continues cursing, now not because of his blindness, but for the fact that he can't help the rest of his comrades fight the sorceror they were there to fight.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 11, 2012)

Lem moves forward to S34, performing an acrobatic tumble to do so, if needed.  He then punches and then kicks at Grimspiller at S33.

"This is for ruining a perfectly good kitchen and upsetting the zen of the universe."

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Lem the Cook (2nd Level Monk of the Empty Hand)
HP: 14/14; AC: 19; AC Touch: 19; AC Flatfooted: 11; INIT: +7; BAB: +1; CMB: +5; CMD: 17; Fortitude: +4; Reflex: +9; Will: +7; Speed: 15'

-Unarmed Strike: Attack: +7; Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Flurry of Blows: Attack: +6/+6; Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Thrown Flask of Acid: Ranged Touch Attack: +7; Damage: 1d6, Crit: Nil, Range: 10 feet, Special: 1hp splash acid damage to those within 5 feet; 12 Flasks of Acid
--Thrown Tanglefoot Bag: Ranged Touch Attack: +7; hit target gains –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity and must make a DC 15 Reflex save or be glued to the floor; 1xTanglefoot Bag
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 11, 2012)

Lem dances and dodges his way past the skeleton and lands one punch on the dazed bugbear.  Even though Grimspiller is dazed, the kick is ineffectual.

The skeleton continues after the girl, swinging it's shortsword while it is still laying on the ground, but only slicing air.

Switching targets to Grimspiller, Galandra's arrow shot goes wide and into the room behind him.

The scream is still ringing in Grimspiller's ears and he cannot focus on the task at hand of saving his own hyde.

Party is up again.
[sblock=combat]-X ~ S1 ~ AC 16 Heavy shield and short sword, entangled, destroyed
-X ~ S2 ~ AC 18 Destroyed
-3 ~ S3 ~ AC 18 ~ prone.
-X ~  S4 ~ AC 16 Spear wielder Destroyed
-8 ~ D5 ~ AC ?? ~ prone, unconscious, Flames went out 
-36 ~ Grimspiller ~ AC ?? ~ dazed this round

I used Galandra's previous rolls which were a miss no matter which action she took.

16/16 of 16/20 ~ AC 23 ~ Mesem ~  all actions available  ~ Mage Armor, Prot from Evil (17 rds)
26 of 29 ~ AC 16 ~ Dolgrin ~  all actions available  ~ BLIND!
15 of 16 ~ AC 15 ~ Reianne ~ all actions available  ~ Inspire Courage for everyone
19 of 20 ~ AC 16 ~ Ru ~ unconscious 
13 of 13 ~ AC 17 ~ Menik ~ all actions available 
08 of 08 ~ AC 19 ~ Lem ~  all actions available
21 of 22 ~ AC 15 ~ Galandra ~  all actions available         [/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 11, 2012)

Lem punches twice more at the bugbear, trying to neutralize what he feels is the greater threat.

[sblock]
Lem the Cook (2nd Level Monk of the Empty Hand)
HP: 14/14; AC: 19; AC Touch: 19; AC Flatfooted: 11; INIT: +7; BAB: +1; CMB: +5; CMD: 17; Fortitude: +4; Reflex: +9; Will: +7; Speed: 15'

-Unarmed Strike: Attack: +7; Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Flurry of Blows: Attack: +6/+6; Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Thrown Flask of Acid: Ranged Touch Attack: +7; Damage: 1d6, Crit: Nil, Range: 10 feet, Special: 1hp splash acid damage to those within 5 feet; 12 Flasks of Acid
--Thrown Tanglefoot Bag: Ranged Touch Attack: +7; hit target gains –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity and must make a DC 15 Reflex save or be glued to the floor; 1xTanglefoot Bag
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 11, 2012)

Lem drops him with the left and piles on the damage with the right as he falls.  Before you, lies an unconscious necromancer, an unconscious rat dog and a squirming skeleton.







meow


----------



## Qik (Jul 11, 2012)

Mesem negotiates around Lem, kicking out a claw at the fallen skeleton.

"What do we do with the necromancer?  Kill him, or take him prisoner?"

[sblock=Actions]Move to Q33, claw attack skeleton.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +8
HP: 16/16 real + 16/20 temporary
AC: 21 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 20)
*AC:* +2 vs evil
 CMB: +6 CMD: 17 
Fort: +2 Ref: +2 Will: +8 (+10 vs enchantments)
*Saves:* +2 vs evil

Natural Weapons:Bite (+6, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+7, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 18/18 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +1 CMD: 11
Fort: +3 Ref: +1 Will: +8 (+10 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +6, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 0/3

Active Magic: 
Mage Armor - 0/2 hours
Protection from Evil - 17 rounds remaining
[/sblock]​


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 11, 2012)

"It might be safer just to kill him, but he's probably more valuable alive.  Do we want to lug him all the way home, though," Lem asks in response.


----------



## Qik (Jul 11, 2012)

"I do not wish to 'lug him,' no, but I asked because you had complained about the goblin," says Mesem as he prepares to finish off the ratdog.

[sblock=OOC]I assume we're still in rounds.  Mesem'll coup de grace the ratdog next round if no one kills it this round.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +8
HP: 16/16 real + 16/20 temporary
AC: 21 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 20)
*AC:* +2 vs evil
 CMB: +6 CMD: 17 
Fort: +2 Ref: +2 Will: +8 (+10 vs enchantments)
*Saves:* +2 vs evil

Natural Weapons:Bite (+6, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+7, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 18/18 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +1 CMD: 11
Fort: +3 Ref: +1 Will: +8 (+10 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +6, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 0/3

Active Magic: 
Mage Armor - 0/2 hours
Protection from Evil - 17 rounds remaining
[/sblock]​


----------



## soulnova (Jul 11, 2012)

Galandra rushes to Q33 and SMASH.


----------



## kinem (Jul 12, 2012)

"There's no question of his guilt - he's no hireling. I see no need for him to have survived this fight" Menik says.


----------



## hemera (Jul 12, 2012)

Putting that aside for a moment, does anyone see the cat we're here to rescue? I'd hate for us to put this one to the sword if we still need him."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 12, 2012)

meow


----------



## Qik (Jul 12, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Are we still in rounds now?  Has Mesem axed the dograt yet?  Just wanted to check before I started initiating more dialogue, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 12, 2012)

Lem begins to bind the hobgoblin with shreds from the necromancer's own robes.  "I'll make sure he can't move while we search the place.  I heard a kitty cat, so someone who actually likes the flea bitten things should go investigate."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 12, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Galandra stepped up and crushed the dog's skull before Mesem got a chance. 

I hate saying "Danger over" when you haven't looked around the corner into the dark spots of the room yet, but, yes you are out of initiative.  Grimspiller is unconscious, stable and apparently being tied up, although the bonds are rather mediocre.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2012)

Focused on their goal, Galandra moves carefully with her greatclub ready  into the room. "_Prrr, Prrr... meow?_" she calls at the cat hoping it responds. She's used on attracting animals by their own sounds when hunting. She suddenly realizes that what she did might look kinda stupid in this place and slightly glances back at the party with a red face. "-ehem...  _Fiorella?_" she says trying to mellow the name, like when talking to a baby, just like her little sisters would call their pets.

[sblock]hahaha I've been dying to respond with that every time S.K. posted the little "meow" LOL!! I'd totally do that myself. xD[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 12, 2012)

Mesem moves over to Grimspiller's fallen and bound form.  "I am in agreement with you, Menik - I see no need in his survival."  Mesem remains in combat mode, but he flashes the barest hint of a smile at Galandra's calling to their charge.

[sblock=OOC]Obviously, Mesem votes to axe him, which he will do if no one objects.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +8
HP: 16/16 real + 16/20 temporary
AC: 21 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 20)
*AC:* +2 vs evil
 CMB: +6 CMD: 17 
Fort: +2 Ref: +2 Will: +8 (+10 vs enchantments)
*Saves:* +2 vs evil

Natural Weapons:Bite (+6, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+7, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 18/18 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +1 CMD: 11
Fort: +3 Ref: +1 Will: +8 (+10 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +6, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 0/3

Active Magic: 
Mage Armor - 0/2 hours
Protection from Evil - 17 rounds remaining
[/sblock]​


----------



## jkason (Jul 12, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

[sblock=ooc]While it was poorly timed from a combat perspective, I have to say Ru missing his Will save was rather timely given my own fall off the edge of the world. I was worried I'd probably dragged combat to a stop, but turns out there wasn't anything I could do, anway.  

Thanks for NPCing Ru for the round he was awake, BTW, SK. Sorry about the unexpected drop.[/sblock]

Among smoldering corpses, debates on executing prisoners, and Galadra ... purring, Ru moans in his stupor, and with an oddly childlike tone and smile to match, mutters, "Awww ... kitty!"

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 19/20

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +5 *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +5, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +3/+3, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +5, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +5, 1d2
*Conditional Damage mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* Tools dropped at Q34, Unconscious

*In Hand:* None

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 0/3
Liquid Ice: 0/1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Jul 12, 2012)

Satin Knights said:


> [sblock=ooc]Galandra stepped up and crushed the dog's skull before Mesem got a chance.
> 
> I hate saying "Danger over" when you haven't looked around the corner into the dark spots of the room yet, but, yes you are out of initiative.  Grimspiller is unconscious, stable and apparently being tied up, although the bonds are rather mediocre.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]
just so I can track it in my mini stats for my post later, how many rounds was that? I need to update my bardic performance usage. Thanks SK! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 12, 2012)

While the others discuss the fate of the necromancer, Galandra moves forward searching and calling for the kitty.  With Menik's light balls flowing ahead of her, she moves into the back chamber.  To the left, she finds a bed.  Panning right, she sees a rotting skeleton hanging on a crucifix, a small alter, and another unfortunate skeleton hanging.  The floor has a summoning circle with candles lit.  Beyond are two tables.  One covered in papers and the other holds a silver bird cage, or maybe it is an imp's cage.  Well, it is not a devil that currently occupies it.  Meow.

[sblock=ooc]Reianne: I think it is four rounds of Inspire Courage.  Sing, scream, trip, crunch skel and dog.
Ru: It is going to take you nine rounds before you feel civilized again.  Good thing you are out of combat now.  Color Spray is a vicious spell.  No problem about the inactivity.  It happens.
Mesem: is free to coup-de-grace the necromancer.
Dolgrin: Still blind.
Menik: Your second scream did him in.  I had a nice long fight and chase scene planned out, and boom.  

Everyone: Are you going to finish clearing out the fort of nasty things, or go back to town quickly now that you have found the cat?  I need to know which way you plan to go so I can layout appropriate treasure in this room.
[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 12, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]IC, Mesem would want to clean out the fort: wouldn't want to leave any baddies to escape to harm others, etc.  OOC, not to be a party pooper (it's been a great, well-run adventure), but I'd vote to skidaddle back to town.  So I guess that means my inclination is to leave, but IC, it's hard to justify.  Let's see what the others think.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jul 12, 2012)

"Do I hear the cat?" Dolgrin says, trying to find his way into the room.  "Is it all safe?" the dwarf asks.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 13, 2012)

*Lem the Cook and Sometimes Necromancer Fighter*

"It's safe now," Lem assures him.  "I think we should clear out the last few rooms as soon as everyone is feeling right as rain again.  No sense in leaving anything behind which may kill a traveling merchant."


----------



## kinem (Jul 13, 2012)

"I doubt many merchants stop here for the night." Menik enters the necromancer's workshop and looks around, and examines the papers for possible spell scrolls. "In two months this place will be claimed again, by bandits or such. Unless you think we should claim it for our own?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2012)

"Dolgrin, can you sit on the mage? Not Menik, I mean the necromancer. Just to make sure he won't be moving" she suggests the dwarf. 

"Claim this place? so far out?... well, whatever you choose, I wont be the one cleaning the sh-t off the walls" she assures to Menik chuckling.


----------



## jkason (Jul 13, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru continues his magically-induced snooze, unaware of the search or ongoing debates...

[sblock=ooc]Ru's unconscious, so he can't really vote IC, though he's generally mercenary enough that he'd probably vote to get now that their job's complete.

 [MENTION=6673727]Qik[/MENTION], if you're looking for an IC reason, the party has the cat now, and entering more combat puts her at unnecessary risk. Might be reasonable to argue that the safety of the primary and currently-present innocent is more important than making the place safe for theoretical wandering innocents. I'm not entirely sure how much the 'wrathful spirit' part of his eidolon-suit affects Mesem's choices, though, so that may not meet your needs.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Ru Brike
*AC:* 16 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 12)
*HP:* 19/20

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +5 *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15  *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +1

*Wakizashi:* +5, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +3/+3, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +5, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +5, 1d2
*Conditional Damage mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank)

*Conditions:* Tools dropped at Q34, Unconscious

*In Hand:* None

*Consumables:*
Alchemist's Fire: 0/3
Liquid Ice: 0/1
Shuriken: 9/10
[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Jul 13, 2012)

"Sounds like Galandra has the cat situation in hand. I am pretty eager to explore the rest of this place, but I'm scared we would hurt our charge there. That said..." she trails off without finishing as she meanders around the room looking about here and there.

[sblock=OOC]
OOC, I'm up for exploring it, but IC there is no way she would risk harming the kitty. She's not quite that reckless.  

Though this is a heck of a fun adventure, I have to add. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini stats]
Reianne Estril 

*AC:*  15 (Touch 11, Flatfooted 14) -1 due to carrying Sunrod in offhand
*HP:* 15/16

*Initiative:*  +1
*Perception* : -1 *Sense Motive*: -1 
*CMB:*  +3/+5 (tripping) *CMD:* 14/16 (resisting tripping)  
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +2

*Scorpion Whip:*  +3, 1d4+2, 15' Reach, Trip, Disarm, Performance, Nonthreating
*Masterwork Longsword:*  +4, 19-20, 1d8+2
*Morningstar:* +3, 1d8+2
 *Dagger:*  +3, 19-20, 1d4+2
*Thrown Dagger:*  +2, 19-20, 1d4+2, 10' 
*Thrown Alchemist's Fire: *+2 1d6 fire 10', Touch Attack, Splash, 1d6 fire on 2nd round.

* Combat Feats
**Arcane Strike
Combat Casting
** Combat Expertise
Improved Trip

Bard Cantrips: Daze, Detect Magic, Drench, Jolt, Lullaby, Mending, Read Magic 

1st Level Bard Spells (2/day): Charm Person, Ear-Piercing Scream, Sleep*
 (2 cast, Charm Person:Goblin Interrogation, Ear-Piercing Scream: Grimspiler)
*Conditions:*  None

*Bardic Performance:* 8 rounds per day
(4 rounds used, Inspire Courage: Grimspiller)

*In Hand:* Masterwork Longsword, Sunrod

*2 Daggers, 1 Alchemist Fire
[/sblock]
*


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2012)

Galandra takes the silver cage, trying to calm the cat and reassuring her. 

"Look, whatever we do, we have to stay here for the night, it's too late to be leaving and we are all tired... and blind... and Ru is asleep." she explains her point. "We could leave in the morning"

"Also, I would sleep better if we can set a blaze the corpses down stairs... and those too" she points at the skeletons on the wall.


----------



## possum (Jul 13, 2012)

"I won't... bah, at least I'll be useful," the dwarf begins to protest.  "Lead me to him," the blind Dolgrin adds.


----------



## hemera (Jul 13, 2012)

Trying her best (and failing a bit) not to laugh at the sight of Dolgrin sitting astride the fallen necromancer, Reianne heads over to try and shake the sleeping southener awake. "Come on, up we go hun."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2012)

Galandra will look around for anything interesting of value while the rest decide what to do.


----------



## Qik (Jul 13, 2012)

Mesem purses his lips.  "I do not wish to be contentious, but I see no reason to risk further harm by staying here.  Perhaps Grimspiller's machinations will not present a threat without him.  Perhaps they will.  But either way, I believe it would be wise to at least get a bit of travel in, to put some distance between ourselves and this fort, rather than stay the night in a place we know to harbor dangerous foes."

[sblock=OOC]I would be pretty loathe to stay the night in the fort, _especially_ with our mission accomplished.  SK, what time of day is it?  Even if it's well into the night, I think it'd be wise to put some distance between us and the fort.

Thanks for the suggestion, jk.  It does seem reasonable: he's lawful, he's done what was asked of him, show's over.  Again, OOC, my preference would be to head back to town.[/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]*Mesem Adrarda*
Status: Bound
[sblock=Bound Stats]Initiative: +1, Perception: +8
HP: 16/16 real + 16/20 temporary
AC: 21 (Touch: 11 Flat-footed: 20)
*AC:* +2 vs evil
 CMB: +6 CMD: 17 
Fort: +2 Ref: +2 Will: +8 (+10 vs enchantments)
*Saves:* +2 vs evil

Natural Weapons:Bite (+6, 1d6+4), 2 Claws (on feet) (+7, 1d4+4)
[/sblock][sblock=Unbound Stats]Initiative: +0, Perception: +7
HP: 18/18 real
AC: 10 (Touch: 10 Flat-footed: 10) CMB: +1 CMD: 11
Fort: +3 Ref: +1 Will: +8 (+10 vs enchantments)[/sblock]Current Weapon in Hand: Nodachi: +6, 1d10+6, 18-20/x2

Summon Monster I: 3/4 
Spells: 0 - Infinite, 1 - 0/3

Active Magic: 
Mage Armor - 0/2 hours
Protection from Evil - 17 rounds remaining
[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 14, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]It is about 10pm.  The sun has gone down.  Using sunrods, you should be able to lead the blind dwarf back to where you stashed your horses for the night before you are too tired to go on.

Has someone officially killed off Grimspiller? And made sure?  Necromancers are pretty good at looking dead.  

Is the spell book being kept, burned or sold?  I goofed and made it more valuable that it should be by a long shot.  It skews the rest of the treasure I need to figure out.  If it is being kept, I think I will have to "damage" some of the pages in it to get it down to one person's share.  If it is sold, then it makes nice gold that is easy to distribute.

The answer on what treasure you find is dependent on the fate of the spellbook.  That was his only spellbook.  He had to hide it in the lethal trap just so the goblins wouldn't destroy it and mutiny.

If people want to just race back to the DWI, I can story board the rest and wrap it up fairly quickly.  You don't have to face any more dangers if you run away now.  That also slims out the treasure.  But then again, currently you will be about mid second level, with almost enough money to buy a +1 weapon if we wrap up now.  Dolgrin needs a visit to a temple to get fixed.  With what's left, you wouldn't make it to third level if you mopped up everything.

Was it fun?  This is my first time as a GM for PbP.  My descriptions of scenes are not as long as others, but I think I got the fun across. [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 14, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Let's say, "Last chance for anyone to stop Mesem from killing Grimspiller."  Otherwise, he kills him until it's clear he's dead.  Mesem doesn't want a thought-to-be-dead necromancer showing up a few levels later.  

It was very fun.  I thought between the maps, the descriptions, the characterizations, it was very immersive.  You kept a great pace, never allowing it to languish, which I really appreciated.  When we set out with a group of 7, I thought keeping things rolling was going to be very hard to do.  But we achieved the impossible.  

To offer something more useful than praise, there were times when I felt lost within the space.  We were able to move free about the fort pretty early on, and I found it hard to keep track of where we'd seen doors, where we'd been, etc etc, over the time span in which we were playing.  I'm not sure if that's something that could have been helped, and you were great about offering up clear maps, but still, there were times that I had missed things (I had no idea the "kitchen" was on the second floor until in fact it was).

That's not a great description, perhaps: I had an early work day today, so I am wiped.  But I wanted to mention it.

I look forward to seeing you run a game with more social interaction, only because I enjoyed those parts of the adventure.

Probably Menik's call on the spell book.  Don't think anyone else has use for it.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jul 14, 2012)

"It's nae funny!" Dolgrin calls out as he hears the chuckling of one of the female party members.  "And what in the hells do we do with him?"

[sblock=OOC]I've enjoyed this game a lot and I hope that I'll be able to play with you all again soon.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 14, 2012)

Galandra gives a knowingly nod at Mesem to do what it must be done. "I'll set the corpses on fire. Maybe the whole place will burn down with it." she says hopefully. In her point of view, the fort has been tainted with the undead presence and feels that will only attract more trouble.  "Lem, Menik, will you help me out to gather all the weapons we found? That would at least give us enough for a nice meal back in Venzah"

She will try to find a sack or a bag big enough to put the stuff there. She also takes the bows from the skeletons they killed earlier (we seem to pass them up when we entered). 

Once that's done and Grimspiller corpse with the rest of the pile, she will lit a fire to get rid of them if no one says otherwise.

[sblock=OOC]Well, it seems we are heading out. I would have loved to check the other rooms downstairs and see what the hungry one was lol. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 14, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I'm fine with leaving now that the job is done, but I think some members of the party may have moral issues with leaving 'the hungry one' and whatever else to die here. We also should grab the goblin before we go.

What Menik plans to do with the spellbook is to copy the spells that seem more useful into his own spellbook, and then sell the book. (A wizard can prepare spells from another's book, but not reliably.) In particular:

level 1: Corrosive Touch, Shield, Detect Undead, Cause Fear, Chill Touch, Sculpt Corpse, Ray of Enfeeblement, Interrogation, Ray of Sickening

level 2: False Life, Blindness, Flaming Sphere, Book Ward, Resist Energy, Stone Call, Summon Monster II, Summon Swarm, Create Treasure Map, Burning Gaze, Spontaneous Immolation, Command Undead, Ghoul Touch, Spectral Hand, Unshakeable Chill

Based on the standard cost to borrow a spellbook, copying these spells would have a value of 5 gp per 1st level spell, 20 gp per 2nd level, for a total of 9 x 5 + 15 x 20 = 345 gp. It will also cost him twice that to then write the spells into his book, for a total treasure value of 1035 gp.

He would also like to keep the pearl of power (1000 gp), which would bring his take to just under the cost of a +1 weapon, which should be about right.

I've enjoyed playing with all of you and SK you did a great job of keeping it interesting and keeping the pace up. I expect we'll all 'meet' again in future LPF games.[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Jul 14, 2012)

"A nice meal sounds like a good plan when we get back. I'm just happy this went off so well. No one got killed, we found our cat and there's one less necromancer out there. All in all a good job I'd say." 

[sblock=ooc]
So shall we grab our prisoner, wave a fond goodbye to our fiery pile of corpses and hope this place burns along with the dead? 

And it has been a blast, great writing and characterization and a great group of people here. Can't wait to play again with you all. ^.^
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 15, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, busy with a Kingmaker live game today, will post late tonight.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jul 15, 2012)

"A nice hot meal and a priest..." Dolgrin complains slightly as he fumbles around in his pack for the silk rope.  Finding it, he holds it up, hoping that the others will see.  "I, err, need someone to lead me back to town..."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 16, 2012)

Lem says, "I'd like to search further, but I see the wisdom in returning the man's cat as quickly as possible.  I won't argue if you wish to go back to town."


----------



## jkason (Jul 16, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

At first, the shaking seems to do no good, as Ru's head simply lolls back, the new position resulting in an unsightly snoring. Eventually, however, the swarthy young man starts awake, nearly knocking Reianne over in his eagerness to get back to the fight. 

He's only to his knees before he catches his bearings and notes the distinct lack of violent activity. Dropping backward, rump resting on his feet, he sighs.

"You have _got_ to be kidding me," he says with an eyeroll. "You mean, I missed it?" There follows a muttered string of Rhat'matani curses, then Ru shakes off his frustration, reclaiming his dropped tools as the others search. 

As Mesem prepares to move the blinded dwarf to kill the bugbear, Ru frowns.

"Wait a minute. That's Grimspiller?" he says, crossing his arms. "I thought he was a hobgoblin? Don't suppose he's got himself set up to perpetually reincarnate, do you?"

Then Ru shrugs, nodding to Mesem. "Only one way to find out, I guess. Bloodshot, looks like you're ready to do the honors?"

[sblock=ooc]Ru's fine with making for the hills, as well. And he's generally unlikely to object to executing defeated enemies unless there's something more beneficial to get from letting them live.

In terms of enjoyment, I definitely did. Heck, making  "you get horses and leave town" into its own minor encounter gets it's own thumbs up from me.

I felt a bit like a drag on the flow when we got to some of the trap / lockpicking, but I think that's more the nature of traps in an adventure than anything else, and you still managed to build tension for others by providing the Perception sblocks.  

Huzzah for first outings. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 16, 2012)

It takes a few moments for the party to decide on what they are going to do, but everyone comes to the conclusion of getting the kitty back to Cratchen as quickly as possible is the right action.  There is some hesitation, before Mesem finally steps in and dispatches the necromancer.  He uses a tried and true method that works on zombies and vampires alike, beheading.  

The group searches around the bedroom, careful to not disturb the sands or candles of the summoning circle on the floor.  Upon the table is a silver dagger and a couple acid damaged pages that look to be of the same language as the loose pages that were found in the spell book.  Bits and pieces are missing, so it looks like Grimspiller was trying to cobble together the missing pieces of the ritual and wing it.  If he failed, it was only going to be someone else's dead cat, so he had nothing to lose, you surmise.

When the serious looting begins, the necromancer's cloak glows under magical detection.  It is another cloak of resistance (+1), but with darker embroidered motifs for its trimmings.  You do not find a second spell book, so the one hidden in the green slime must have been his only book.  It seems he spent most of his worldly fortune in amassing spells of pain and torture.  On Grimspiller's body, you also find a delicate silver key.

Fiorella's cage is made of fine silver with the bars very close together and a high quality lock for its door.  A heavy cold iron chain connects the top of the cage to the wall, so it cannot be carried off.  But, one heavy stroke of Mesem's nadachi, just like Grimspiller's neck, severs the chain cleanly and allows transport of the kitty.  Fiorella seems content in her cage, as you are not as gruesome looking as her former keeper.

The girls take care of dragging the bodies downstairs while Dolgrin hangs on to the door casing so as to have some stability that everything is not disappearing around him as he gets used to his affliction.  When it gets too quiet, he grumbles and calls out to make sure that he has not been left behind. 

Piling the bodies together down stairs and lighting the whole pile on fire, the age and sturdiness of this fort shows itself.  The stone does not care that you set a fire.  The destructive little goblins have not been able to harm this place significantly, and your bonfire shall not either.  Gathering together the weapons and armor into bags, you have a heavy haul back to where the horses are, but the party is many and you manage.

Splashing water on your prisoner goblin, you wake him.  Menik tells him he is going to live, but he has to go to the city and obey what the white cloaks tell him.  Considering that he gets to live, he agrees to the terms.  You gag him to keep him quiet while sneaking out, and still bound, march him and carry your loot out the front door quietly.  Using Reianne's sunrod, you are able to make it to where you stashed the horses just outside the ridge rise.  

After feeding and watering the horses, then bedding down for the night, Dolgrin declines to take a watch.  Ru replaces him on first watch with Galandra.  But, the night's activities were too tiring on both of them.  A little while after they both doze off on watch, the goblin chews through his gag and bonds holding his hands with his sharp, pointy teeth.  Knowing he would not win a big fight, the goblin flees, but not until after leaving a message.  Reianne is shocked when she awakes to find the buttons of her blouse have been expertly bitten off.  It is only open a bit, with her whip coiled in a figure eight, laying on her chest, inside her blouse.  Half of the length of the whip is trailed out in a straight line along the ground, pointing due south.

Assuming Reianne doesn't take the invitation, The rest of the trip back to town is uneventful.  Returning straight to the Dunn Wright Inn, you find Cratchen, sulking in a bottle of whiskey.  Meow.  His head picks up, "You did it!  Was everything taken care of?" as he winks. "Well, his head and body were on two different sides of the burn pile as we lit it ablaze.  Does that qualify?" says Mesem.  Unlocking the cage with the delicate silver key, Fiorella strides out of the cage proudly like nothing ever happened.  Grog was already on his way over to the table.  He sits down a bowl of milk for Fiorella. *"Kidz did gud."*

 Cratchen is overjoyed and gladly pays you the money he promised.  "Um guys, I can smell the ale, but cannot see it."  You fetch Dolgrin two ales before taking him to a temple of Cortessa to have his sight restored.  Then, stopping by the Mystic Pearl, you sell off the mundane weapons and equipment you managed to scavenge from the keep.  Menik keeps you waiting for a while as he sits in a corner for a little bit, copying the rest of the spells he wanted before the spell book is also converted into gold coins.  The last stop is The Grand Stable.  Jaycus meets you at the west end as you enter.  "Good, good.  Glad to see you all made it back.  I trust the problem was solved.  Cratchen had already paid in advance, and you have returned within your week, so you are all set.  Good day."

~finis~​


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 16, 2012)

*GM:*  The adventure totals out with 2,054 XP total and 2,193.85 GP total after expenses for each character.  
The cost of the charges used on the healing wand that is returned to Cratchen, the 10 gp per horse/pony rental and the 150 to return Dolgrin's sight come out to an even 40 gp per character in expenses.     
Treasure spoken for:
2,100 gp ~ Galandra ~ Efficient quiver and Composite longbow with +2 STR rating
1,000 gp ~ Mesem ~ Cloak of Resistance +1
1,000 gp ~ Menik ~ Pearl of Power +1 + copied spells (pending)
..,315 gp ~ Reianne ~ Masterwork longsword
......0 gp ~ Dolgrin ~ nothing
......0 gp ~ Ru ~ nothing
......0 gp ~ Lem ~ nothing 

Treasure that is not spoken for: 
1,000 gp Cloak of Resistance +1, worn by Grimspiller.
...200 gp Ornamental Silver cage, might be good for holding an Imp devil 

The details for all the numbers are in the first post.  I will PM the judge for this campaign, Mowgli to certify the numbers.  Since the numbers were tweaked to match the excel sheet he uses, that should be quick.
[sblock=The spell book]I screwed up.  A) Even though you captured a spell book, LPF has rules in place so that learning from a borrowed spell book costs exactly the same as if you had purchased a scroll and learned from it.  This is due to the 100% sell back rule and trying to artificially maintain balance across the characters.  

Just as finding a +1 longsword and keeping it costs 2,315 gp or buying it from the Mystic Pearl costs the same 2,315 gp, we do the same with spells, for those are the mage's weapons.

So, Menik gets to copy spells from the book, but it still costs 35 GP for a first level spell, or 190 GP for a second level spell.  Using the book, Menik does not have to roll the 75% availability chance to acquire a scroll.  He still needs to roll a Spellcraft check to learn the spell.  Those rolls can be made by Menik in this thread.

Sorry to get you hopes up, but I can't let the book become a cheaper way to get spells.  It can only be used to eliminate the failure chance of the Mystic Pearl not having the spell "today". (I should know, it has bit me three times on one of my characters.)

Since it has been 20 calendar days since you found the book, I am going to let you do all the rolls at once in this thread, (unless another judge overrides me.)  That way the book is "converted to cash" and players don't have to wait for you to finish before they start spending their portions of the earnings.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 16, 2012)

[sblock=OOC (The Spellbook)]I'm fine with you making all of the rolls at once, and in this thread. Knock yourself out! [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 16, 2012)

ooc: So Menik can only check Spellcraft once before the book is sold, I take it, as it takes a week before trying again.

Rolling ... done.

Menik will copy into his spellbook

1st: corrosive touch, cause fear, ray of enfeeblement
2nd: false life, blindness/deafness, flaming sphere, resist energy, stone call

cost: 35 x 3 + 190 x 5 = 1055 gp.

With the pearl, that leaves 138.85 gp in cash.

He also tries to buy some scrolls ... assuming you accept the rolls, he buys charm person and magic missile scrolls and copies them into his spellbook as well for another 70 gp.

Not surprisingly, given his experience with the goblin, it took him a while to figure out how charm person works!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 16, 2012)

*I'm Judge Mowgli, and I Approved This Adventure!*

. Adventure numbers approved - have fun with the new loot 'n levels!


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 16, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Yes, you only get one shot at this source for learning those spells.  It looks like the pages for Shield and Chill Touch took a little acid damage from the slime as it was frozen to make them unusable. (if you need a story excuse.) So, the die rolls mostly went in your favor.  You have the option of buying scrolls at the Mystic Pearl immediately for those two spells, then scribe one on Tuesday, the other Wednesday via normal methods and die rolls.  So, you at least get to circumvent the week rule a bit.  [/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2012)

Galandra would like to keep the Composite Longbow and give the quiver to the party if they decide to sell it. 

[sblock=OOC] Is there a way for us to have a safe/chest/room to leave stuff behind to not be over encumbered? xD [/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Jul 17, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]
I'm more than happy with the longsword, so someone feel free to grab the cloak. If need be, we can sell the blade for equitable value for all though. Whatever works. I'll grab my rope and remaining sunrods from Mesem before we part as well. 

And apparently I should have learned a little goblin. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 17, 2012)

[sblock=Storage]Yes, LPF has a system for storage.  It is worked into the Cost of Living.  Spend 100 gp for a small apartment or 2-3 room home.  That gives you a place to call your own and store your stuff.  It also allows you to buy small incidentals like chalk or whetstone, without tracking every little copper piece in purchases.  

Communal room upstairs in the DWI: Costs nothing, but has no security.
Small apartment or 2-3 room home: 100 gp one time cost, ignore costs of 1 gp or less, secure storage
Wealthy multi-story house: 1,000 gp one time cost, ignore tracking up to 5 gp purchases, secure storage
Mansion or small castle: 10,000 gp. has it's own guards
See Rhibahn in the Mystic Pearl thread, (his office is just down the street) to make you living accommodation purchase.

It is not listed on the page, but there was a discussion once by the judges and eventual gentleman's agreement that homes don't get robbed.  So, unless it is a storyline written about a GM's own character getting robbed, it should not happen.

Now, drunks who borrow and then flash around 2,000 gp gems while pinching a waitress' bottom in a bar, they do get robbed.

The 100 gp small home even allows for having one trained servant, as the 3 sp cost of a servant comes to less than half of the "daily non-tracked amount" of money one could spend, in this case 1 gp.  Since hired servants have to be paid daily, the max one may spend is 1/2 the amount of non-tracked cost.

Looking at the wiki, I see I have some conversations/votes to hunt down and document. 
[/sblock][sblock=available items]Okay, Galandra is passing on the Efficient Quiver, so someone else can grab it, or it will be sold into the Mystic Pearl and converted to cash.  Since it is a magic item, it gets tracked and added to the front page of the Pearl thread as available without a roll, unlike mundane items.[/sblock][sblock=Menik]Fine on the Charm Person scroll as well. On your wiki sheet, list the spells learned as consumables used with a link back to the die roll posting so it is easy to track and total up at a later date. If you are not sure what I mean, I can add the necessary tracking in a day or two.  I have a bit of real life work to do tonight.[/sblock][sblock=selling the blade]For Reianne, Selling off the blade is not going to make a difference.  She is either getting 2,193.85 GP and no blade, OR 1,878.85 GP and the masterwork longsword.  So, only keep the blade if she wants it.  If three people wanted a masterwork longsword, one could have *this* blade, and the two other would have to roll in the Mystic Pearl to see if one is available to purchase out of their gold share.[/sblock][sblock=The Lusty Goblin]Yes, someone has a crush on Reianne.  I am tempted to add him to the wiki, but I should keep the wiki tame and rated G.  Now, if Reianne wanted to add him to her diary (adventure log on her wiki sheet), I am not going to stop you. [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 17, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







Satin Knights said:


> Yes, someone has a crush on Reianne.  I am tempted to add him to the wiki, but I should keep the wiki tame and rated G.  Now, if Reianne wanted to add him to her diary (adventure log on her wiki sheet), I am not going to stop you.



I think it was the whip that did it.  [/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2012)

Qik said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> I think it was the whip that did it.  [/sblock]




[sblock] He earned the place for recurring NPC. I mean... all our checks failed. Miserably. The Dice Gods have spare him to meet Reianne another day.  

Oh, I hadn't realized the Pearl didn't have one. I guess it would be for the best to leave it for the rest. So... if Galandra is keeping the Composite Longbow, she her gold would be 1893.85 gp, is that right? [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 17, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Galandra: Yes, 1,893.85 in coin and a compound longbow with a +2 STR rating worth 300 gp would be your treasure for the adventure.

The Pearl not having one in stock should not sway your decision.  New items are generated by people rolling their 75% chance to see if something is available.  It is just that when someone, or the whole party in this case, sells a magic item to the Mystic Pearl, it is tracked by the judges so a different character has access to buy it without making the 75% roll.  But is is probably better to get a few nice little things and a small home, then spending all your earned gold on a magical quiver. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 17, 2012)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*

Ru finds himself more than a little amused by Reianne's new admirer, but manages to restrain his comments for the ride back. Once Dolgrin's sight is restored, the southerner holds out the cloak.

"Given what he put you through, it seems only appropriate that nasty bugbear ought to give you a better chance to avoid going through that again, Stocky," he says with a grin. "Besides, dwarves like trophies, right?"

[sblock=ooc]Ru can use a cloak, but as noted, it seems like Dolgrin's earned it. Also, since it's uniquely decorated, Ru would be less likely to keep it himself, since it would point to past deeds--a no-no for a good spy.

Thanks for a fun ride, SK! [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jul 17, 2012)

"Thank you, Ru," Dolgrin says as he takes the cloak and eyes it.  "I'm certainly hoping that this will make sure that it never happens again.  A fine trophy, for sure."


----------



## hemera (Jul 18, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]
Well, I think 1,878.85gp and a Masterwork Longsword is a good start to my career, now to get myself a small place of my own. And that goblin...I love that little guy. I keep busting out laughing at work, which makes everyone look over at me. >.<
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 18, 2012)

Satin Knights said:


> [sblock=Menik]Fine on the Charm Person scroll as well. On your wiki sheet, list the spells learned as consumables used with a link back to the die roll posting so it is easy to track and total up at a later date. If you are not sure what I mean, I can add the necessary tracking in a day or two.  I have a bit of real life work to do tonight.[/sblock]




ooc: I tried to make the spells into links but that didn't play well with the "pre" tag, so I'm not sure what the best way is.

Thanks, SK (and Mowgli for the # approval).


----------

